# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  njega djeteta nakon godine dana

## dinosaur

Dali netko ima iskustva kolika je mogućnost da mi komisija odobri ostanak s djetetom radi njezine dijagnoze, tj. mokraćnog refluksa.
hvala

----------


## stella

Zbilja ti ne znam,al ovisi i preko koga si tražila, preko centra za soc. rad ili hzzo-a.

----------


## dinosaur

Tražila sam preko Centra za socijalni rad, dobila sam rješenje i sad čekamo da nas pozovu pred komisiju.

----------


## iki

Dižem temu zbog sl. problema.

Mi smo vježbači i trebali bi od fizijatrice za 2tj. dobiti na nalazu uputu za produljenje porodiljnog na još 2mj. zbog vježbanja.
Da li mi netko može pomoći oko toga kamo, kako s tim nalazom da ostvarim tih dodatnih 2mj.?

----------


## Mima

Kontaktirati svoj lokalni Centar za socijalnu skrb (CZSS), tražiti socijalnog radnika kojemu pripadaš, od njega dobiješ formular koji onda nosiš kod djetetovog pedijatra.

Sa tim popunjenim formularom i liječničkom dokumentacijom, djetetovim dokumentima (pitati kojim točno), i potvrdom da su oba roditelja u radnom odnosu ponovo u CZSS, predati papire i onda čekati komisiju.

Komisija te pozove, sastoji se od psihologa, socijalnog radnika i pedijatra, pregledaju dijete i donesu odluku. Cijeli postupak je prilično dugotrajan.

Naknada iznosi 2.000 kn + dječji doplatak 833 kn. 

Btw. to se ne zove produljenje porodiljnog nego dopust za njegu djeteta sa poteškoćama u razvoju, i ne možeš ga dobiti na 2 mjeseca   :Wink:  tj. ne tražiš ga na neki rok, nego komisija odlučuje koliki ćeš dopust dobiti. No, uvijek ga naravno možeš prekinuti ranije, a možeš se i vratiti na njega, raditi pola radnog vremena, tata i mama se mogu izmjenjivati na dopustu itd.

----------

Prijateljica je uspjela izboriti polovicu radnog vremena za vježbe vida preko Centra,više nije išlo.  Najprije vam treba prijedlog vašeg pedijatra, a ne škodi ako je još koji doktor preporučio isto. Kopirajte svu dokumentaciju koju imate i priložite, a u kratkom vrmenu će vam soc. radnici doći doma. Zatim slijedi standardni postupak:pedijatar,defektolog i psiholog,nalaz i mišljenje komisije,rješenje. Obično daju na godinu dana,zatim se komisija ponavlja. Usput pitajte imate li pravo na neki oblik dječjeg doplatka.

----------

Mima,kaj je to 2.000,00 kn? Osobna invalidnina? Mi dobivamo 1.000,00!

----------


## Mima

2.000 kuna je naknada koju primaš od HZZO-a za vrijeme dopusta.
833 kn je tzv uvećani dječji doplatak na koji dijete ima pravo bez obzira na primanja. 
Na invalidninu dijete ima pravo ako dobije neki član - mi to nismo imali.

----------

Pardon,sjetih se...naknada plaće!! Već sam zaboravila da radim, toliko sam dugo doma....

----------

Dobar nam je tajming...skoro u sekundu!

----------


## iki

> Kontaktirati svoj lokalni Centar za socijalnu skrb (CZSS), tražiti socijalnog radnika kojemu pripadaš, od njega dobiješ formular koji onda nosiš kod djetetovog pedijatra.
> 
> Sa tim popunjenim formularom i liječničkom dokumentacijom, djetetovim dokumentima (pitati kojim točno), i potvrdom da su oba roditelja u radnom odnosu ponovo u CZSS, predati papire i onda čekati komisiju.
> 
> Komisija te pozove, sastoji se od psihologa, socijalnog radnika i pedijatra, pregledaju dijete i donesu odluku. Cijeli postupak je prilično dugotrajan.
> 
> Naknada iznosi 2.000 kn + dječji doplatak 833 kn. 
> 
> Btw. to se ne zove produljenje porodiljnog nego dopust za njegu djeteta sa poteškoćama u razvoju, i ne možeš ga dobiti na 2 mjeseca   tj. ne tražiš ga na neki rok, nego komisija odlučuje koliki ćeš dopust dobiti. No, uvijek ga naravno možeš prekinuti ranije, a možeš se i vratiti na njega, raditi pola radnog vremena, tata i mama se mogu izmjenjivati na dopustu itd.


 :shock: 
Pa to je totalni komplikando.
Mislila sam da to ide preko hzzo-a. uf

----------


## Mima

Hm, možda ima i nešto preko HZZO-a, nisam sigurna. 
Čini mi se kao da mi je to netko nekad spomenuo, ali ne sjećam se točno.

----------


## Lutonjica

ma ja mislim da ima i preko hzzo-a, zara je bila vježbačica jako dugo, i razmišljali smo o tom "produženom porodiljnom"  te se raspitali (to je bilo 2004. godine). ne sjećam se detalja, ali znam da nije imalo veze s CSZ-om, nego s HZZO-om i bilo je puno puno jednostavnije (mislim da mi je trebala samo potvrda od pedijatra i povijest bolesti od fizijatra).

----------


## Lutonjica

ja sam željela samo produžiti porodiljni kako bismo mogli i dalje dovoljno vježbati, nisam htjela tražiti nikakvi dječji doplatak niti invalidninu, možda je u tome stvar?

btw, radilo se o hipotoniji i hiperelasticitetu zglobova, propuzala je tek oko godine dana, a prohodala tek s 20 mjeseci

----------


## iki

Lutonjice, znaš li možda nekoga tko je uzeo "produženi porodiljni-ako se to tak zove" preko hzzo-a? 
Koga god pitam (pedica, moja dr.) vidim da nema pojima.

Kod nas se radi o samo 2-2.5mj. koja bi nam bila potrebna za produženje, pa ak postoji mogućnost jednostavnijeg puta do toga od ovog preko CZSS, to bi bilo super.

Ja sam planirala uzet neplaćeno, no poslodavac nije oduševljen sa tom opcijom, a ova sa produženjem mu je prihvatljiva.

----------


## Lutonjica

čuj, ako ćeš negdje naći nekoga, tu ćeš ga naći.
osobno ne znam nikoga, a mi smo bili odustali od te opcije. 
zašto direktno ne nazoveš svoj hzzo? mene su uputili u najbliži ured hzzo-a po mjestu stanovanja, kad sam se za to raspitivala

----------


## anjica

iki, a jesi bila direkto u hzzo-u i tamo se raspitala

----------


## dinosaur

Mi smo išli preko Centra za socijalni rad, ali rekla je pedijatrica da se to može dobiti samo uz preporuku specijaliste(za bolest od koje dijete već boluje).[/b]

----------


## Jelka

Ja mislim da ćemo i mi kao Zara, još dugo pohodoti Goljak i vježbati pa se nadam da ćemo moći dobiti to "produljenje".

----------


## iki

> Mi smo išli preko Centra za socijalni rad, ali rekla je pedijatrica da se to može dobiti samo uz preporuku specijaliste(za bolest od koje dijete već boluje).[/b]


Idemo kod fizijatrice za 2tj. , rekla je da će nam napisati preporuku za produljenje.

A u hzzo ću zvat, samo što me za sve uvijek otpile nabrzaka i daju mi napol informacije, pa sam htjela tu pitat ak je netko to prošao da znam koje su nam mogućnosti, prava, papiorologija i sl. 
A i neznam točno kaj tražim, jel to bolovanje ili je produljenje, uglavnom ako je netko imao sl. situaciju... javi se pliiiiizz

----------


## Mima

iki, možeš pitati na podforumu Grupe potpore na forumu Mame i bebe.
Možda tamo netko zna. Koliko se ja mutno sjećam, a netko je tamo pisao nešto o tome, preko HZZO-a se mogao dobiti samo rad na pola radnog vremena, i naknada je bila jako niska.

----------


## Irchi

> Kontaktirati svoj lokalni Centar za socijalnu skrb (CZSS), tražiti socijalnog radnika kojemu pripadaš, od njega dobiješ formular koji onda nosiš kod djetetovog pedijatra.
> 
> Sa tim popunjenim formularom i liječničkom dokumentacijom, djetetovim dokumentima (pitati kojim točno), i potvrdom da su oba roditelja u radnom odnosu ponovo u CZSS, predati papire i onda čekati komisiju.
> 
> Komisija te pozove, sastoji se od psihologa, socijalnog radnika i pedijatra, pregledaju dijete i donesu odluku. Cijeli postupak je prilično dugotrajan.
> 
> Naknada iznosi 2.000 kn + dječji doplatak 833 kn. 
> 
> Btw. to se ne zove produljenje porodiljnog nego dopust za njegu djeteta sa poteškoćama u razvoju, i ne možeš ga dobiti na 2 mjeseca   tj. ne tražiš ga na neki rok, nego komisija odlučuje koliki ćeš dopust dobiti. No, uvijek ga naravno možeš prekinuti ranije, a možeš se i vratiti na njega, raditi pola radnog vremena, tata i mama se mogu izmjenjivati na dopustu itd.


*Iki*, evo ja sam danas pitala frendicu čiji je mali imao dijagnozu hipoton (sad je star 22 mjeseca). Mima ti je sve napisala. Nije to baš tako komplicirano kako ti se čini, sad dok čitaš. Ona je za dijete koje je sjedilo od 7 mjeseca, ali nije puzalo i dizalo se na noge do godine dana, dobila produženje za cijelu godinu. I oni su bili vježbači na Goljaku.
Uglavnom savjetovala je da kreneš odmah u proceduru jer to traje oko mjesec dana, dok se sve sredi. Znači prvo moraš saznati koji je tvoj Centar za socijalnu skrb, prema mjestu stanovanja i tamo potražiti referenta za djecu s posebnim potrebama. Oni bi te tamo trebali dalje uputiti u cijeli postupak.

----------


## iki

Hvala cure.
Sad znam kako to ide preko CZSS.
A ako je netko išao preko HZZO-a molila bi da napiše, pa ću vidjet šta ću.
Javim se i kad sama saznam nešto više.
Grrr, zar to nebi naši dr. trebali znati i savjetovati nas.

----------


## Irchi

> Grrr, zar to nebi naši dr. trebali znati i savjetovati nas.


Frendica mi rekla da niti njena pedica nije ništa znala o tome, odnosno bolje rečeno nije željela znati. Ista ti je stvar sa dječjim u ovakvim slučajevima, neće te nitko uputiti da imaš pravo na njega.

----------


## Mima

iki, imam ideju!   :Grin:  

pošalji mail glasnogovornici HZZO-a i pitaj ju za tu mogućnost.
Ja sam joj pisala dva puta, i stvarno mi je promptni i točno odgovorila.

Adresu imaš na stranicama HZZO-a.

----------


## iki

Mima jel se zezaš il ozbiljno?
Nekak mi je nevjerojatno da ti ona hoće reć koja su ti prava i mogućnosti (s obzirom da od njih ide novac) a pedijatri i doktori da šute.

----------


## Mima

Pa nemoj biti paranoična, normano da će ti glasnogovornica HZZO-a reći koja su ti prava. Tvoja doktorica vjerojatno stvarno nema pojma o tome, moja npr. nije znala da se porodiljni može produžiti ako se dijete prerano rodilo.
Ne znam kamo idete fizijatru, ako na Goljak, vjerojatno će ti onda i fizijatar znati reći nešto o tome.

----------


## stella

Kad sam se ja raspitivala (ljeto 2005) da li da idem preko CZSC ili HZZO-a,ispalo je financijski bolje preko centra.Hzzo uglavnom odobrava sve zahtjeve,ali kod centra je malo teže ostvarit.Mislim da je preko HZZO-a bilo a bih dobivala 1600 kn,a preko centra 2000kn + naravno onaj dječji doplatak 833 kn.
Ja sam na kraju tražila skraćeno radno vrijeme reko centra, i od njih imam nadoknadu do pune plaće i firma mi pola isplaćuje.Zahtjev sam tad predala na ljeto,a rješenje dobila u 12 mjesecu, i odobrili su mi srv na godinu dana.Sad sam opet dobila produžetak na još godinu dana,ali ću ga stavit u stanje mirovanja jer idem na novi porodiljni.
Isto tako dječji ne dobivaš od kad imaš pravo,već od kad ti oni odobre.Moraš predat rješenje koje dobiješ (ovisi preko koga ćeš ostvarivat pravo),zahtjev i još neke papire,pa kad oni obrade od tada ga dobiješ,što je žalosno jer imamo pravo na dječji od kad ostvar,imo pravo ili na produženi porodiljni ili srv,a zakonski rok njima je 3 mjeseca da obrade sve zahtjeve.Tako ja nisam dobila neke isplate dječjeg.
I ja savjetujem da kreneš što ranije u potjeru s papirima,da kopiraš svu dokumentaciju,svakako ti treba fizijatar napisat preporuku.
Sretano!

----------


## iki

> Hzzo uglavnom odobrava sve zahtjeve,ali kod centra je malo teže !


Stella hvala na odgovoru.
Ovo mi je bitna informacija da HZZO odobrava zahtjeve, jer kod nas nema velikih problema al dovoljno da imamo potrebu za još par mjeseci porodiljnog, a i poslodavac je prihvatio tu opciju kao najbolju.

Cure javite se ak ima koja da je baš išla preko HZZO-a, pa da konkretno zna kako kod njih ide procedura i koliko se čeka.
Imam još 2tj. do kontrole kod fizijatrice pa da se do tad pripremim i nakon nje odmah krenem u akciju (valjda ću uspjet u mjesec dana).
Hvala

----------


## Mima

Preko HZZO-a možeš samo pola radnog vremena, imaš pravilnik o tome na njihovim stranicama.

----------


## iki

> Preko HZZO-a možeš samo pola radnog vremena, imaš pravilnik o tome na njihovim stranicama.


Eto ja poslal mail glasnogovornici u nadi da će mi odgovoriti kako ipak mogu preko njih do ta 2,3mj. produženog porodiljnog ili kak se već zove.   :Laughing:  
Mislim da preko CZSS nemam šanse u mjesec dana sve obaviti.

----------


## dinosaur

Nema šanse da se preko centra za soc. rad obavi za mjesec dana, barem mislim da je tako.
Mi dulje čekamo.

----------


## Mima

Nema nikakve šanse, mislim da treba minimalno dva-tri mjeseca.

No, radi onih kojima će trebati, samo da se zna -- ovaj dopust se ne mora nastavljati na porodiljni, tj, vi se normalno možete vratiti raditi (ili biti na bolovanju) i onda otići na dopust za njegu.

----------


## iki

Mima, pitanje:
dopust za njegu kreće od dana kad je donjeto rješenje? ili?

----------


## emmi

Rodila sam 04.05.06. nedonošeno dijete od 1 i 200 g. Trudnoća se morala prekinuti jer dijete nije dobivalo dovoljno kisika i hrane (loši protoci). Mjesec dana je bila u inkubatoru i nakon što smo došli kući krenuli smo s njom na vježbe na Goljak. Ima dijagnozu visoko neurorizično dijete. Obavljali smo razne preglede, UZV mozga, snimanje EEG-a, snimanje evociranih potencijala. Uglavnom stalno smo na Goljaku. Tek se s osam mjeseci počela okretati. Zanima me dali uopće imam šanse dobiti od CZSS produljeni porodiljni. Naime ne čeka me posao.

----------


## Mima

emmi - nemaš. Oba roditelja moraju biti zaposlena. Ali vrlo vjerojatno imaš pravo na doplatak i ev. invalidninu? 

iki - od dana kad je rješenje pravomoćno, a to je 15 dana od donošenja rješenja. Ima i neka fora da firma kaže da se neće žaliti pa tih 15 dana otpadaju. Minnie je pisala o tome.

----------


## Mima

emmi - nemaš. Oba roditelja moraju biti zaposlena. Ali vrlo vjerojatno imaš pravo na doplatak i ev. invalidninu? 

iki - od dana kad je rješenje pravomoćno, a to je 15 dana od donošenja rješenja. Ima i neka fora da firma kaže da se neće žaliti pa tih 15 dana otpadaju. Minnie je pisala o tome.

----------


## emmi

Ja jesam zaposlena, samo sam na porodiljnom, ali ćim mi porodiljni istekne ja sam bez posla. Radila sam u vrtiću na zamjeni, pa se žena koju sam mjenjala vratila s bolovanja i bila sam prisiljena naći neko radno mjesto te sam si uplačivala doprinose jer sam bila trudna i trebala sam raditi 6. mjeseci zbog porodiljnog. Još se uvijek vodim kao zaposlena.

----------


## Mima

Kad predaješ papire na CZSS moraš donijeti potvrdu o stalnom zaposlenju za oba roditelja, a dužan si Centru prijaviti i svaku promjenu .. tako da ne znam kako bi se tvoja situacija rješavala.

----------


## dinosaur

Samo da se pohvalim, komisija nam je odobrila zahtjev za produljenjem.

----------


## stella

Drago mi je da si uspjela.   :Kiss:

----------


## iki

> Samo da se pohvalim, komisija nam je odobrila zahtjev za produljenjem.


Suuupeeer!
Koliko ste čekali odgovor? 


Ja sam dobila odgovor od HZZO-a i da, uputili su me na CZSS.

----------


## dinosaur

Bili smo na komisiji 22.1., čekali odgovor točno 2 tjedna, ali još uvijek nemamo konačno rješenje. Imam samo rješenje liječničke komisije, na temelju kojeg se za par dana napiše konačno rješenje, a onda se na pravomoćnost rješenja čeka 15 dana...
Birokracija...

----------


## dinosaur

Imate još vremena, jer vidim da ti je bebica rođena tek u 4. mjesecu.

----------


## iki

> Imate još vremena, jer vidim da ti je bebica rođena tek u 4. mjesecu.


Joj sad si mi malo ulila nadu, možda ipak stignemo,oko 15-tog krećemo u akciju.
Jel se sjećaš kojeg ste datuma podnjeli zamolbu?
I gdje? Možda smo isti dio grada   :Smile:  .

----------


## iki

> Imate još vremena, jer vidim da ti je bebica rođena tek u 4. mjesecu.


Joj sad si mi malo ulila nadu, možda ipak stignemo,oko 15-tog krećemo u akciju.
Jel se sjećaš kojeg ste datuma podnjeli zamolbu?
I gdje? Možda smo isti dio grada   :Smile:  .

----------


## iki

Da javim, dobila sam odgovor od glasnogovornice (Mima hvala kaj si me uputila na nju), dakle direktno preko HZZO-a može se dobiti samo pola radnog vremena.
Uputila me na CZSS i napisala koje sve vrste bolovanja mogu dobiti na dijete.


Dinosaur, Mima, gdje se podiže/traži potvrda da su roditelji zaposleni?

----------


## Brunda

*Stella*, kako će ti obračunavati porodiljnu naknadu?

----------


## dinosaur

Iki, pa ziher imate vremena, i nade  :Smile: 
A molbu smo podnijeli sigurno tek nakon 15.12., jer smo tad bili kod dr. Cvitković na kontroli, i ona nam je napisala preporuku.
Inače soc. radnica je došla k nama doma na razgovor par dana nakon Nove godine, a na komisiju smo bile pozvane 22.1., mada su nas na komisiju malo pogurali, jer mi je već bila frka oko povratka na posao.
Puno sreće.

----------


## dinosaur

Mislim da sam potvrdu o radnom odnosu dobila u firmi, a isto tako i suprug; a molbu smo podnijeli u Centar za soc. skrb na Trnju.

----------


## Mima

Potvrde o stalnom zaposlenju dobiju se u firmi.

----------


## iki

> Iki, pa ziher imate vremena, i nade 
> A molbu smo podnijeli sigurno tek nakon 15.12., jer smo tad bili kod dr. Cvitković na kontroli, i ona nam je napisala preporuku.
> Inače soc. radnica je došla k nama doma na razgovor par dana nakon Nove godine, a na komisiju smo bile pozvane 22.1., mada su nas na komisiju malo pogurali, jer mi je već bila frka oko povratka na posao.
> Puno sreće.


Uf, valjda ćemo stići.
Kažeš da su vas "malo pogurali", to ste zamolili socijalnu radnicu ili ste napisali u molbi? Kod mene je ista stvar, frka da dobim odgovor do kraja 3mj. zbog isteka porodiljnog.

----------


## dinosaur

Zamolili smo socijalnu radnicu, ukazala sam joj na datum Petrinog rođenja. Na komisiji smo bili točno na Petrin prvi rođendan.

----------


## nadica_b

iki, nije problem dobiti prava preko socijalnog, puno teže je dobiti prava koji donose lovu tj. invalidninu. Kreni čim prije kod svoje soc radnice i zamoli je da pogura komisiju (to se može bez neke frke). Dok te pozovu na komisiju, ti skupiš papire i to je to. Komisija ne ide protiv mišljenja stručnjaka.

----------


## iki

Cure hvala na podršci, idem sutra u svoj CZSS i držite fige.
Naravno, javim se sa novostima.

----------


## leonisa

sta je bilo?
jesi dobila odgovor od glasnogovornice?

----------


## Irchi

> Cure hvala na podršci, idem sutra u svoj CZSS i držite fige.
> Naravno, javim se sa novostima.


Znam da ćeš sve riješiti, ne brini.   :Love:  
Leonisa, imaš negdje odgovor glasnogovornice, možda na onom drugom topicu.

----------


## iki

> sta je bilo?
> jesi dobila odgovor od glasnogovornice?


Jesam, uputila me na czss i napisala općenito koje sve vrste bolovanja postoje za dijete.
U czss sam bila, dali mi popis kaj trebam od papira skupit i opet idem (na razgovor) sa papirima u ponedjeljak.
Unapred me soc. radnica upozorila da bi to što je mm samostalna djelatnost, mogao bit problem, grrrr.
Javim dalje

----------


## Dario

> Potvrde o stalnom zaposlenju dobiju se u firmi.


Više puta u ovom threadu spominju se *potvrde o stalnom zaposlenju*. Da li oba roditelja moraju biti zaposlena u stalni radni odnos?

Naime, ja imam stalni radni odnos, ali supruga će se zaposliti na određeno (cca 1 god) kada istekne porodiljni. I nakon toga će preko CZSS tražiti taj dopust za njegu djeteta.

----------


## Mima

Stvarno ne znam.

----------


## stella

Ja sam morala donijet potvrde da smo i muž i ja stalno zaposleni.

----------


## iki

> Ja sam morala donijet potvrde da smo i muž i ja stalno zaposleni.


Također.

----------


## Marsupilami

Ja mislim da se to stalno zaposleni zapravo odnosi na to da oni vide da li nakon isteka porodiljnog osoba ima posao, tj. da li se MORA vratiti na posao ili ne.
Ako imate ugovor u kojem stoji da je radni odnos zasnovan do (karikiram) 31.12 a porodiljni istice 1,6 pa naravno da se to tretira kao radni odnos, bez obzira sto je na odredjeno nakon porodiljnog treba se vratiti na posao.
Jedino bi mozda komisija mogla odobriti umjesto godine dana samo do 31.12 (vezano uz ovaj primjer).
To mi je nekako logicno  :Wink: 

Mene zanima jedna stvar ako netko zna, imam sina od 11 mj i krecemo na vjezbice jer se jos ne posjeda sam, a da o dizanju na nogice ne pricam, malko smo precvrsti.
Biti cu na produzenom porodiljnom do 3. godine jer imam na to pravo.

Pitanje, da li mi imamo pravo na djecji doplatak od cca. 800kn?
Znaci ne treba mi pola radnog vremena ni nikakva naknada jer sam na porodiljnom,ali ne znam sto je onda sa djecjim.
Jel se moze to posebno traziti?

----------


## Mima

Pa, to je djetetovo pravo koje nema veze sa tvojim dopustom - mama može i raditi a da dijete prima uvećani dječji doplatak. Ali - isto morate proći komisiju tj. kategorizaciju.

----------


## Marsupilami

Hvala Mima   :D

----------


## dinosaur

Ja sam također dobila produženi dopust za njegu djeteta, primat ću mjesečno 2000 kn, a moram, kako mi je rekla soc. radnica, ovih dana u Žajinu s rješenjem o dopustu, nalazom liječničke komisije i molbom za dječji doplatak.
I dobivat ćemo još tih 830 kn.

----------


## i.

Drage mame, mene zanima:
Prema vašem iskustvu, koliko treba vremena da komisija donese rješenje? (pretpostavljam da ga pošalju doma?)
Kada produženi dopust stupa na snagu? U trenutku kada dobijem rješenje ili ??

Naime ja čekam da me pozovu na komisiju, a porodiljni će mi trajati do kraja ožujka, pa nisam sigurna hoćemo li to sve stići....

----------


## dinosaur

Komisiji treba oko 2 tjedna da donese rješenje, pa onda treba proći još 2 tjedna da rješenje stupi na snagu, tj. postane pravomoćno i tek od onda kreće produženi dopust za njegu djeteta. Treba se dogovoriti sa socijalnom radnicom, nama je isto bila frka oko kraja bolovanja-porodiljnog, pa je ona malo "uštimala" da nama bolje paše.

----------


## iki

> Drage mame, mene zanima:
> Prema vašem iskustvu, koliko treba vremena da komisija donese rješenje? (pretpostavljam da ga pošalju doma?)
> Kada produženi dopust stupa na snagu? U trenutku kada dobijem rješenje ili ??
> 
> Naime ja čekam da me pozovu na komisiju, a porodiljni će mi trajati do kraja ožujka, pa nisam sigurna hoćemo li to sve stići....


Mene to isto muči.
I mi čekamo poziv komisije i nadamo se da ćemo sve stić obavit do kraja ožujka.
Papire sam predala 19.02. u czss i sad čekamo.

----------


## leonisa

posto mi tek imamo 2.3. fizijatra, kontrolu, i sigurno cemo dobiti preporuku za produzeni jer se jos uvijek ne krecemo s mjesta....a porodiljni mi istice 23.3. zanima me da li se mogu dogovoriti s poslodavcem za neplaceni dok ne dobijem rjesenje?

----------


## Mima

leonisa, dopust nema nikakve veze sa porodiljnim, ti porodiljni možeš prekinuti i vratiti se raditi (biti na bolovanju, neplaćenom) pa onda ostvariti pravo na dopust. Samo nikako nemoj čekati kontrolu kod fizijatra da bi pokrenula postupak, nema za tim potrebe.

----------


## leonisa

a onda sam sve krivo shvatila....shvatila sam da je fizijatar polaziste...ah, i onako je sad to vec prekosutra.

----------


## Riana

a računala si i onaj go na koji imamo pravo nakon porodiljnog, kao da smo radile?

----------


## iki

> a onda sam sve krivo shvatila....shvatila sam da je fizijatar polaziste...ah, i onako je sad to vec prekosutra.


Zbunj, nama je fizijatar bio polazište, bez njegove upute za "produljenje " (to se ustvari zove njega djeteta sa posebnim potrebama) pedijatrica nije mogla/htjela pisati med. papire kojima me upućuje u czss i na komisiju.
Ali to je bio naš put, možda se može i drugačije, Mima?

----------


## leonisa

zvala sam CZS i treca verzija- uopce ne trebam cekat fizijatra, treba mi formular koji je ispunio pedijatar, zahtjev usmjeren prema CZS, osobna dokumentacija i lijecnicka dokumentacija.
nije mi spomenula potvrdu o zaposlenju :? 
iki, jel mi posaljes na PP kaj je sve trebalo i kakav je to "razgovor"?

sad su me zvali s goljaka da je doktorica na bolovanju je mogu u travnju na kontrolu. a ja  :shock: pa ne bas....ugurala nas je za utorak. mislim, ne mogu na komisiju, niti predat papire od prije 3 mjeseca...

----------


## iki

> iki, jel mi posaljes na PP kaj je sve trebalo i kakav je to "razgovor"?


Poslano   :Kiss:

----------


## Mima

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a onda sam sve krivo shvatila....shvatila sam da je fizijatar polaziste...ah, i onako je sad to vec prekosutra.
> 
> 
> Zbunj, nama je fizijatar bio polazište, bez njegove upute za "produljenje " (to se ustvari zove njega djeteta sa posebnim potrebama) pedijatrica nije mogla/htjela pisati med. papire kojima me upućuje u czss i na komisiju.
> Ali to je bio naš put, možda se može i drugačije, Mima?


Pa ne znam, ja sam znala da ću tražiti dopust bez obzira na preporuku fizijatra, i naša doktorica mi je sugerirala da ga tražim bez obzira na fizijatra.
Sad, da li vaši pedijatri žele napisati te papire bez specijalističke preporuke, to ne znam -- naša je npr. pisala dijagnozu Dystoni u papire koju fizijatar uopće nije upisao u povijest bolesti. Meni fizijatar nije niti sugerirao da tražim dopust nego me pitao kakvi su mi planovi, pa mi je na moje traženje napisao preporuku u povijest bolesti. U svakom slučaju, ne treba čekati pregled za tu preporuku nego se fizijatra može i nazvati i zamoliti ga da to napravi izvan pregleda (bila sam prisutna kad su doktora Žučka zvali i to ga molili).

----------


## i.

Ja sam papire predala 20.02. Socijalna radnica mi je rekla da će na njima naposati "hitno", i da očekuje da će me zvati za 2 tjedna (još nisu). Navodno je to jedna komisija za cijeli Zagreb, pa sada kada oni odrede da možeš k njima... jojjj.. htjela bi to obaviti- nekako bi mi bilo lakše.

Samo da još dodam, meni je neuropedijatar napisao da preporučuje ostanak doma. to smo predali..

----------


## nadica_b

Ima više od jedne komisije za obaviti pregled, ali napisano rješenje se je prije dosta dugo čekalo. MOžda su se popravili  :?

----------


## iki

Evo da javim, papire smo u czss predali 19.02. a dobili smo poziv za komisiju 14.03. Držte fige da nam daju godinu dana.
Što se tiče čekanja rješenja od komisije, naša soc. radnica rekla je da se ne čeka dulje od 2tj. 
Nadam se da je stvarno tako. Bila je rekla da ćemo poziv za komisiju dobiti sredinom ožujka i u tom je bila u pravu, valjda će i rješenje bit kak je rekla.
Dinosaur kolko ste vi čekali rješenje komisije? I jeste sredili dječji doplatak?

----------


## i.

iki, držim fige!! Javi kako je bilo.
Mi još nismo dobili poziv za komisiju, no kako si ti predala zahtjev otprilike kad i mi, valjda će stići ovih dana...  

Bi li mi objasnili kako se sređuje dječiji doplatak?

----------


## nadica_b

s rješenjem komisije gdje je navedeno da dijete ima poteškoća (nije važan stupanj tj. članak) odneseš papire u Žajinu i tražiš uvećani dd zbog djetetovih teškoća. Znači, ne daješ papire o svojim prihodima, nego samo rješenje komisije.

----------


## i.

hvala nadica_b!

----------


## iki

> Ja sam također dobila produženi dopust za njegu djeteta, primat ću mjesečno 2000 kn, a moram, kako mi je rekla soc. radnica, ovih dana u Žajinu s rješenjem o dopustu, nalazom liječničke komisije i molbom za dječji doplatak.
> I dobivat ćemo još tih 830 kn.


*i.*- evo tu nam je dinosaur napisala kak do dječjeg doplatka.   :Smile:

----------


## dinosaur

Rješenje komisije smo čekali točno 2 tjedna, za dječji doplatak sam predala pred otprilike 10-ak dana, još rješenje nisam dobila doma, a kad kreće isplata nisu mi rekli. Vjerojatno ćemo još malo čekati. 

Dali netko zna kojeg se datuma u mjesecu isplaćuje ta porodiljna naknada od 2000 kn, dali je to individualno, gledajući datum početka porodiljnog, ili svi u isto vrijeme?

----------


## i.

Jooj, stvaarno sam pukla, sad vidim da se već pisalo o doplatku. Još malo i neću se više sjetit ni kak se zovem 
 :Embarassed:

----------


## iki

*Dinosaur, Mima*- očekujem ovaj tjedan rješenje komisije, pa me zanima da se pripremim:
Kako ostvarujem pravo za njegu djeteta?
Idem svojoj dr. pa mi ona otvara vrstu bolovanja ili to drugačije ide?
Hvala    :Heart:

----------


## i.

iki, kod tebe stvarno to brzo ide... Mi još čekamo na poziv - ma već sam živčana. Već računam na otvaranje bolovanja...

Kako je bilo na komisiji? Jeste li puno čekali, koliko je trajalo..?

----------


## dinosaur

"Kako ostvarujem pravo za njegu djeteta? " - dobit ćeš prvo nalaz i mišljenje liječnika, a nakon par dana i konačno rješenje. To možeš sama odnijeti u firmu ili šalje socijalna služba.

----------


## dinosaur

Curica je vidim rođena u 4. mjesecu, tako da ako će ti "faliti" par dan do pravomoćnosti rješenja, ideš do pedijatrice. Ona će ti na par dana (ako ti fali) otvoriti bolovanje.
Tako smo barem mi morali, jer sam se morala vratiti na posao prije nego je rješenje postalo pravomoćno.

----------


## iki

*Dinosaur*, da i ja mislim da će mi faliti koji dan, za to ću vjerojatno otvoriti bolovanje, al što onda?
Kako se njega djeteta vodi? Znam da se i za otvaranje porodiljnog nose doznake od dr. na posel. 
Kak je to išlo kod tebe?

*i.*- na komisiji je bilo "predobro"   :Laughing:  .
Sve sa čime inače vodimo bitku (frče nožice, posebno lijevu, diže se povlačenjem puno češće nego iskorakom, uzima sve desnom rukom-rijeđe lijevio itd.), eh a na komisiji je sve napravila 2 put za redom onak kak treba!   :Rolling Eyes:  
Bilo mi je neugodno i drago istovremeno.
Niš posebno, pregled ti je skoro ko da odeš kod svoje pedice.

----------


## iki

Još uvijek čekamo mišljenje liječničke komisije, prošlo je 16dana   :Sad:  .
A na poslu me ganjaju....

----------


## dinosaur

Bolovanje sam otvorila na Petru, išla prvo kod njene pedijatrice, pa kod svoje doktorice da mi otvori bolovanje.
Na kraju bolovanja dobiješ doznake od svoje doktorice, isplati se više( ako možeš) otvoriti bolovanje na dijete jer se plaća ne mijenja.
Na kraju njega djeteta, tj. taj produljeni porodiljni dopust kreće od dana napisanog na rješenju, do tad si na bolovanju.
Samo ćeš donijeti to konačno rješenje u firmu, kad ga dobiješ, i dalje nema nikakvih doznaka.
Nadam se da sam pomogla.

----------


## iki

Pomogla si, tnx   :Smile:  .
Još samo da dođe više to rješenje......

----------


## leonisa

mi imamo danas komisiju.....mislite na nas!

----------


## summer

leonisa, sretno!

----------


## iki

Leonisa nemaš kaj brinut, ako ti se Lea sa godinu dana ne diže sama na noge, gotovo je sigurno da buš dobila godinu dana produljenja, a pregled sam po sebi nije za bebu neugodan.  :D 

Javite kak je bilo.

----------


## i.

Mi smo na komisiji bili 19.03, i još nismo dobili rješenje. Joooj, koliko njima treba??!! Tada su mi rekli da na rješenje treba čekati mjesec dana!

Ja sam trenutno na bolovanju.

----------


## iki

Samo da javim: dobili smo produljenje (tj. njegu) do Leinog trećeg rođendana!  :D   :D   :D 

Sad nam je javila soc. radnica (čekali smo 3tj.).
Sutra idem sve potpisat.
Nadam se da je to sad gotova stvar.

----------


## i.

Čestitamoooo IKI!!!!  :D

----------


## Val

cure, molim pomoc.

koliko ranije treba od fizijatra traziti produljenje porodiljnog?
naime, mi jucer bili na pregledu, i ja pitala fizijatricu, no, ili se nismo razumjele-mislim da je ona shvatila da ja to trazim vec sada, a ja samo pitala informacije radi...-ili se ona pravila malo....ne znam.

sljedeci pregled imamo za 2,5 mjeseca kada ce malci imati 11 mjeseci. cini mi se to malo prekasno...

i pitanjce...produljila sam porodiljni na 3 godine, ali mi nitko nije u obzir uzeo podatak da su rodjeni 6 tjedana ranije...mogu li traziti ispravak???


hvala

----------


## anchi

Val, prije isteka 3-godišnjeg porodiljnog doneseš u Kolvićevu potvrdu ginekologa da su rođeni ranije i riješeno!  :Wink:  Još provjeri, ali mislim da je tako.

----------


## leonisa

> Samo da javim: dobili smo produljenje (tj. njegu) do Leinog trećeg rođendana!  :D   :D   :D 
> 
> Sad nam je javila soc. radnica (čekali smo 3tj.).
> Sutra idem sve potpisat.
> Nadam se da je to sad gotova stvar.


sad tek vidim!!!
weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee juhuhuhuuuhuu!!!! :D 

(mi jos cekamo, al mi vi dajete nadu  :Smile: )

----------


## iki

> iki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Samo da javim: dobili smo produljenje (tj. njegu) do Leinog trećeg rođendana!  :D   :D   :D 
> 
> Sad nam je javila soc. radnica (čekali smo 3tj.).
> Sutra idem sve potpisat.
> Nadam se da je to sad gotova stvar.
> 
> ...


  :Heart:  
Nesmijem još slaviti, tek kad dobim papir u ruke!
Nadam se da će to biti ovaj ili najkasnije idući tjedan.....

----------


## lara01

Leonisa, kako je kod vas prošlo?
Mi smo sutra kod fizijatrice i nadam se da ćemo dobiti preporuku jer mi je pedijatrica rekla da nam je to polazišna točka.
Držite fige da ovo sutra dobro prođe.

----------


## leonisa

zvali su me da dodjem ispotpisivati sve, dobili smo!!! ne znam jos koliko ali jesmo!!!! :D  :D

----------


## leonisa

lara01 drzim vam fige!!!!

joj, mi bi trebali sutra ici u centar a sutra imam kontrolu u petrovoj (Lea i ja zbog dijabetesa) i popodne goljak, pa mi je rekla da dodjem u ponedjeljak. ocu li izdrzati do ponedjeljka???

----------


## iki

> lara01 drzim vam fige!!!!
> 
> joj, mi bi trebali sutra ici u centar a sutra imam kontrolu u petrovoj (Lea i ja zbog dijabetesa) i popodne goljak, pa mi je rekla da dodjem u ponedjeljak. ocu li izdrzati do ponedjeljka???


Leonisa pa nazovi svoju soc. rad. i pitaj je do kad ste dobili!!!!
Pa nećeš valjda čekat ponedeljak  :shock: !
Ja sam svoju tak pitala.
 :Heart:  

Lara01, sretno!

----------


## lara01

Leonisa super :D 

I mi se vratili sa Goljaka sa preporukom fizijatra :D

Samo da ponovim gradivo,  sutra zovem svoj CZS i tražim svoju socijalnu radnicu koja mi mora dati nekakve formulare  sa kojima idem pedijatrici, pa ponovo u CZS nakon čega slijedi čekanje komisije.

Znam da imam dovoljno vremena do komisije, ali možete li mi malo detaljnije napisati, ili ovdje ili na pp, kako to izgleda.

Hvala svima na vibrama  :Heart:

----------


## iki

lara01 imaš pp   :Wink:  .

----------


## šnapi

ja imam pitanjce za cure koje su nedavno bile na komisiji. trenutacno sam u fazi cekanja poziva komisije, ali moj jan je imao skok u razvoju i u roku tjedan dana poceo puzati na sve cetiri, posjedati se i dizati na noge. dizao se rukicama, ali vjezbam s njime, pa sada u vecini slucajeva ide iskorakom(dakle pravilno). sve mi neugodno tamo doci kad mi dijete rastura  :Embarassed:   zadnji pregled kod fizijatra nije sjedio uopce tako da nam je ona na osnovu toga dala preporuku. ili ja mozda kao mama mislim kak je on super a doktori ce mu naci 101 gresku?
kak to tamo izgleda? taj pregled mislim?

----------


## iki

Dinosaur, da li ste vi dobili riješenje za dječji doplatak?
Ja sam predala 17.04. i još niš.  :?

----------


## dinosaur

Rješenje nisam dobila ali evo već drugi mjesec lovu dobivam, i dobili smo i zaostatke. Ja sam predala negdje početkom 3. mjeseca.
Nazovi ti njih tamo u Žajinu pa provjeri kaj se dešava.

----------


## Romy

Imam jedno pitanje. Lucian je 10.04.2007., napunio godinu dana. Otada sam doma, što godišnji, što bolovanje (zbog sebe), a zanima me da li mogu zatražiti njegu djeteta odsad pa nadalje, dakle od njegovih 15 mjeseci, ili sam to morala baš s godinu dana prije isteka porodiljnog.

----------


## dinosaur

Pa mislim da se ne mora točno kad dijete navrši godinu krenuti s tim, ako dijete ima neke zdravstvene probleme vjerojatno se molba može predati bilo kad.

----------


## željka!

Svi pišete da su vam tražili potvrdu da su oba roditelja zaposlena za stalno, a ja sam dobila papir (sa šaltera na czs) gdje nam traže da donesemo potvrdu da smo zaposleni puno radno vrijeme.

Sutra nosim papire pa me zanima da li će mi onda priznati ovu potvrdu za puno radno vrijeme  :/

----------


## šnapi

pa ak su ti to dali onda to i traze.  :Wink:

----------


## vesna72

Baš to traže   :Smile:  

Pretpostavka za ostvarenje prava je rad u punom radnom vremenu.

----------


## TABITA

Da traže potvrdu o zaposlenju za mamu i tatu.
Meni porodiljni ističe za 3 dana i rekli su mi da dok ne dobijem produženi porodiljni moram vuči bolovanje jer ne smijem prekinuti radni odnos.

----------


## leonisa

> Imam jedno pitanje. Lucian je 10.04.2007., napunio godinu dana. Otada sam doma, što godišnji, što bolovanje (zbog sebe), a zanima me da li mogu zatražiti njegu djeteta odsad pa nadalje, dakle od njegovih 15 mjeseci, ili sam to morala baš s godinu dana prije isteka porodiljnog.


bilo kada mozes traziti. stvar je u tome da se sve ne dogadja preko noci tako da ce proci i mjesec dana do rjesenja plus nuznih 2 tjedna do konacnosti.
znaci- Romy predaj sto prije!

pretpostavka je trajno zaposlenje i puno radno vrijeme oba roditelja.

iki, znaci rjesenje se ceka i ceka i ceka....

šnapi, pregledava ga pedijatrica. ono- uho, grlo, pluca i na onom pokretnom krevetu za lezanje je npr. Leu pokusala natjerati da puzi, no nista previse. 
mislim da je i onako najbitnije misljenje specijaliste i nalazi koje prilazes.
sretno!

----------


## iki

Romy pročitaj cijelu ovu temu, već su cure pisale o tome, no ja nisam sve zapamtila, ima toga...

----------


## šnapi

leonisa pitala ja za to prije sto godina a u medjuvremenu bili na komisiji i dobili 6 mjeseci! no prvo su se zeznuli i rekli mi da sam dobila do 2011-te godine!

----------


## leonisa

lol, sad vidim  :Grin:  

i kako 6 mj? do sada sve koje znam su do djetetovog 3. rodjendana.

----------


## Mima

Ja sam dobila samo do drugog roođendana

----------


## šnapi

> lol, sad vidim  
> 
> i kako 6 mj? do sada sve koje znam su do djetetovog 3. rodjendana.


pa valjda je pokazao svoje zavidne vjestine  :Grin:  on stvarno ne kaska za vrsnjacima, jer vjezbamo od drugog mjeseca. sve je ustanovljeno rano tako da nema frke. trenutacno je u fazi samostalnog stajanja i pokusava nekad zakoracit naprijed sam, pa padne. dakle korak smo do hodanja, a eto tek mu je 11 proslo.

----------


## leonisa

SUPER! bolje da je dijete zdravo  :Wink:

----------


## TABITA

Ja danas bila na CZSS-u i potpisala. Od danas rješenje o produljenom porodiljnom postalo je pravomočno. Jupi !

----------


## Dolisa

A znate li kako je za jednoroditeljske obitelji? Tj., zasto je bitno to stalno zaposlenje i puno radno vrijeme?

----------


## nikolicc

a kako bi to kod nas prošlo, Greta se još uvijek ne posjeda sama, počela je po malo gmizati
naime, stvar je u tome da ja i MM imamo svoju firmu, mi smo "direktori"  :Laughing:  , da li bi zezali na komisiji zbog toga :?

----------


## nikolicc

> a kako bi to kod nas prošlo, Greta se još uvijek ne posjeda sama, počela je po malo gmizati
> naime, stvar je u tome da ja i MM imamo svoju firmu, mi smo "direktori"  , da li bi zezali na komisiji zbog toga :?


da ne bi krivo zvučalo, mi i radimo, MM je uvijek na terenu, a onaj dio posla koji sam inače ja obavljala sada plaćam drugu osobu koja ga radi 8)

----------


## TABITA

> A znate li kako je za jednoroditeljske obitelji? Tj., zasto je bitno to stalno zaposlenje i puno radno vrijeme?


Vjerujem da to vrijedi i za jednoroditeljske obitelji, ali uvjet je UVIJEK stalno zaposlenje. A zašto stalno zaposlenje ? Meni su na to odgovorili da ona majka koja nije zaposlena ionako ostaje kući sa djetetom pa što će joj onda produženje. Upravo radi toga sam morala vuči  bolovanje kada mi je malena napunila godinu do danas kada je rješenje pravomočno, jer su mi rekli da ako prekinem radni odnos gubim pravo. 
Najbolje bi bilo da odeš  na CZSS i da se tamo raspitaš za detalje.

----------


## TABITA

> a kako bi to kod nas prošlo, Greta se još uvijek ne posjeda sama, počela je po malo gmizati
> naime, stvar je u tome da ja i MM imamo svoju firmu, mi smo "direktori"  , da li bi zezali na komisiji zbog toga :?


Vrijedi pokušati. Ja sam mislila da neču uspjeti, a etoipak jesam. Najbitnije je da ti specjalista da preporuku.
A to što ste "direktori"  :Laughing:   to nema veze. Bitno je da si uredno plačate doprinose tj. da ste prijavljeni.

----------


## Dolisa

TABITA, hvala  na odgovoru  :Love:  
Budem pokusala, najgore sto mogu reci je ne. 
Btw, moj odnedavno isto odbija dohranu...samo cikimo, ali ima skoro 13kg 
Ne znam bas...mislim da to ne bi proslo :/ 


 :Grin:

----------


## TABITA

Dolisa: Ja sam i predala zahtjev zato jer mi je jedna poznanica sa CZSS-a rekla da, koliko ona zna, komisija nikada ne daje negativan odgovor ako specjalista da preporuku.
Na komisiji mi je jedna doktorica rekla: "Nebi se reklo da ne jede.",a opet su mi produžili.( moja Ana samo ciki, ali po kilaži spada u tešku kategoriju. Cila je u kolutovima od debljine).
Ja sam prvo vadila krv i utvrdila da je anemična (iako ne previše) zato jer ne jede ništa osim mljeka, zatim sam otišla kod gastroenterologa (jedna prekrasna doktorica) koja je rekla da je malena zdrava, a da bi bilo šteta prekinuti dojenje i napisala mi preporuku.

----------


## Minnie

Tabita, sori ako sam krivo shvatila, doktorica je dala preporuku produljenog rodiljnog dopusta jer tvoja malena gotovo isključivo doji? Koliko je stara? (beba, ne doktorica   :Laughing:  )

----------


## Dolisa

Nije anemican, a ne jede ni d od dohrane, samo pije vodu i ciki...
Naravno, to je zacudilo osoblje u bolnici, jer su mi rekli da sam Boze sacuvaj, kako maloga ne forsiram na dohranu, da ce mi biti sto posto anemican, da se nece pravilno razvijati...itd.
 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## TABITA

> Tabita, sori ako sam krivo shvatila, doktorica je dala preporuku produljenog rodiljnog dopusta jer tvoja malena gotovo isključivo doji? Koliko je stara? (beba, ne doktorica   )


Malenoj je 13 mjeseci i ISKLJUČIVO doji. 
Kad joj uspijem staviti nešto od dohrane u usta radi kao da će povratiti i neče da guta. A probala sam dati joj kravlje mlijeko i (kršitelj koda) na bočicu i neče da pije iako sam ju prethodno izgladnila misleči  da će jesti ako je gladna.
Doktorica je rekla da je to ovisnost o majčinom mlijeku, ali da nije nikakva bolest. Isto dako je rekla da je moram pomalo forsirati i na drugu hranu.

----------


## iki

Ja i dalje čekam riješenje za doplatak (predala sam 17.04), jel netko predao nakon nas a da je već dobio riješenje?

I da, jel se njega djeteta vodi ko bolovanje, pa se može možda tražiti ona jednokratna pomoć ko kad sam bila na komplikacijama. pa sam nakon 90dana ostvarila pravo na jednokratnu pomoć?

----------


## mirjana

ni meni nije stiglo to rješenje, predali smo početkom 5. mjeseca :?

----------


## dinosaur

Mi smo predali još u 3. mjesecu i rješenje još nije stiglo.

----------


## iki

A jel dobivate novce, makar nije stiglo rješenje?
Netko je pisao da mu sjedaju novci a nije dobio rješenje  :/ , ili sam nekaj krivo shvatila.

----------


## mirjana

sjeda mi samo onih 2000  :Rolling Eyes:  

jel netko zna hoćemo li onda dobiti naknadno te doplatke koji nisu isplaćeni ili ćemo ih dobijati od dana rješenja?

ovo je već bezobrazno, treba im u mom slučaju preko 3,5 mjeseca da napišu to rješenje  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## šnapi

pa bas sam i ja pitala socijalnu radnicu jer uplacuju zaostatke, a ona mi rekla da se novci dobiju od dana kada se preda zahtjev. dakle vi cete dobiti te zaostatke. ja jos nisam predala jer mi je rjesenje od komisije stiglo prosli tjedan, a dijete vec navrsilo godinu dana. cini mi se da ja prvu uplatu ni necu dobiti 800 kn nego manje za onoliko dana koliko sam kasnije predala zahtjev. no to sam si sama kriva

----------


## dinosaur

Koliko se sjećam zaostatke smo dobili s prvom isplatom doplatka, ali evo mi već oko 4 mjeseca dobivamo doplatak (baš mi je jučer "sjeo" na račun), a rješenja još nema.
Glavno da novac stiže   :Razz:

----------


## Lavica80

Mom filipu je dijagnosticiran Dystony sindrom s 3 mjeseca, stalno smo bili po vježbicama. Nikada nije puzao, podizao se na noge kako bi uspio, nikada nije hodao uz namještaj bočno. Samo se s 21 mjesec pustio i prohodao. Onda je i prpuzao. Mene nitko nije uputio da mogu na produženi porodiljni ili da bar (pošto radim na pola radnog vremena) dobijati invalidninu od 831kn.
Tako da sam ja sada ( jer Filip vrlo malo priča iako sve razumije i objašnjava rukama) zatražila invalidninu i dobila je.
Rješenje mi je stiglo skoro za 3 dana. Invalidnina je stupila na snagu 7.07. ove godine, a ja sam 17.08. na račun dobila 4157kn, a sutradan 1250kn porodiljne naknade( tolika mi je jer radim na pola radnog vremena-SRAMOTA, a nezaposlene majke imaju 1663kn).
Što mislite da je ovaj veliki iznos? (nije da se bunim-bilo bi dobro da ga uplaćuju svaki mjesec   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ).

----------


## iki

> Koliko se sjećam zaostatke smo dobili s prvom isplatom doplatka, ali evo mi već oko 4 mjeseca dobivamo doplatak (baš mi je jučer "sjeo" na račun), a rješenja još nema.
> Glavno da novac stiže


Eto i meni sjeo doplatak sa zaostacima  :D , a rješenja nema......

----------


## mirjana

čini se da su i meni sjeli zaostaci  :D (imam višak novaca na računu 8) )

----------


## bibita

cure pomoć  :?  da li znate prema nekom novom zakonu nemam pojma kojem to sam jučer čula...da supruga koja nema primanja nikakva a brine se o suprugu koji je 100%invalid -(nemože boravit bez pomoći i nadzora druge osobe)ima pravo na naknadu od 2000kuna mjesečno ili je to samo za djecu! :?

----------


## mirjana

ne znam, možda da probaš otvoriti novi topic s tim pitanjem :? 

mi smo na ovom topicu sve mame koje inače rade i imaju primanja, one koje nisu u radnom odnosu nemaju pravo na tih 2000 kn ni za djecu (odnosno ne mogu dobiti _dopust za njegu djeteta_, nego na neki drugi način ostvaruju prava)

čula sam i ja nešto o tom novom zakonu , čini mi se da je termin bio mame njegovateljice (za djecu), ali nisam baš pažljivo pratila  :Embarassed:  jer ne spadam u tu grupu

----------


## bibita

ma ne spadam ni ja, ali se raspitujem za nekog.
Znam da su tema djeca ali ipak ako je netko u tome onda možda zna nešto i o njezi za odraslog! :?

----------


## lara01

Iki, dinosaur može mala pomoć.  :Smile:  

Šta treba od papira za dječji doplatak?
Moje rješenje je od 01.08. a kako smo bili na moru nisam išla u Žajinu, planiram to riješiti sutra ili prekosutra.
Naravno da moj socijalni radnik nema pojma, a na telefon se nitko ne javlja. :/ 
hvala

----------


## -tajana-

Šta u slučaju da mi rješenje ne dođe do djetetovog rođendana?

----------


## -tajana-

za dopust (zaboravila napisati)

----------


## nikolicc

cure, ajd me malo uputite
bili smo na kontroli kod fizijatra i dobili preporuku za produženje porodiljnog, idući mjesec idemo na kontrolu kod neuropedijatrice i nadamo se isto dobiti preporuku

komentar fizijatrice je da se grebemo rukama i nogama da dobijemo produženje jer zamislite, ta ista neuropedijatrica je u komisiji :? 
i što sad, čula sam da baš i nije sklona odobriti produženje

Greta se prvi put posjela sama prije nekih tjedan dana i to iz četvoronožnog, dakle sa skoro deset mjeseci, o puzanju nema još ni govora, ona samo gmiže na trbuhu, odgurujući se jednom nogicom( ima asimetriju)
ono što me zanima je da li prvo trebam otići u CZSS po neke formulare, pa onda pedijatrici da to ispuni, ajd me prosvijetlite malo u postupak, kuda prvo :/

----------


## Lavica80

Nikako neće da mi otvori 4-tu stranicu.

----------


## -tajana-

Ja sam jučer išla u CZSS da vidim šta mi sve treba pa mi je soc. radnica napisala i rekla da se požurim jer sumnja da će to biti riješeno do 20.11.
Danas idem kod pedijatrice jer njoj navodno treba par dana da ispiše to što mora.

----------


## lara01

> Danas idem kod pedijatrice jer njoj navodno treba par dana da ispiše to što mora.


Taj formular je nama pedijatrica ispunila za 10-15 minuta.



Cure, koje ste predale zahtjev za dječji doplatak u Žajinu, imam pitanje  :Smile:  
Naime, u Žajinu moramo predati i nalaz i mišljenje liječničke komisije koje moj socijalni radnik još uvijek nije dobio (komisija je bila početkom srpnja, a od 01.08. sam na produženom). Zanima me da li se dječji doplatak isplaćuje retrogradno ili od datuma predaje zahtjeva?

----------


## mirjana

od predaje zahtjeva :/ ja sam zbog toga ostala bez doplatka za 5. mjesec

i ljuta sam na njih jer su MM-u na telefon rekli da mora donijeti ovjereno rješenje komisije, a poslije (prekasno) sam saznala da su žene nosile i samo onaj papir iz centra na kojem piše da im je odobren dopust, tako su predale nepotpun zahtjev, ali su poslije donijele i ostatak papira a datum podnošenja zahtjeva im je bio onaj kad su zahtjev predale (znači i prije nego su dobile kompletan nalaz komisije) - tako mi je barem rekla jedna mama iz parka  :/  - ja sam tada već predala kompletne papire pa se nisam dalje raspitivala

----------


## mirjana

> -tajana- prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Danas idem kod pedijatrice jer njoj navodno treba par dana da ispiše to što mora.
> 
> 
> Taj formular je nama pedijatrica ispunila za 10-15 minuta.


našoj je isto trebalo par dana, ali mi smo imali hrpu nalaza i trebalo je to sve unijeti u formular, a taman je bila sezona gripe i viroza i doktorica je radila prekovremeno da samo pregleda svu djecu, a gdje su još raznorazni formulari  (nismo bili jedini)

----------


## -tajana-

> -tajana- prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Danas idem kod pedijatrice jer njoj navodno treba par dana da ispiše to što mora.
> 
> 
> Taj formular je nama pedijatrica ispunila za 10-15 minuta.


ma naša pedijatrica je priča za sebe, katastrofa  :Evil or Very Mad: , znam ja da ona to može ispuniti za 10-15 minuta, ali neće

----------


## lara01

Mirjana hvala  :Kiss:  
Već par dana i ja razmišljam o tome da odem u Žajinu i predam to što imam od papira.

----------


## Lavica80

Ako vam dijete ima nekih problema pa dobijate onaj doplatak/invalidninu od 831kn, dobit će te i retrogradno.

----------


## šnapi

> cure, ajd me malo uputite
> bili smo na kontroli kod fizijatra i dobili preporuku za produženje porodiljnog, idući mjesec idemo na kontrolu kod neuropedijatrice i nadamo se isto dobiti preporuku
> 
> komentar fizijatrice je da se grebemo rukama i nogama da dobijemo produženje jer zamislite, ta ista neuropedijatrica je u komisiji :? 
> i što sad, čula sam da baš i nije sklona odobriti produženje
> 
> Greta se prvi put posjela sama prije nekih tjedan dana i to iz četvoronožnog, dakle sa skoro deset mjeseci, o puzanju nema još ni govora, ona samo gmiže na trbuhu, odgurujući se jednom nogicom( ima asimetriju)
> ono što me zanima je da li prvo trebam otići u CZSS po neke formulare, pa onda pedijatrici da to ispuni, ajd me prosvijetlite malo u postupak, kuda prvo :/


ja sam prvo isla pedijatru koji je imao taj neki papir za ispuniti, ali sam cual da neki nemaju pa moraju prvo na CZSS. zovi svog pedijatra. fotokopiraj sve zadnje nalaze od lijecnika (to ide centru), tamo ces ispuniti neku njihovu molbu i dati sve podatke i onda cekas poziv komisije.

----------


## lara01

Cure,

evo čula sam se danas sa Šnapi i niti ona niti ja nismo još dobile naknadu.
Kada to obično sjeda?

hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## tanja1230

Nije još ni meni. Ide pred kraj mjeseca.

----------


## Ana :-)

Evo i mene, trenutno smo i mi u fazi sakupljanja papira za ostanak kod kuće nakon godine dana.
Mene muči to što mi je soc.radnica rekla da su prenatrpani i da se čeka za rješenje 4-6mj i u to vrijeme ja neću dobivati novce a niti kasnije zaostatke :? 

Da li se stvarno tako puno čeka ili nas netko vuče za nos :?

----------


## šnapi

nakon sto odete na komisiju ceka se 2-3 tjedna.ne znam koliko ces poziv za komisiju cekat.

----------


## šnapi

ooops vidim da si iz pule. pojma nemam kak je tamo.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tanja1230

Ja sam čekala nekih mjesec i pol. Oni čekaju da se skupi više zahtjeva da bi pozvali komisiju.

----------


## Teica

Bok, cure i dečki!  :Smile:  

Mi sutra idemo na Komisiju u vezi produljenja porodiljnog dopusta.

Naš zahtjev se bazira na preporuci gastroenterologa - alergija na kravlje mlijeko.

Inače, mislim da je i sitnije građe za svoju dob oko 8,5 kg, 76 cm.

Jel ima netko da je na toj osnovi dobio produžetak? Ha?

Imam tremu  :Embarassed:  .Kaj će nas pitati? Kaj će gledati? Na izgled se ništa ne vidi- kad je jela mliječno, dobijala je osip,jake grčeve- ali sad izgleda...pa ko beba!!!

Ima netkoooo?

----------


## tanja1230

Mi kad smo bili na komisiji, svi su bili izuzetno ljubazni. Ja sam se isto bojala da će tražiti bilo koji razlog da nam ne odobre, ali baš naprotiv, tražili su svaki razlog da nam odobre i opravdaju dopust. To je razgvor sa psihologom, soc. radnikom, liječnikom i još nekim, sad se više ne mogu sjetiti... možda se netko drugi sjeti.
Ništa se ne brini. Ja mogu reći samo sve najljepše o toj komisiji. 
Držim figice.  :Love:

----------


## šnapi

komisija ti je zapravo jedan pedijatrijski pregled, a zakljucke donose na temelju dokumentacije koju doneses. psiholog nas je pitao dal jede kruh, dal mase pa-pa i takve nebuloze. doktorica ga pogledala ko na obicnom pregledu, a socijalna radnica samo promatrala i zapisivala. sretno  :Smile:

----------


## tanja1230

Teica, javi nam kako je bilo.

----------


## leonisa

> Inače, mislim da je i sitnije građe za svoju dob oko 8,5 kg, 76 cm.


niste, takvi smo i mi bili  :Grin:  

inace, puno srece na komisiji!!

----------


## leonisa

> Ako vam dijete ima nekih problema pa dobijate onaj doplatak/invalidninu od 831kn, dobit će te i retrogradno.


to je extra?
jer dj. doplatak upravo toliko iznosi i ne dobiva se retrogradno vec od dana podnosenja zahtjeva.

Lara01 jeste dobili?

----------


## Teica

Bok!  :Smile:  

Čini mi se da će ovo morati biti brzinsko javljanje jer Terrica baš ne tolerira da pišem dulje od minutu. Odmah dolazi, penje mi se na nogu, hoće gore - uglavnom ne da mi pisati.

Komisija je, po mom mišljenju i osjećanju, prošla dobro. 

Doktorica je rekla nešto u smislu: "Vi ćete morati testirati na što kako reagira. Svaku novu namirnicu uvodite isključivo jednu po jednu, i "testirate" tjedan dana, ne manje. I ponavljam Vam, ništa drugo novo tijekom tog tjedna."

Meni to zvuči kao da podržava mišljenje da (evo je uz nogu  :Smile:  ) ostane na tzv.pojačanoj njezi (čitaj: doma).

[/b]Tanja1230, Šnapi, Leonisa[b] - HVALA NA DOBRIM ŽELJAMA  :Love:

----------


## Teica

Pa htjela sam"boldati" imena...a ispalo je...

Što uradih krivo :? 

I još imam jedno pitanje (zaključit ćete- glupavo  :Embarassed:  , ali što ću  :Rolling Eyes:  ): koji dan se računa kao "dan podnošenja zahtjeva"? 

Dan kad smo 1. put došli u Centru za soc.rad i počeli sa svim tim?

Hvala!

----------


## šnapi

zahjev z adjecjim doplatkom mozes podnijeti tek kad ti dijete navrsi godinu i kad dobijes sve dokumente od komisije, odnosno kad ti oni odobre produzenje i svoj nalaz posalju tvojoj socijalnoj radnici. tada sa svim papirima ides u zavod za mirovinsko osiguranje i podneses zahtjev za djecjim doplatkom. jos ti trebaju neki papiri, osobna, kartica tekuceg i sl.

----------


## Dolisa

Kad je vas zahtjev poslan na protokol. Meni su rekli da odnesem cijeli plik papira "na protokol" u tu i tu sobu...

----------


## -tajana-

> Šta treba od papira za dječji doplatak?

----------


## anne

Pročitah sve postove na ovu temu pa ako mi je promaklo uputite me please na post.

Danas smo podigli nalaze od alergologa.
Prijašnji prick testovi su pokazali  blagu alergiju na kravlje mlijeko i pšenično brašno, Ige i RAST nula, ali mi je alergologica napisala mišljenje da se pridržavamo bezglutenske dijete i bez kravljeg mlijeka jer s godinu dana ponavljamo nalaze krvi i šmizla bi trebala ostati u bolnici na testovima opterečenja.

Znam da se sa dijagnozom celijakije  dobiva produženi porodiljni do polaska dijeteta u školu, al mene zanima da li na osnovu ovakvog mišljenja ja mogu tražiti produljenje barem dok ne napravimo sve potrebne pretrage jer uvođenjem dohrane malo malo pa otkrijemo nešto novo na kaj ju još treba testirati  :? 

Ne bih voljela da krene u vrtić "neispitana" pa da nedaj bože tete dožive šok kao ja kad mi se u roku petnaest minuta osipala, naotekla i počela gušiti   :Sad:

----------


## leonisa

> I još imam jedno pitanje (zaključit ćete- glupavo  , ali što ću  ): koji dan se računa kao "dan podnošenja zahtjeva"? 
> 
> Dan kad smo 1. put došli u Centru za soc.rad i počeli sa svim tim?
> 
> Hvala!


ako mislis na djecji doplatak dan kada si sve papire koji su potrebni (u zajinoj ako si iz zg ces dobiti popis, ja se na zalost vise ne sjecam) za ostvarenje prava na DD
rjesenje ces dobiti kasnije postom.

----------


## Teica

Cure i dečki, ako je koji tata, njegovatelji sl.tu isto  :Smile:  

Molim pomoć SAVJETOM!

Zvali smo Komisiju i rekli su da nam je odobreno produljenje porodiljnog, ali trebaju doći (ako sam dobro shvatila) 3 liječnika da to potpišu.
To, kako mi je ta gdja rekla, završava naš predmet,t, izdaje se Rješenje.

Kaj mi je problem?

To kako "premostiti" dane između- danas završava bolovanje koje mi je za njegu djeteta otvorila pedijatrica. Razgov.sam s njom i rekla je da ne može više (mjesec dana je maksimum, toliko je i dala).

Sad bi mi kao moja liječnica opće prakse trebala ODMAH dati nastavak bolovanja (znam da svi ovdje znate da ne smije biti prekida u radnom odnosu).

Na kojoj osnovi? Imate li s tim iskustva?

Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Adrijana66

hvala ti puno dinosaur... probat ću...

a kakav vi to dobivate dječji doplatak od 830kn  :?

----------


## dinosaur

Eh da , to dobivamo uz tih 2000 kn. Mislim da je to po nekom novijem članku u zakonu, imamo pravo na dječji doplatak zbog bolesti djeteta.
Nakon svih komisija i odobrenja produženja nosila sam taj papir (nalaz i mišljenje liječnika) u Zavod za mirovinsko u Žajinu i odobrili su nam taj doplatak.

----------


## Lavica80

Oprostite ako je off topic, ali: Koliko dugo mi može biti bolovanje bez komisije?

----------


## otocanka

> a kakav vi to dobivate dječji doplatak od 830kn  :?


Ukoliko dijete dobije kategorizaciju, roditelji imaju pravo na 831,00 kn DD-a.
Kategorizaciju ne dobiju svi koji idu na komisiju. Ovisi o vrsti bolesti ili oštećenju. Nama su rekli da zbog celijakije nema pravo na kategorizaciju, ali zbog zaostajanja u razvoju (dijagnoza LMR) ima. 
Čekam 12. mjesec da rješenje postane pravomoćno, pa ću onda u Žajinu.

----------


## Teica

*Leonisa*, hvala na odgovoru  :Smile:  

Jesi vidjela moje današnje pitanje?  :Embarassed:   Znaš možda odgovor? Savjet?

----------


## split

Molim da mi se javi netko sa iskustvom iz Splita.
Beba sada ima 5 mj i želim na vrijeme osigurat produljeni ukoliko je potrebno. Za sada sam dobila uputnicu za fizijatra.

----------


## Lavica80

> Oprostite ako je off topic, ali: Koliko dugo mi može biti bolovanje bez komisije?


Ne mislim produljivati porodiljni, nego bi ostala doma bar do kraja polugodišta jer radim u školi:

----------


## leonisa

*Teica*, na zalost ne znam.
ali bi mogla pitati svoju soc. radnicu koja ti vodi slucaj.

----------


## paws

Moj R ima dijagnozu distoni, idemo na vježbice i imamo preporuku od fizijatra i neuropedijatra za produljenje porodiljnog!
Negdje sam čitala da po novom uz ove nalaze moramo za komisiju priložiti i nalaze od otorinolaringologa i okuliste, da li je to istina?

----------


## leonisa

nasla sam papir na kojem pise sta treba za DD

- zahtjev za doplatak (NN)
- preslika osobne iskaznice
- rodni list za dijete- djecu
- nalaz i misljenje Prvostupanjskog tijela vjestacenja
- rjesenje CSS o postojanju ostecenja zdravlja djeteta
- preslika tekuceg ili stednog racuna

----------


## Minnie

> Oprostite ako je off topic, ali: Koliko dugo mi može biti bolovanje bez komisije?



Trajanje bolovanja do komisije

----------


## Lavica80

*Minnie* HVALA puno!

----------


## Adrijana66

a šta ako jedan roditelj studira i još radi? mm mora ujutro biti na faksu, po noći radi, a ja sam stalno zaposlena...
ali fora je da je on dao otkaz i to će se desiti za 2.mj.
jel u tom slučaju prekidaju produljenje porodiljnog ako se dobi?
ili može dobiti i ako je student?
jer je netko napisao da te potvrde o zaposlenju trebaju da se zna da nijedan roditelj nije raspoloživ da bi čuvao dijete, a ni onaj koji ide na faks ne može čuvati dijete?
a situacija je još gora jer ne može pasti godinu niti zamrznuti jer je iza njega Bolonski proces, samo može zauvijek napustiti faks...   :Sad:  

a imamo refluks 2.stupnja obostrano, u ponedjeljak ću zvati soc.radnicu...
ona ima 21.mjesec jer nisam znala da to mogu dobiti, do sada nam je bilo jako teško, čak su i bake uzimale bolovanja na sebe da je čuvaju, različite prijateljice, studentice i sl.
probali smo vrtić i koma... njima je briga da je drže sterilnom prenaporna...
a dadilju si ne možemo priuštiti...
ako ovo ne dobim ne znam šta ću...   :Sad:

----------


## malena beba

> Moj R ima dijagnozu distoni, idemo na vježbice i imamo preporuku od fizijatra i neuropedijatra za produljenje porodiljnog!
> Negdje sam čitala da po novom uz ove nalaze moramo za komisiju priložiti i nalaze od otorinolaringologa i okuliste, da li je to istina?


ovo ti je tocno, ja sam predala papire jucer i fali mi nalaz otorinolaringologa... nalaz okuliste je stariji od 6 mj ali je bitno da ga ima.

*split*mislim da sam negdje procitala da se postupak pokrece kad dijete ima oko 8 mj, za sada ti je ipak prerano. jeli idete na vjeze ili jos niste bili u fizijatra?

----------


## nikolicc

> paws prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Moj R ima dijagnozu distoni, idemo na vježbice i imamo preporuku od fizijatra i neuropedijatra za produljenje porodiljnog!
> Negdje sam čitala da po novom uz ove nalaze moramo za komisiju priložiti i nalaze od otorinolaringologa i okuliste, da li je to istina?
> 
> 
> ovo ti je tocno, ja sam predala papire jucer i fali mi nalaz otorinolaringologa... nalaz okuliste je stariji od 6 mj ali je bitno da ga ima.
> 
> *split*mislim da sam negdje procitala da se postupak pokrece kad dijete ima oko 8 mj, za sada ti je ipak prerano. jeli idete na vjeze ili jos niste bili u fizijatra?


kakav sad nalaz otorinca i okuliste :? 
ne kužim
mi smo predali papire prije skoro mjesec dana i čekamo poziv za komisiju
nitko nam nije ništa rekao :shock: 
neće nas valjda zezati zbog tih nalaza
imamo distony, hipertonija

----------


## malena beba

neznan, to ti je novi zakon, mislim od proslog mjeseca ili tako nesto... valjda ce gledati datum kad si predala pa te nece to pitati

----------


## leonisa

> a šta ako jedan roditelj studira i još radi? mm mora ujutro biti na faksu, po noći radi, a ja sam stalno zaposlena...
> ali fora je da je on dao otkaz i to će se desiti za 2.mj.
> jel u tom slučaju prekidaju produljenje porodiljnog ako se dobi?
> ili može dobiti i ako je student?
> jer je netko napisao da te potvrde o zaposlenju trebaju da se zna da nijedan roditelj nije raspoloživ da bi čuvao dijete, a ni onaj koji ide na faks ne može čuvati dijete?
> a situacija je još gora jer ne može pasti godinu niti zamrznuti jer je iza njega Bolonski proces, samo može zauvijek napustiti faks...


OBA roditelja moraju donjeti potvrdu da su zaposlena na puno radno vrijeme, za stalno.
ne radi se o raspolozivosti (roditelj je na faxu or something) vec bas mora biti ispunjen ovaj uvjet.

sto se faxa tice, mozda moze traziti pravo mirovanja uz zadrzavanje stud. prava (polaganja ispita).
jest da se to odnosi na majke, ali ako majka radi a on je na porodiljnom...neka ode u tajnistvo razgovarati i neka ponese svu med. dokumentaciju.

----------


## Minnie

Otac student nema pravo na rodiljni dopust, osim u nekom nedajbože slučaju.  :Sad:  

http://www.hzzo-net.hr/obvezno/rodiljne_naknade.htm




> Rodiljni dopust koji koristi otac djeteta
> 
> 
> Otac djeteta ima pravo na rodiljni dopust u sljedećim slučajevima:
> 
> 1. Nakon isteka obveznog rodiljnog dopusta zaposlene žene, majke koje obavlja samostalnu profesionalnu ili drugu djelatnost, te poljoprivrednice koja je po osnovi svog rada obvezno osigurana na mirovinsko i zdravstveno osiguranje, ako se roditelji djeteta tako suglase, djetetov otac može koristiti pravo na rodiljni dopust do godine, odnosno tri godine *pod uvjetom da je i on zaposlen, odnosno da obavlja samostalnu profesionalnu ili drugu djelatnost odnosno da je poljoprivrednik.*
> 
> 2. Ako nakon isteka obveznog rodiljnog dopusta zaposlene žene, otac djeteta koristi pravo na rodiljni dopust u trajanju od najmanje tri mjeseca, rodiljni dopust se produžuje za dva mjeseca.
> 
> 3. Ako majka umre, napusti dijete ili ako je zbog bolesti ili drugoga važnog razloga onemogućena brinuti se o djetetu, djetetov se otac može koristiti svim pravima koja su predviđena Zakonom o radu ili Zakonom o rodiljnom dopustu majki koje obavljaju samostalnu djelatnost i nezaposlenih majki, radi zaštite majčinstva i podizanja djeteta. U ovom slučaju nije propisan uvjet zaposlenja oca, odnosno obavljanja samostalne djelatnosti.

----------


## paws

> paws prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Moj R ima dijagnozu distoni, idemo na vježbice i imamo preporuku od fizijatra i neuropedijatra za produljenje porodiljnog!
> Negdje sam čitala da po novom uz ove nalaze moramo za komisiju priložiti i nalaze od otorinolaringologa i okuliste, da li je to istina?
> 
> 
> ovo ti je tocno, ja sam predala papire jucer i fali mi nalaz otorinolaringologa... nalaz okuliste je stariji od 6 mj ali je bitno da ga ima.


Jel zna netko kakav je sad postupak sa tim, gdje se mogu naručiti za te preglede i koliko se čeka, zanima me za Zg? :?

I da li se može predati zahtjev da čekamo komisiju pa da u toku čekanja obavimo ta dva pregleda?

----------


## Adrijana66

> sto se faxa tice, mozda moze traziti pravo mirovanja uz zadrzavanje stud. prava (polaganja ispita).
> jest da se to odnosi na majke, ali ako majka radi a on je na porodiljnom...neka ode u tajnistvo razgovarati i neka ponese svu med. dokumentaciju.


iza njega je bolonski proces, ne može mirovati nikako jer nemože druge godine slušati predmete. Znači sad ili nikad!

ja mislim da je to više nedorečeni zakon... ili rupa u zakonu, kako se od nekoga može očekivati da si uništi budućnost i ostavi faks ako mu je dijete bolesno?
osim toga još je gora situacija, ujutro u 8 na faks, raditi noćne, svaki dan spavati samo 4-5 sati.... to je muka živjeti, a tako je već godinu dana...

a ono drugo pitanje? on je zaposlen za stalno, ako ja dobim produžen porodiljni i on daje otkaz, i porodiljni se ukida  :???????

----------


## paws

> malena beba prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  paws prvotno napisa
> ...


Curke pliz pomoć ako koja zna nešto o ovom?  :Smile:

----------


## Adrijana66

Majka koja se nalazi na redovnom školovanju ima pravo na rodiljni dopust od dana rođenja djeteta do navršene godine dana starosti djeteta.
Za blizance, treće i svako sljedeće dijete majka na redovnom školovanju ima pravo na rodiljni dopust do treće godine života djeteta.

po ovome zakonu trebala bi imati pravo i na produljeni porodiljni u slučaju bolesti djeteta, e pa onda i otac pošto se tu radi o oba roditelja... jer je i zdrastveno i mirovinsko osiguran, a nije raspoloživ čuvati dijete...

----------


## Adrijana66

Pravo iz stavka 1. ovoga članka može ostvariti i jedan zaposleni roditelj pod uvjetom da drugi roditelj koji nije zaposlen nije u mogućnosti zbog svog psihofizičkog stanja pružiti pojačanu brigu i njegu djetetu. 

Iznimno, jedan zaposleni roditelj može ostvariti pravo iz stavka 1. ovoga članka za vrijeme dok je drugi roditelj koji nije zaposlen na odsluženju vojnoga roka ili služi u pričuvnom sastavu ili se nalazi u pritvoru ili na izdržavanju kazne zatvora duže od 30 dana, odnosno ta prava može ostvariti otac dok je majka na obveznom porodnom dopustu. 
__________________________________________________  ___________
Ništa ne piše za studente, znači pošaljem muža da opljačka kladionicu i to je to   :Laughing:

----------


## Minnie

> on je zaposlen za stalno, ako ja dobim produžen porodiljni i on daje otkaz, i porodiljni se ukida


Da, ukida se, vi ste dužni to sami prijaviti Centru.




> po ovome zakonu trebala bi imati pravo i na produljeni porodiljni u slučaju bolesti djeteta,


Nisu prava svih roditelja ista. Mi imamo diskriminaciju očeva, a nisu ni ista prava svih majki. Pravo na produženi rodiljni daje Zakon o radu, i on se tiče zaposlenih roditelja, ne i studenata.

----------


## Adrijana66

a ako se opet želi zaposliti za stalno, ali ima neki razmak, npr. tjedan - dva... ????

----------


## paws

Danas bila u CZSS uz sve standardne dokumente trebaju nalazi od okuliste i otorinolaringologa :/ .
Danas idemo kod pedice pa ću nju pitati gdje najbrže mogu obaviti ta dva pregleda pošto sam negdje čitala da se u Klaićevoj čeka 1,5mjesec za okulistu :shock:

----------


## paws

Bili i kod pedice, rekla nam je da okulistu obavimo na rebru, a otorinca ili u Klaićevoj ili na rebru.
Sutra ću zvati da vidim kakva je situacija sa terminima, pedica veli da se tamo ne naručuje nego se dođe i čeka se na red, baš čemo vidjeti.
Uf, uopče nam ovo nije trebalo, R vuči još do dva doktora, koma, ali što sad šta je tu je!  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

> a ako se opet želi zaposliti za stalno, ali ima neki razmak, npr. tjedan - dva... ????


prekida se.
bolje je onda podnjeti zahtjev nakon zaposlenja.

----------


## Adrijana66

i ako pritom dignem debeli kredit da plaćam dadilju   :Sad:   :Sad:  

a ako tražim pola radnog vremena onda drugi roditelj isto mora biti zaposlen ili ne?

----------


## leonisa

gle, da bi ostvarila pravo na dopust radi njege djeteta s posebnim potrebama, oba roditelja moraju biti zaposlena na puno radno vrijeme jer pravo na dopust (poznato kao produzeni porodiljni) je reguliran zakonom o radu.
logikom se ide ako jedan od roditelja nije zaposlen, nema potrebe da drugi uzima dopust kad se ovaj prvi moze brinuti za dijete.

----------


## otocanka

> a ako tražim pola radnog vremena onda drugi roditelj isto mora biti zaposlen ili ne?


Oba roditelja moraju biti zaposleni na puno radno vrijeme.

----------


## split

Tek idemo u fizijatra. Čeka se na upis više od mjesec dana. Tamo ću se raspitat. Buni me šta mi se ovdje spominje HZZO i CZSR, a gospođa kaja koristi ovaj porodiljni mi nije spominjala nikakav CZSR.

----------


## leonisa

ako zelis ostvariti pravo na dopust radi njege djeteta MORAS podnjeti zahtjev CSS.
prvostupanjsko tijelo donosi odluku na temelju vjestacenja.
CSS donosi rjesenje.

----------


## leonisa

> Adrijana66 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a ako tražim pola radnog vremena onda drugi roditelj isto mora biti zaposlen ili ne?
> 
> 
> Oba roditelja moraju biti zaposleni na puno radno vrijeme.


cl.58
Nakon isteka godine dana zivota djeteta, jedan od roditelja ima pravo raditi polovicu punog radnog vremena do tri godine zivota djeteta, ako je djetetu, prema nalazu mjerodavne zdravstvene ustanove, potrebna pojacana briga i njega.

----------


## otocanka

> otocanka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Adrijana66 prvotno napisa
> ...


Ja dobila do 7. godine (prije mjesec dana). Jel ovo nešto novo?

----------


## leonisa

ne ima se do 7.
s 3 se ponovo ide na vjestacenje.
neki i ranije.

----------


## Adrijana66

hm...
mislila sam ako ja koja radim puno radno vrijeme tražim samo pola radnog vremena radi bolesti djeteta, dal i u tom slučaju drugi roditelj mora biti zaposlen?

a ako se rastavim?   :Laughing:   mislim, pokušavam pronaći životnu egzistenciju kako god glupo zvučalo

meni je osobno ovo prebolna odluka jer sam nedavno diplomirala i jako sam ambiciozna i imam super novi posao... a sad da budem doma... i živim na socijalu... čemu uopće trud...
a sve za dijete, nikad si nebi oprostila da joj ugrozim zdravlje poslavši je u vrtić...

a nemam nikoga tu, nikoga, ni jednu jedinu rodbinu, prijateljice sve rade...
grozno, ovo nikome ne želim... već tjednima ne spavam...

----------


## otocanka

> hm... mislila sam ako ja koja radim puno radno vrijeme tražim samo pola radnog vremena radi bolesti djeteta, dal i u tom slučaju drugi roditelj mora biti zaposlen?


Da, i drugi roditelj mora biti zaposlen. Oba roditelja moraju biti zaposlena (na puno radno vrijeme) kako bi jedan od roditelja imao pravo zatražiti da radi pola radnog vremena.

----------


## Adrijana66

koliko otprilike traje taj postupak?
ako stupi na snagu prije datuma kad je mm dao otkaz, onda moze on na porodiljni?

----------


## leonisa

kako kad mjesec-dva....
ali jel on zaposlen na neodredjeno vrijeme?

----------


## leonisa

ma sta ja pricam, nema sanse za mjesec dana...

----------


## otocanka

> ma sta ja pricam, nema sanse za mjesec dana...


  :Grin:  

-  liječničku dokumentaciju sam skupljala 3 mjeseca (nismo išli kod privatnih liječnika nego u bolnice) 
-  papire predala početkom 7. mjeseca
-  odluku su donijeli početkom 10. mjeseca 
-  žig pravovaljanosti ću dobiti početkom 12. mjeseca 
Ovo zadnje je njihov prijedlog (a meni to odgovara) jer nakon isteka porodiljnog koristim godišnji   :Wink:  




> ako stupi na snagu prije datuma kad je mm dao otkaz, onda moze on na porodiljni?


Tvrtka u kojoj radi osoba koja koristi pravo na rad pola radnog vremena dužna je svaki mjesec dostaviti iznos plaće u CZSS.  Jasno  je šta se događa ako ta osoba da/dobije otkaz. 

A vjerujem da su neki način kontrole smislili i za produljenje porodiljnog (inače bi se lako moglo muljati    :Wink:  ).

----------


## Adrijana66

radi za stalno, jedino da se s šefom dogovori da mu produlji?

----------


## leonisa

cekaj....ako radi za stalno kako mu onda istice ugovor za 2mj?
znaci da nije primljen na neodredjeno vec na odredjen vremenski rok....

----------


## Adrijana66

ma otkaz je dao... htio je naći novi posao a nismo znali da će biti problemi s vrtićem

mislila sam i odgoda otkaza, da se dogovori da mu da otkaz kad se vrati s porodiljnog...

----------


## paws

Uspjeli smo dobiti relativno uskoro termine, u petak idemo u Klaićevu kod otorinca, a 20.11. na Rebro kod okuliste.  :Smile:

----------


## mg1975

Paws, jesu ti rekli u CZSS da predaš dokumentaciju bez obzira što nemaš sve nalaze? 

Ja sam to napravila jer otorinca smo rješili, a okulistu čekamo. Moja soc. radnica mi je rekla da predam zahtjev bez nalaza okuliste kako bi ulovili red za komisiju (nalaz okuliste moram donjeti direktno na komisiju).

Provjeri kako ti nebi bilo premalo vremena!!!!!

----------


## paws

> Paws, jesu ti rekli u CZSS da predaš dokumentaciju bez obzira što nemaš sve nalaze? 
> 
> Ja sam to napravila jer otorinca smo rješili, a okulistu čekamo. Moja soc. radnica mi je rekla da predam zahtjev bez nalaza okuliste kako bi ulovili red za komisiju (nalaz okuliste moram donjeti direktno na komisiju).
> 
> Provjeri kako ti nebi bilo premalo vremena!!!!!


Kojem CZSS pripadaš?
Meni je u mom CZSS-u frajer rekao da on nije siguran da li bi mu vratili predmet  da preda bez svih nalaza i uvjeravao  me kako ću sve stići i nikako se nije dao nagovoriti da barem probamo pa ako uspije super ako ne  onda čemo čekati nalaze.
Gdje ste vi obavili otorinca i kako je izgledao pregled?

----------


## mg1975

Paws, mi spadamo pod CZSS Novi Zagreb. Ja sam na zahtjevu naznačila gdje smo i kada naručeni za okulistu.

Otorinca smo obavili u Klaićevoj. Bili smo kod dr. Babić koja radi srijedom i četvrtkom od 14 do 16, što je super jer nema gužve kao kad ideš na preglede ujutro (došli smo oko 13:45 i bili smo gotovi u 15:00, jer su imali sastanak do 14:30). Ha šta reći za pregled....dr. joj je pogledala uši, grlo i nos dok sam joj ja morala držati glavu jednom rukom, drugom rukom ruke, a njezine noge su bile meni među nogama. Sve u svemu Lucija je opalila takvu dreku da ju se čulo na drugi kraj bolnice.  :Saint:  Naravno da je sve uredu.

Još uvijek mi nije jasno zašto su u pravilniku uveli te preglede  :?  .....mislim da nešto nije uredu već bi nas pedica poslala na pregled.

----------


## Adrijana66

e sad i meni nije jasno, dobila sam od soc.radnice papir o dokumentaciji koju moram prikupiti, a za med.dokumentaciju za djecu od 0 do navršene 3 godine života:

NALAZE NEUROPEDIJATRA, FIZIJATRA, OTORINOLARINGOLOGA I OKULISTE.

Mislim, ovo je totalno nepotrebno i mučenje djeteta. A o bolesti koju ima NIŠTA????????????????????
šta je sad ovo, neka greška?
šta je s dokumentacijom od bolesti od koje boluje??????????

a za djecu od 3-7 i 7-21 piše da treba medicinsku dokumentaciju o primarnoj bolesti

----------


## paws

> Paws, mi spadamo pod CZSS Novi Zagreb. Ja sam na zahtjevu naznačila gdje smo i kada naručeni za okulistu.
> 
> Otorinca smo obavili u Klaićevoj. Bili smo kod dr. Babić koja radi srijedom i četvrtkom od 14 do 16, što je super jer nema gužve kao kad ideš na preglede ujutro (došli smo oko 13:45 i bili smo gotovi u 15:00, jer su imali sastanak do 14:30). Ha šta reći za pregled....dr. joj je pogledala uši, grlo i nos dok sam joj ja morala držati glavu jednom rukom, drugom rukom ruke, a njezine noge su bile meni među nogama. Sve u svemu Lucija je opalila takvu dreku da ju se čulo na drugi kraj bolnice.  Naravno da je sve uredu.
> 
> Još uvijek mi nije jasno zašto su u pravilniku uveli te preglede  :?  .....mislim da nešto nije uredu već bi nas pedica poslala na pregled.


Imaš pp. :D

----------


## malena beba

> e sad i meni nije jasno, dobila sam od soc.radnice papir o dokumentaciji koju moram prikupiti, a za med.dokumentaciju za djecu od 0 do navršene 3 godine života:
> 
> NALAZE NEUROPEDIJATRA, FIZIJATRA, OTORINOLARINGOLOGA I OKULISTE.
> 
> Mislim, ovo je totalno nepotrebno i mučenje djeteta. A o bolesti koju ima NIŠTA????????????????????
> šta je sad ovo, neka greška?
> šta je s dokumentacijom od bolesti od koje boluje??????????
> 
> a za djecu od 3-7 i 7-21 piše da treba medicinsku dokumentaciju o primarnoj bolesti



meni su rekli da moram priloziti SVU njegovu medicinsku dokumentaciju (tako su se medju tome nasli par nalaza od ultrazvuka mozga, eeg-a, fizijatra, ulz. kukova...)

nikome nije jasno zasto treba otorinolaringolog....

----------


## paws

> Adrijana66 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> e sad i meni nije jasno, dobila sam od soc.radnice papir o dokumentaciji koju moram prikupiti, a za med.dokumentaciju za djecu od 0 do navršene 3 godine života:
> 
> NALAZE NEUROPEDIJATRA, FIZIJATRA, OTORINOLARINGOLOGA I OKULISTE.
> 
> Mislim, ovo je totalno nepotrebno i mučenje djeteta. A o bolesti koju ima NIŠTA????????????????????
> šta je sad ovo, neka greška?
> ...


Da, nikome nije jasno zašto otorinac+okulista.
Mislim da smo i ovako previše po doktorima i sad još kod ta dva doktora.  :Mad:

----------


## Adrijana66

moja pedica je poludjela kad je to vidjela...
kao šta ima zdravo djete ići na te preglede, da su to zakomplicirali da roditelji odustanu, da se bezveze rade gužve za bolesnu djecu a zdrava nek idu na preglede i da će privatnici jako dobro zaraditi...

----------


## leonisa

pa pedijatar koji ispunjava zahtjev upisuje dijagnozu, povijest bolesti i preporuke, a ti prilazes svu relevantnu med. dokumentaciju.

----------


## Adrijana66

po novome kao pedijatar više nema veze s tim, moram specijalisti za bolest koju ona ima, pedijatrica mi samo da uputnice

----------


## leonisa

oces reci da ped. ne ispunjava zahtjev?
i prije se islo sprcijalisti koji je preporucio dopust ali je zahtjev, jedan formular, ispunjavao pedijatar.

----------


## Adrijana66

da pedijatrica nam je rekla da ona vise nista ne popunjava da je to bilo prije tako ali više ne...

u vezi ovih pregleda zvala sam par bolnica da me naruce i neki mogu biti tek slijedeće godine  :shock: 
cak i ako zelim privatno napraviti trebam cekati 2 tjedna i potrositi oko 2000kn  :shock: 

šta su uopće htjeli reći s tim dodatnim pregledima?

----------


## Adrijana66

ja moram napraviti ultrazvuk mozga i eeg?

----------


## Adrijana66

evo prepisujem kakav zahtjev sam dobila (po novome):


1. zahtjev stranke (podnosi osoba koja mora koristiti pravo)
2. domovnica - za dijete
3. rodni list - za dijete
4. Prijava prebivališta - za roditelje

5. medicinska dokumentacija: za djecu od 0 do navršene 3.godine života - nalaze neuropedijatra, fizijatra, otorinolaringologa i okuliste

za djecu od navršene 3 godine života do navršene 7 godine života - med. dokumentaciju o primarnoj bolesti, nalaze logopeda i psihologa

za djecu i mladež od navršene 7.g. života do navršene 21.godine života - med.dokumentacija o primarnoj bolesti, nalaze oftalmologa, otorinolaringologa, psihologa i defektologa odgovarajućeg usmjerenja

6. uvjerenje poslodavaca o radnom odnosu za oba roditelja (ako su roditelji razvedeni, sudsku presudu o razvodu)

----------


## paws

Danas bili u Klaićevoj, obavili otorinca.
Došli u 14 i čekali do 16.30, koma, nadam se da nije ništa pokupio.
Sutra  idem u CSZZ i nadam se da će mi uzeti papire bez okulističkog nalaza da čekam red na komisiju, pošto kod okuliste imamo zakazan termin tek 20.11.

----------


## malena beba

> moja pedica je poludjela kad je to vidjela...
> kao šta ima zdravo djete ići na te preglede, da su to zakomplicirali da roditelji odustanu, da se bezveze rade gužve za bolesnu djecu a zdrava nek idu na preglede i da će privatnici jako dobro zaraditi...


da, i moja. jedva mi je dala uputnicu, kao nezna sta da napise na nju jer je dijete zdravo... i da, vise ne triba nikakvi dokument ili preporuka ili sta je vec prije bilo od pedijatra. sva sreca, mi ove druge nalaze vec imamo (isto obavljeni privatno   :Evil or Very Mad:   jer se u bolnici ceka mjesecima)
mi sutra idemo otorinolaringologu na krizine... nadam se da necemo puno cekati...

----------


## Adrijana66

meni to sve izgleda kao da rade znanstvena istraživanja na našoj djeci... za statistike, i dal određene bolesti možda imaju povezanost s drugim organima il šta već...

meni ni dr specijalisti ne kuže šta trebam, dal trebam od neuropedijatra nešto općenito ili i ultrazvuk mozga i eeg?

mislim... ona ima deformaciju na mokraćnim putevima i istraumatizirana je od doktori (to su za sada svi doktori koje smo ikada posjetili potvrdili, neki su komentirali da prvi puta u životu vide takvu reakciju, ona vrišti, mlati s rukama, nogama, tuče doktore, sva je plava, bori se ko...)
i sad još 4 nove pretrage  :/   :Sad:   :Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  

što žele s tim dodatnim pretragama postići?

i zašto pedijatri ne vele roditeljima za to pravo (rijetki su koji vele), mene je moja praktički odgovarala od toga već prvog dana dok sam saznala za tu mogućnost?  :? 

sve mi je to skupa jako čudno

----------


## malena beba

da nema interneta i rode  nebi imali pojma da imamo uopce neka prava...

ma pedijatri su ti  :/   moja dan-danas tvrdi da j. nije trebao neuropedijatar, vjezbe... itd.  :?    i ljuti se sto smo joj poremetili kalendar cjepljenja jer smo cekali da nam neuropedijatar odobri cjepljenje. 
za eeg i ulz mozga ti neznan. nas je neuropedijatar slao na to. imali smo svaki mjesec ultrazvuk mozga dok fontanela nije zarasla i dva puta smo bili na eeg-u. odes najprije neuropedijatru pa vidi. a odakle si? (mislim na adrijanu66)

----------


## mg1975

> ja moram napraviti ultrazvuk mozga i eeg?



Mi smo UZV obavili privatno u Poliklinici Polovina, ne čeka se dugo. EEG na Goljaku uz čekanje od cca 2 mj..

----------


## Adrijana66

> za eeg i ulz mozga ti neznan. nas je neuropedijatar slao na to. imali smo svaki mjesec ultrazvuk mozga dok fontanela nije zarasla i dva puta smo bili na eeg-u. odes najprije neuropedijatru pa vidi. a odakle si? (mislim na adrijanu66)


iz Zagreba, a kako izgledaju ti pregledi? šta im rade?
od neuropedijatra, i okuliste, i otorinca? majke su uz djecu il ne?

----------


## leonisa

EEG ste cekali 2 mj na goljaku??
nice.
mi smo u 5mj. dobili termin za 10.
kad sam u 9 zvala da pitam sta ce biti ako ne uspije tada snimiti, receno mi je da je sljedeci termin na proljece.

ne morate odmah ici u prvivatne klinike, imate i klaicevu i vinogradsku.
UZV u privatnoj poliklinici (s pregledom neuropedijatra) kosta 800kn. EEG isto. treba ti 2 000kn za preglede.

----------


## Adrijana66

al dok malo pogledaš jedan mjesec duljeg čekanja trebam platiti dadilju 3000kn, pa mi se i tih 2000kn na preglede isplati, neuropedijatar u klinici Sabol košta 450kn

----------


## leonisa

da ali ti je uzv takodjer 400 a eeg mislim da su mi rekli duplo vise. tak da ti sve zajedno ispadne puuuno. 
htjela sam ti reci da nazoves klaicevu i vinogradsku da mozda imaju slobodnih termina.
iako uzv mozga djeteta starijeg od godine dana...zbunj...jer mi smo ga obavili sa 7mj. i kontrola sa 12 i vec je fontanela bila zatvorena i nije se puno toga vidjelo. zato kasnije ide EEG, tako su nam barem rekli.

----------


## mg1975

Adrijana66, sorry malo sam kasno skužila šta si ti zapravo pitala.   :Ups:  
UZV mozga i EEG moraš obaviti ako ti to zahtjeva dijagnoza. Najbolje ti je prvo otići do neuropedijatra pa će ti on reći koje pretrage još treba naparaviti.

Leonisa, znam da su privatno pregledi skupi, ali ponekad nemaš izbora. Mi smo obavili uzv, fizijatra privatno i privatno idemo na vježbe jer su svi termini u bolnicama bili tek za mjesec-dva dana (toliko o hrv. zdravstvenom sustavu). Kako svi preporučuju da se treba početi vježbati što prije mi nismo dvojili oko novaca. Znam da će neki reći kako nemaju novaca, ali mi se uvijek nekako snađemo....sve za Luciju ima prioritet.

----------


## Mima

Meni je ovo totalno suludo. Zašto bi dijete koje ima neki drugi zdravstveni problem trebalo ići neuropedijatru?!? Daj Adrijana nazovi neku centralu CZSS i pitaj.

----------


## Adrijana66

> Meni je ovo totalno suludo. Zašto bi dijete koje ima neki drugi zdravstveni problem trebalo ići neuropedijatru?!? Daj Adrijana nazovi neku centralu CZSS i pitaj.


to ti je novi zakon, a zašto?  :shock:  katastrofa
al nazvat ću da pitam šta sve spada pod nalaze neuropedijatra, 
a kako je situacija s fizijatrima? isto gužve? i koje to bolnice zovem?

----------


## leonisa

goljak (iako nema termina do sljedece godine), klaiceva i vinogradska.

----------


## Mima

Ma daj molim te, sad bi ti trebala obavljati sa djetetom skupe specijalističke preglede i pretrage, a zašto?!? Kakva je to glupost!

Pa nije taj dopust samo za njegu djece sa neuromotoričkim smetnjama valjda, nego za svu djecu koja trebaju pojačanu njegu! 

Meni ovo zvuči nevjerojatno i mislim da se treba dobro raspitati.

----------


## mg1975

> iz Zagreba, a kako izgledaju ti pregledi? šta im rade?
> od neuropedijatra, i okuliste, i otorinca? majke su uz djecu il ne?


Pregled neuropedijatra ti je bezbolan, pogleda se kako se beba drži, da li se posjeda, puže, odiže li se od podloge i sl. ovisno o starosti djeteta. Orl pregled je neugodan pa se upravilu bebe rasplaču. Naravno tokom oba pregleda roditelji su prisutni.
Okulistu nismo još obavili jer smo naručeni za 27.11..

----------


## Adrijana66

> evo prepisujem kakav zahtjev sam dobila (po novome):
> 
> 
> 1. zahtjev stranke (podnosi osoba koja mora koristiti pravo)
> 2. domovnica - za dijete
> 3. rodni list - za dijete
> 4. Prijava prebivališta - za roditelje
> 
> 5. medicinska dokumentacija: za djecu od 0 do navršene 3.godine života - nalaze neuropedijatra, fizijatra, otorinolaringologa i okuliste
> ...


Mima, ovo mi je dala soc.radnica, rekla da moram to skupiti makar nema veze s našom bolesti, da bez tih nalaza ne mogu na komisiju i da je to prepisala iz novoga zakona...

ne znam šta im to znači, možda u medicinske svrhe, istraživanje pojedinih bolesti...
možda da roditelji odustanu...
možda da pedijatri ne pričaju okolo jer ima se svaka uputnica kida od plaće...
al to su obična nagađanja koja okolo pokupim... stvarno ne znam šta se krije iza toga...

----------


## Adrijana66

a neuropedijatar postoji i u vinogradskoj?

----------


## mg1975

> Ma daj molim te, sad bi ti trebala obavljati sa djetetom skupe specijalističke preglede i pretrage, a zašto?!? Kakva je to glupost!
> 
> Pa nije taj dopust samo za njegu djece sa neuromotoričkim smetnjama valjda, nego za svu djecu koja trebaju pojačanu njegu! 
> 
> Meni ovo zvuči nevjerojatno i mislim da se treba dobro raspitati.


Mima, evo linka na moj post o izmjeni pravilnika o vještačenju http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=51024
i vidjet ćeš sama da neke izmjene nemaju smisla.

----------


## Adrijana66

a PROPUST u zakonu je da ne piše za djecu od 0 do 3 da moraju dati dokumentaciju o primarnoj bolesti  :/ 
po tome ja dolazim s 4 nalaza koja su uredna, a to što boluje ostavim doma    :Mad:  
kad sam pitala soc.radnicu rekla je greška u zakonu  8) 

baš me zanima tko je pisao taj zakon, i nadam se da se ta greška prihvaća na komisiji, jer ZAKONI SU ZAKONI

----------


## mg1975

> iako uzv mozga djeteta starijeg od godine dana...zbunj...jer mi smo ga obavili sa 7mj. i kontrola sa 12 i vec je fontanela bila zatvorena i nije se puno toga vidjelo. zato kasnije ide EEG, 
> tako su nam barem rekli.


UZV mozga pokazuje da li ima oštećenja na stanicama mozga, EEG pokazuje da li stanice mozga normalno funkcioniraju. Na EEGu se vidi da li su stanice koje su bile oštećene zamjenjene novima, te da li obavljaju svoju funkciju.

Djeci starijoj od godinu dana, čija je fontanela zatvorena radi se CT mozga (ako je baš nužan takav pregled mozga).

----------


## otocanka

> a neuropedijatar postoji i u vinogradskoj?


Postoji, ali ja nisam uspjela doći do njega/nje. 
Zvala sam par dana i odustala.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## leonisa

da, sori krivo sam napisala, sa EEG se gledaju druge stvari nego sa UZV, zbog toga cesto ide jedno s drugim.
mislila sam na CT.
Adrijani sam zeljela time reci jer njeno dijete je starije od godinu dana da UZV mozga vise nije "izvediv".

----------


## Mima

Ja sam duboko uvjerena da socijalni radnici krivo tumače ove promjene, i kontaktirala bih na vašem mjestu nekoga u njihovoj centrali, ili nekoga u Ministarstvu za pojašnjenje.

----------


## Adrijana66

> da, sori krivo sam napisala, sa EEG se gledaju druge stvari nego sa UZV, zbog toga cesto ide jedno s drugim.
> mislila sam na CT.
> Adrijani sam zeljela time reci jer njeno dijete je starije od godinu dana da UZV mozga vise nije "izvediv".


super! nećemo to ni raditi, običan pregled i gotovo, thanx!

a šta ako to nije greška u zakonu, ako je to način selekcije da će porodiljni dobivat samo roditelji čija djeca imaju problema u ta 4 područja  :shock:  jel to moguće?

jel itko bio na komisiji po tim novim pravilima s nekim 5 nalazom drugog specijaliste?

valjda je greška, nas su praktički izbacili iz vrtića jer ne mogu pojačanu njegu voditi o jednom djetetu pokraj njih 20

----------


## Mima

Ja sad čitam taj Pravilnik i u njemu piše:

"Članak 1.

Ovim se Pravilnikom propisuju uvjeti i postupak za stjecanje prava roditelja djeteta s težim smetnjama u razvoju *(djeteta s težim tjelesnim ili mentalnim oštećenjima ili težom psihičkom bolesti)* na dopust za njegu djeteta i prava na rad s polovicom punog radnog vremena, te način i obračun isplate naknade plaće za korištenje tih prava."


Da li je onda moguće da se ovaj Pravilnik zaista odnosi samo na djecu sa tjelesnim/mentalnim oštećenjima? Zapravo - što znači tjelesno oštećenje, samo motoričko ili je i refluks ili koja druga kronična bolest isto tjelesno oštećenje? 

Mislim, pogledajte ovo:

Članak 2.

1. Težim smetnjama u razvoju iz članka 1. ovoga Pravilnika smatraju se teža tjelesna ili mentalna oštećenja ili teže psihičke bolesti zbog kojih dijete ne može samostalno izvoditi aktivnosti primjerene njegovoj kronološkoj dobi, već je ovisno o pomoći druge osobe kod:

– oblačenja i svlačenja,

– obavljanja osnovnih životnih potreba (hranjenje, kontrola mokrenja i stolice),

– pokretanja tijela jer to nije moguće ni uz pomoć ortopedskih pomagala,

– hranjenja putem sonde ili gastrosome,

– samostalnog korištenja lijekova o kojima ovisi održavanje života,

– samostalnog korištenja specijalne dijete koju, s obzirom na dob i na pokretljivost, moraju pripremati i davati roditelji,

– obavljanja svakodnevnih životnih aktivnosti, zbog promjene osobnosti u ponašanju i u reakcijama s progresivnim oštećenjem u intelektualnom, emocionalnom i socijalnom funkcioniranju.



Ja mislim Adrijana da je prvo pitanje pod koji pravilnik spada dijete koje NEMA motoričke ili mentalne probleme nego kroničnu bolest kao što je refluks i koje radi TOGA ne može u vrtić.

----------


## Adrijana66

mi samostalno koristimo lijekove o kojima ovisi održavanje života

svaki dan pije antibiotik, bez njega bi dobila upalu bubrega i dalje sepsu i dalje katastrofa...

----------


## mg1975

> a PROPUST u zakonu je da ne piše za djecu od 0 do 3 da moraju dati dokumentaciju o primarnoj bolesti  :/ 
> po tome ja dolazim s 4 nalaza koja su uredna, a to što boluje ostavim doma    
> kad sam pitala soc.radnicu rekla je greška u zakonu  8) 
> 
> baš me zanima tko je pisao taj zakon, i nadam se da se ta greška prihvaća na komisiji, jer ZAKONI SU ZAKONI


Hi Adrijana66, evo mene opet sa odgovorom........

Članak 7. mijenja se i glasi:
»Osoba prije podnošenja zahtjeva ili služba (centar za socijalnu skrb ili služba nadležna za ostvarivanje prava na doplatak za djecu ili županijski odnosno gradski ured za rad, zdravstvo i socijalnu skrb) prije pokretanja postupka po službenoj dužnosti za ostvarivanje prava iz socijalne skrbi ili prava na doplatak za djecu ili prava na zdravstvenu zaštitu, dužni su pribaviti medicinsku i drugu dokumentaciju:
– za djecu do navršene 3. godine života potrebno je pribaviti nalaze neuropedijatra, fizijatra, otorinolaringologa i okuliste;
– za djecu od navršene 3. godine života do navršene 7. godine života potrebno je pribaviti medicinsku dokumentaciju o primarnoj bolesti, te nalaze logopeda i psihologa,
– za djecu i mladež od navršene 7. godine života do navršene 21. godine života potrebno je pribaviti medicinsku dokumentaciju o primarnoj bolesti, nalaze oftalmologa, otorinolaringologa, psihologa i defektologa odgovarajućeg usmjerenja,
– za odrasle osobe medicinsku dokumentaciju o primarnoj bolesti.«.


Kao što vidiš prije nabrajanja dokumentacije po pojedinim uzrastima navodi se medicinska i druga dokumentacija.....ok propust je kod uzrasta 0 do 3 godine, ali ti nitko ne može zabraniti da ti priložiš i med. dokumentaciju o primarnoj bolesti jer i to spada u med. dokumenataciju.

Ponekad se ti državni službenici slijepo drže onoga što je napisano, a ne znaju to ni pročitati (čitaj protumačiti/shvatiti).

Ti lijepo sve priloži uz zahtjev, ali obavezno u zahtjevu specificiraj svaki pojedini nalaz koji prilažeš tako da nemogu reći da nisi predala i dokumentaciju o primarnoj bolesti. Zahtjev napravi u 2 primjerka i zatraži u urudžbenom uredu CZSS-a da ti ovjere jedan primjerak koji onda zadrži za sebe.

 :Heart:  Sorry svima ja malo odužila, ali nije se lagano izboriti za neka svoja prava u ovoj socijalno osjetljivoj državi.

----------


## Adrijana66

do sada su djeca sa refluksom dobivala produljeni porodiljni, tj. spadala su tu...

mg, tako ću i napraviti!

----------


## mg1975

> Ja sad čitam taj Pravilnik i u njemu piše:
> 
> "Članak 1.
> 
> Ovim se Pravilnikom propisuju uvjeti i postupak za stjecanje prava roditelja djeteta s težim smetnjama u razvoju *(djeteta s težim tjelesnim ili mentalnim oštećenjima ili težom psihičkom bolesti)* na dopust za njegu djeteta i prava na rad s polovicom punog radnog vremena, te način i obračun isplate naknade plaće za korištenje tih prava."
> 
> 
> Da li je onda moguće da se ovaj Pravilnik zaista odnosi samo na djecu sa tjelesnim/mentalnim oštećenjima? Zapravo - što znači tjelesno oštećenje, samo motoričko ili je i refluks ili koja druga kronična bolest isto tjelesno oštećenje?


Mima, ovaj pravilnik koji ti spominješ donešen je na osnovu Zakona o radu. Adrijana66 ima pravo tražiti dopust za njegu djeteta prema Zakonu o socijalnoj skrbi. 

Pravilnik koji ja i Adrijana66 spominjemo je "PRAVILNIK O SASTAVU I NAČINU RADA TIJELA VJEŠTAČENJA U POSTUPKU OSTVARIVANJA PRAVA IZ SOCIJALNE SKRBI I DRUGIH PRAVA
PO POSEBNIM PROPISIMA" i njegove izmjene. Ovaj isti pravilnik se primjenjuje i na osobe koje traže dopust za njegu djeteta prema pravilniku koji ti spominješ.

Genijalno zar ne  :Mad:  .....tako ti je to sa zakonima i pravilnicima!

----------


## malena beba

> malena beba prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> za eeg i ulz mozga ti neznan. nas je neuropedijatar slao na to. imali smo svaki mjesec ultrazvuk mozga dok fontanela nije zarasla i dva puta smo bili na eeg-u. odes najprije neuropedijatru pa vidi. a odakle si? (mislim na adrijanu66)
> 
> 
> iz Zagreba, a kako izgledaju ti pregledi? šta im rade?
> od neuropedijatra, i okuliste, i otorinca? majke su uz djecu il ne?


neuropedijatar - nista strasno, gleda reflekse, socijalni kontakt, kako puze, dize se, posjeda se... slicno kao fizijatar. okulista - josip je bio kao beba od 6 mj, kapali mu neke kapi u oko i gledali ''dubinu'' oka. otorinac - bili danas, samo mu je usi pogledala. ja sam na svakom pregledu bila s njim.

----------


## malena beba

preskocila sam jednu stranu pa padam s marsa   :Embarassed:  
mima, neuropedijatar za zdravu djecu? isto kao i otorinolaringolog za zdravu djecu - po novom zakonu... gluposti, samo se stvaraju redovi koji stete bolesnoj djeci....

----------


## paws

Jučer smo obavili otorinca kod dr. Babić u Klaićevoj. 
Danas bila u CZZS, prihvatili mi papire bez nalaza okuliste. 
Soc. radnik mi je rekao da on sada treba napisati zaključak, to će on obaviti do kraja drugog tjedna :shock: , stvarno mi nije jasno šta mu treba toliko vremena za napisati par rečenica, onda on to šalje komisiji i za otprilike nakon toga 2tjedna se organizira komisija. 
Otprilike za 3 tjedna čemo valjda imati komisiju, nadam se da čemo stići sve obaviti u roku prije nego mi istekne porodiljni!  :Smile:

----------


## nikolicc

meni je u zaključku pisalo da su nas dužni pozvati na komisiju u roku 40 dana
ja sam papire predala 12.10. i još uvijek nisam dobila poziv :/

----------


## Adrijana66

to kapanje u oči kod okuliste? to smeta vidu il je to jedna kapljica i gotovo, sve se razbistri?
kako mi je teško da sve to moram raditi djetetu...   :Evil or Very Mad:  
osjećam se grozno, g r o z n o

----------


## paws

> meni je u zaključku pisalo da su nas dužni pozvati na komisiju u roku 40 dana
> ja sam papire predala 12.10. i još uvijek nisam dobila poziv :/


 :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
Ovo je stvarno predugo.
Uglavnom koliko sam ja uspjela pohvatati iskustva su da poziv za komisiju dolazi u roku 2 tjedna, zar ne? :/

----------


## željka!

Mi smo poziv na komisiju čekali više od 2 mjeseca.

----------


## Adrijana66

šta se tiče fizijatra, to može biti neki općeniti il baš mora biti dječji? postoji uopće dječji privatni fizijatar?

----------


## paws

> Mi smo poziv na komisiju čekali više od 2 mjeseca.


:shock: 
Jel to bilo u vrijeme godišnjih odmora u ljetu ili tokom godine?

----------


## željka!

> željka! prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mi smo poziv na komisiju čekali više od 2 mjeseca.
> 
> 
> :shock: 
> Jel to bilo u vrijeme godišnjih odmora u ljetu ili tokom godine?


Ljeto, ali mislim da u Splitu i inače nisu puno brži.

----------


## Adrijana66

meni ni jedan doktor ne zna šta ja zapravo trebam????? i šta se točno podrazumijeva pod te preglede? ni fizijatar, ni neuropedijatar jer ona je zdrava

šta su vam sve radili kod okulista i otorinca, što sve piše u nalazima?
ti specijalisti baš moraju biti dječji?

----------


## paws

> meni ni jedan doktor ne zna šta ja zapravo trebam????? i šta se točno podrazumijeva pod te preglede? ni fizijatar, ni neuropedijatar jer ona je zdrava
> 
> šta su vam sve radili kod okulista i otorinca, što sve piše u nalazima?
> ti specijalisti baš moraju biti dječji?


Mislim da moraju biti dječji, pošto sam ja zvala okuliste po domovima zdravlja i oni su rekli da oni ne mogu bebama raditi preglede.
Mi isto nemamo veze sa otorincem i on je R-u pogledao grlo, uho i nos i napisala je da je sve ok i to je to.
Ustvari mislim da od tih svih doktora koji nemaju veze sa vašom bolešću trebate samo kao neki sistematski pregled, znači svaki doktor pogleda isto kao što gleda bolesno dijete na prvom pregledu, znači opčenito i napiše da je sve ok!  :Smile:

----------


## Adrijana66

a postoji li *privatni dječji fizijatar*? ja to ne mogu naći, a na uputnicu gužve su katastrofa, tek iduće godine...

jednom nas je dr.Sabol uputio jednom fizijatru jer Gizel ima ganglion na ruci... al on nije bio isključivo dječji  :?  :?

----------


## Adrijana66

ja isto gluposti pišem, to je bio ortoped

----------


## paws

> meni je u zaključku pisalo da su nas dužni pozvati na komisiju u roku 40 dana
> ja sam papire predala 12.10. i još uvijek nisam dobila poziv :/


Jel vi idete na komisiju u Sisak ili u Zagreb?

----------


## Lutonjica

> a postoji li *privatni dječji fizijatar*? ja to ne mogu naći, a na uputnicu gužve su katastrofa, tek iduće godine...
> 
> jednom nas je dr.Sabol uputio jednom fizijatru jer Gizel ima ganglion na ruci... al on nije bio isključivo dječji  :?  :?


polovine su ti baš dječji fizijatri
privatni

----------


## Adrijana66

to su oni zloglasni   :Embarassed:  
a malo sam pretraživala po pretražniku, naručila sam se kod dr.Koko u Dubravi, oni čak imaju i preko uputnice termin sredinom 12.mj.

----------


## mg1975

> to su oni zloglasni   
> a malo sam pretraživala po pretražniku, naručila sam se kod dr.Koko u Dubravi, oni čak imaju i preko uputnice termin sredinom 12.mj.


Sin dr. Polovina je stvarno OK, za mamu su nam rekli da je malo stroža. Od svega srca ti mogu preporučiti da odeš kod sina dr. Polovina na pregled (ako ti nije teško izdvojiti novce za to), jer mi smo kod njih obavljali i preglede (fizijatar, uzv mozga) i još uvijek vježbamo.

----------


## mg1975

> nikolicc prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> meni je u zaključku pisalo da su nas dužni pozvati na komisiju u roku 40 dana
> ja sam papire predala 12.10. i još uvijek nisam dobila poziv :/
> 
> 
> Jel vi idete na komisiju u Sisak ili u Zagreb?


Hi Paws, evo mi smo danas dobili zaključak....brzina me ugodno iznenadila jer sam zahtjev predala 29.10., a zaključak je napisan 31.10.. 
Prema Pravilniku komisija je dužna......citiram 

Članak 14.

(1) Prvostupanjsko tijelo vještačenja mora dati nalaz i mišljenje najkasnije u roku 20 dana od dana primitka zaključka o provođenju vještačenja, odnosno u roku 40 dana ako su za davanje nalaza i mišljenja potrebni dodatni pregledi i ispitivanja.

Meni je inače tetica u CZSS koja je pisala zaključak napravila propust jer ga je naslovila na Luciju, a ne na mene.  :Evil or Very Mad:  Sad moram zvati komisiju da ih obavijestim kako trebaju poslati poziv na mene, a ne na Luciju.

----------


## paws

> paws prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  nikolicc prvotno napisa
> ...


Koja ažurnost! :shock: 
Meni je moj soc. radnik jučer rekao, da će zaključak biti gotov sljedeći petak! :shock:   :Mad:  
A, nisam mogla vjerovat(malo OT, ali kaj mogu!) kad mi je njegova kolegica stažistica uzimala podatke kad sam prvi puta došla, to je trajalo nekih 15-20min, on je cijelo vrijeme sjedio za stolom i buljio okolo naokolo, užas u tim državnim firmama se tako gubi vrijeme   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Adrijana66

> Sin dr. Polovina je stvarno OK, za mamu su nam rekli da je malo stroža. Od svega srca ti mogu preporučiti da odeš kod sina dr. Polovina na pregled (ako ti nije teško izdvojiti novce za to), jer mi smo kod njih obavljali i preglede (fizijatar, uzv mozga) i još uvijek vježbamo.


ma naravno, ali mi smo zdravi po tom pitanju, pa glupo da idem najboljem i najskupljem stručnjaku, to da ima kojih problema svakako, ali ovako... za potvrdu da je zdrava mislim da nije potrebno...

----------


## paws

> mg1975 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Sin dr. Polovina je stvarno OK, za mamu su nam rekli da je malo stroža. Od svega srca ti mogu preporučiti da odeš kod sina dr. Polovina na pregled (ako ti nije teško izdvojiti novce za to), jer mi smo kod njih obavljali i preglede (fizijatar, uzv mozga) i još uvijek vježbamo.
> 
> 
> ma naravno, ali mi smo zdravi po tom pitanju, pa glupo da idem najboljem i najskupljem stručnjaku, to da ima kojih problema svakako, ali ovako... za potvrdu da je zdrava mislim da nije potrebno...


Jesi probala za UZV mozga zvati Rebro?  :Smile:

----------


## Adrijana66

nećemo na ultrazvuk, običan pregled i gotovo! a na Rebru se može prije doći na uputnicu ili?

----------


## nikolicc

> nikolicc prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> meni je u zaključku pisalo da su nas dužni pozvati na komisiju u roku 40 dana
> ja sam papire predala 12.10. i još uvijek nisam dobila poziv :/
> 
> 
> Jel vi idete na komisiju u Sisak ili u Zagreb?


sory, tek sad vidim
idemo na komisiju tu u Sisku i koliko vidim ili će čekati tih 40 dana ili uopće nećemo ni biti pozvani u tom roku  :Mad:  
uglavnom, kad sam predavala papire, pitala sam koliko se otprilike čeka, na što su mi odgovorili da kad se skupi dovoljan broj djece, tek tada pozivaju komisiju :? 
s obzirom na to koliko su ovdašnji roditelji upoznati sa mogućnošću produženja porodiljnog dopusta za dijete sa posebnim potrebama, izgleda da ću se načekati poziva  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## paws

> nećemo na ultrazvuk, običan pregled i gotovo! a na Rebru se može prije doći na uputnicu ili?


Mi kada smo prvi uta išli na UZV došli smo na red za 10-14 dana ne sjećam se točno.
Sad ne znam da li se stvarno tako kratko čeka ili im je netko odustao pa su nas ubacili.
Uglavnom ja kada sam ih nazvala molila sam ih da nas prije prime i onda mi se žena smilovala i našla taj termin, pa probaj možda uspiješ, držim fige!  :Love:

----------


## Adrijana66

već sam pitala, rekli su da je ona zdrava i da toliko bolesne djece čeka na red da bi to bilo katastrofa da poguraju zdravo dijete!
A iskreno rečeno, i ja tako mislim!

----------


## paws

> već sam pitala, rekli su da je ona zdrava i da toliko bolesne djece čeka na red da bi to bilo katastrofa da poguraju zdravo dijete!
> A iskreno rečeno, i ja tako mislim!


A joj da, vidiš na to nisam mislila. :/

----------


## nikolicc

zove men jutros soc. radnica i kaže da prvi pregled kod psihijatra imamo 19.-tog, a ja :? 
i da će mi za dalje preglede javiti termin :shock: 
haloooo
ko je tu lud, mislim si
pitam je pa zar mi ne bi trebali na komisiju gdje su svi ti doktori, a ona da ne, da je tu kod nas tako
ma ljuta sam ko pas
čekam jeb.... 40 dana i mislim kako nisu skupili dovoljno djece pa eto moramo čekati kad ono oni naručuju kod svakog doca posebno
pa mogla me i prije naručiti, znala je da mi ističe porodiljni, ali ne.....  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## otocanka

> ko je tu lud, mislim si
> pitam je pa zar mi ne bi trebali na komisiju gdje su svi ti doktori, a ona da ne, da je tu kod nas tako


I kod nas je bilo tako   :Wink:  

S time da je "naš" psih. pročitao papire koje sam im fotokopirala (nismo ga ni vidjele). Kod ped. smo išle u dom zdravlja na pregled i razgovor, a kod soc. radnice u CZSS na razgovor.

----------


## malena beba

sad meni nije jasno zasto tako malo dijetemora ici psihijatru  :?

----------


## nikolicc

> sad meni nije jasno zasto tako malo dijetemora ici psihijatru  :?


zapravo psihologu
al to je valjda isto ili....
stvarno, šta dijete pitaju tamo, jel još piškiš po noći u krevetu, jel voliš mamu i tatu  :Laughing:

----------


## leonisa

psiholog.
npr. da igracku i promatra dijete. znaju oni sta rade i zasto rade.

na komisiji su nama bili psiholog, pedijatar i soc. radnica.

----------


## malena beba

ne vidim 7. stranu?

----------


## malena beba

zato sto je nije bilo do sada ocito   :Laughing:

----------


## nikolicc

a šta ispituje soc. radnica :? 
jer kad smo bili predati papire soc. radnica je ispitivala gdje živimo, sa kim, kolika su nam primanja, kakav nam je stan, misleći na uređenost i količinu prostora, kako se slažem sa mužem  :Grin:  (e tu sam se skoro odvalila smijati)

----------


## otocanka

> a šta ispituje soc. radnica :? 
> jer kad smo bili predati papire soc. radnica je ispitivala gdje živimo, sa kim, kolika su nam primanja, kakav nam je stan, misleći na uređenost i količinu prostora, kako se slažem sa mužem  (e tu sam se skoro odvalila smijati)


I opet ista pitanja, samo druga soc. radnica   :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

nas nije nista. samo me uputila u moja prava.
(konkretno financijska- 2000kn naknade i 800 DD)

----------


## paws

> nikolicc prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a šta ispituje soc. radnica :? 
> jer kad smo bili predati papire soc. radnica je ispitivala gdje živimo, sa kim, kolika su nam primanja, kakav nam je stan, misleći na uređenost i količinu prostora, kako se slažem sa mužem  (e tu sam se skoro odvalila smijati)


Mene je sve ovo ispitala, a možda i još par pitanja toga tipa, uglavnom me ispitivala 10-15min takva pitanja.  :Grin:

----------


## sbuczkow

Prijavljujem odlazak okulistu. Prestrasno.   :Crying or Very sad:   Da sam znala da je imalo tako grozno ne bih se uopce zaj...s cijelom tom stvari. Mali nikada u zivotu nije tako urlao. Uzas jedan. 
Nakon pregleda bulbo motiroke oka, dala mu je kapi za prosirivanje zjenica da pogleda fundus oka. Za to bi on trebao stajati savrseno mirno i nju gledati. On je stajao mirno neko vrijeme ali je valjda zirkao okolo (dok mu se ona zabila cijelim licem u njegovo) pa nije mogla dobro vidjeti. I tako je to trajalo dobrih 10ak minuta jer su ga kasnije uhvatile i na silu mu isle to raditi i cijelo vrijeme je virstao. Jos se nikad nije tako iznervirao. Kasnije je navalio na cicu. 

E sad, je li netko bio kod ORL? Da znam kakvo njesra tamo mogu ocekivati, pa da znam to izbjeci. 
Inace, sad cu tek prolistati svih 7 strana sto ste pisale jer sam ja svjeze bila na socijalnom i dobila informacije o tome sto trebam napraviti. Ne znam da li znate da trebaju potvrde o zaposlenosti obaju roditelja. Dakle, ne kopija ugovora, vec svjeza potvrda na kojoj pise: Taj i taj je nas zaposlenik i zaposlen je na PUNO RADNO VRIJEME, maticni broj gradjana je taj i taj.

----------


## sbuczkow

> nas nije nista. samo me uputila u moja prava.
> (konkretno financijska- 2000kn naknade i 800 DD)


A prosjek za dobiti taj djecji mora biti standardan- 1600 po glavi? Ili se dobije automatski na temelju toga da ti bebi treba pojacana njega (mos mislit   :Smile:   ).

----------


## sbuczkow

> stvarno, šta dijete pitaju tamo, jel još piškiš po noći u krevetu, jel voliš mamu i tatu


  :Laughing:   Jesi li nasilna prema zivotinjama.   :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nas nije nista. samo me uputila u moja prava.
> (konkretno financijska- 2000kn naknade i 800 DD)
> 
> 
> A prosjek za dobiti taj djecji mora biti standardan- 1600 po glavi? Ili se dobije automatski na temelju toga da ti bebi treba pojacana njega (mos mislit    ).


bez obzira na prihode u domacinstvu. to pripada majci (2000) i djetetu (800), id po drugoj osnovi.

----------


## sbuczkow

> bez obzira na prihode u domacinstvu. to pripada majci (2000) i djetetu (800), id po drugoj osnovi.


A je?!  :D    :Kiss:

----------


## paws

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> bez obzira na prihode u domacinstvu. to pripada majci (2000) i djetetu (800), id po drugoj osnovi.
> 
> 
> A je?!  :D


Da to dobiju sve majke bez obzira na primanja.
Samo što se DD doplatak čeka neko vrijeme s obzirom da se zahtjev za DD predaje tek kada se dobije rješenje od komisije.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## paws

> Prijavljujem odlazak okulistu. Prestrasno.    Da sam znala da je imalo tako grozno ne bih se uopce zaj...s cijelom tom stvari. Mali nikada u zivotu nije tako urlao. Uzas jedan. 
> Nakon pregleda bulbo motiroke oka, dala mu je kapi za prosirivanje zjenica da pogleda fundus oka. Za to bi on trebao stajati savrseno mirno i nju gledati. On je stajao mirno neko vrijeme ali je valjda zirkao okolo (dok mu se ona zabila cijelim licem u njegovo) pa nije mogla dobro vidjeti. I tako je to trajalo dobrih 10ak minuta jer su ga kasnije uhvatile i na silu mu isle to raditi i cijelo vrijeme je virstao. Jos se nikad nije tako iznervirao. Kasnije je navalio na cicu. 
> 
> E sad, je li netko bio kod ORL? Da znam kakvo njesra tamo mogu ocekivati, pa da znam to izbjeci. 
> Inace, sad cu tek prolistati svih 7 strana sto ste pisale jer sam ja svjeze bila na socijalnom i dobila informacije o tome sto trebam napraviti. Ne znam da li znate da trebaju potvrde o zaposlenosti obaju roditelja. Dakle, ne kopija ugovora, vec svjeza potvrda na kojoj pise: Taj i taj je nas zaposlenik i zaposlen je na PUNO RADNO VRIJEME, maticni broj gradjana je taj i taj.


Baš sam si mislila da je sigurno grozno, sada mi je još gore R voditi tamo nakon tvoje priče.
Jel istina da kapaju 3 puta u razmaku od pola sata?  :Rolling Eyes:  

Što se tiće otorinca, samo mu pogleda grlo, uheko i nabrzaka nosić tak da to nije tako strašno, ali bezobzira na to je moj R vrištao pošto je trenutno u fazi straha od nepoznatih osoba!

----------


## sbuczkow

> Samo što se DD doplatak čeka neko vrijeme s obzirom da se zahtjev za DD predaje tek kada se dobije rješenje od komisije.


Da, mogu misliti. Dolisa je predala prije skoro tri mjeseca, cini mise, i sad ce joj tek biti gotovo rjesejne i papiri, a prvu lovu moze ocekivati u prvi mjesec, a DD jos kasnije. (nadam se da sam je dobro skuzila).
Bas se mislim kad ce meni onda rijesiti kad ce taman biti Nova godina, Bozic i sl...  :Smile:

----------


## paws

Jučer sam dobila zaključak od CZSS-a, a papire sam predala, a 8/11 sam predala papire.
KOliko sad vremena treba da me pozovu na omisiju, zna li netko?

----------


## Adrijana66

> sbuczkow prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Prijavljujem odlazak okulistu. Prestrasno.    Da sam znala da je imalo tako grozno ne bih se uopce zaj...s cijelom tom stvari. Mali nikada u zivotu nije tako urlao. Uzas jedan. 
> Nakon pregleda bulbo motiroke oka, dala mu je kapi za prosirivanje zjenica da pogleda fundus oka. Za to bi on trebao stajati savrseno mirno i nju gledati. On je stajao mirno neko vrijeme ali je valjda zirkao okolo (dok mu se ona zabila cijelim licem u njegovo) pa nije mogla dobro vidjeti. I tako je to trajalo dobrih 10ak minuta jer su ga kasnije uhvatile i na silu mu isle to raditi i cijelo vrijeme je virstao. Jos se nikad nije tako iznervirao. Kasnije je navalio na cicu. 
> 
> E sad, je li netko bio kod ORL? Da znam kakvo njesra tamo mogu ocekivati, pa da znam to izbjeci. 
> Inace, sad cu tek prolistati svih 7 strana sto ste pisale jer sam ja svjeze bila na socijalnom i dobila informacije o tome sto trebam napraviti. Ne znam da li znate da trebaju potvrde o zaposlenosti obaju roditelja. Dakle, ne kopija ugovora, vec svjeza potvrda na kojoj pise: Taj i taj je nas zaposlenik i zaposlen je na PUNO RADNO VRIJEME, maticni broj gradjana je taj i taj.
> 
> ...


mi smo išli privatno dječjoj okulistici u maksimirskoj (mislim 115 kućni broj) i nisu nam kapale oči, bila je štoviše ugodno, imaju malu igraonicu sastrane, došli smo unutra i sestra je micala igračke a dijete je za to vrijeme pratilo te igračke, a doktorica joj je nečim svijetlila u oči, pa smo išli u drugu prostoriju gdje se gledaju "crtići" u okularu... 150kn (to je najjeftiniji pregled   :Laughing:  )


na ORL u Klaićevoj su samo pogledali dal su uho, grlo i nos prohodni i sve bilo ok! kao običan pregled  :/  i samo to i napisao

kod fizijatra je bio muž, ali običan pregled i još nas čeka neuropedijatar!

----------


## Adrijana66

šta se piše u zahtjevu stranke? molba da ostanemo s djetetom doma i navedemo razloge ili našu verziju bolesti? taj zahtjev mi doma pišemo?

----------


## sbuczkow

> šta se piše u zahtjevu stranke? molba da ostanemo s djetetom doma i navedemo razloge ili našu verziju bolesti? taj zahtjev mi doma pišemo?


Ne, nikakve verzije.   To je sluzbena zamolba u kojoj ti samo moliš.  :Grin:   Pises nesto u stilu: Molim da mi se odobri produljenje porodiljnog zbog potrebe za pojacanom njegom djeteta. Razlozi su navedeni u dokumentaciji i nalazima lijecnika. Ja bih tako nekako to srocila, smao malo ljepse of kors.  :Wink:  To sam i nju pitala i ona je rekla da je to ok. To je samo jedan od dokumenata na kojima se vidi da TI to trazis i nista drugo.

----------


## Adrijana66

ja bi to tak lijepo sve od početka bolesti napisala kako i zašto to tražim?
ima toliko stvari koje im moram reći, bojim se da ću na razgovoru sve zaboraviti zbog treme

znači, mi to pišemo na svoj papir ili nam ona da papir koji popunimo, jer meni nije ništa dala a rekla je da se vratim sa svim ispunjem i navedenim dokumentima...

dala mi je samo potvrde za zaposlenje

----------


## sbuczkow

Nece ti to nitko ni citati, a na komisiji su ti ionako doktori a ti to pises socijalnoj sluzbi.   :Grin:  
Doma si to isprintas i prilozis ostalim dokumentima

----------


## paws

Ja sam to pisala u CZSS-u na licu mjesta i soc. radnik mi je diktirao što da napišem.
To je samo kratko jedna rečenica da zamoljavaš produljenje porodiljnog u svrhu njege djeteta i da prilažeš svu potrebnu dokumentaciju(čak nisam ni navela dokumentaciju pojedinačno).  :Smile:

----------


## paws

[quote="Adrijana66"]


> mi smo išli privatno dječjoj okulistici u maksimirskoj (mislim 115 kućni broj) i nisu nam kapale oči, bila je štoviše ugodno, imaju malu igraonicu sastrane, došli smo unutra i sestra je micala igračke a dijete je za to vrijeme pratilo te igračke, a doktorica joj je nečim svijetlila u oči, pa smo išli u drugu prostoriju gdje se gledaju "crtići" u okularu... 150kn (to je najjeftiniji pregled   )


Može ime ili telefon tog okulista, može i na pp.
Hvala.

----------


## ivana zg

Evo 5:40 je ujutro, nisam mogla otići spavati dok nisam pročitala svih 7 stranica  :Laughing: 
Zakon ste cure, tako puno informacija na jednom mjestu, zlata vrijedi, danas kada nas vozaju na sve strane. 
 :Kiss:  
Pitanja:
1. Emanuela ima dijagnozu Dystoni, ide na vježbice na Goljak, 10.04.08. napuniti će godinu dana.14.12.07. naručena je kod Žućka na pregled, tada će imati 8 mjeseci, trebam li ga pitati, "za produljeni porodiljni", pa pošto će blagdani možda i nije tako rano da krenem skupljati dokumentaciju....?

2. Koliko nalazi smiju biti "stari" ? 
Naime Emi ima 2 nalaza UZV mozga i doktor u Klaićevoj je rekao ,da joj vjerovatno više neće biti potreban ( a ja joj ne mislim raditi CT- ne dolazi u obzir) , kod neuropedijatra je bila s 3 mjeseca,treba li ići ponovno, ako ćemo imati nalaze od fizijatra?

Za EEG-smo naručeni na Goljaku za 2. mjesec slijedeće godine, što ako ne uspije, a u 4 mjesecu mi ističe porodiljni?

Bila je na hitnoj prije par mjeseci,radi konjuktivitisa a odmah je i obavila uho-grlo-nos, i to su nas iz Klaićeve poslali u Vinogradsku -hoću li trebati i te nalaze ponavljati za komisiju - pošto su bezpotrebni?

Inače u Vinogradskoj smo bili par puta na kotroli, doktorica je OK, a male bebe ne čekaju, nas su odmah primili svaki put kada bi došli.

4.Prijavljena sam na adresu u Dubravi, ali sam podstanar u Sesvetama, kojem CZSS se trebam javiti ?

5.MM radi za stalno u državnoj službi a ja kod privatnika, bez obzira što je moja plaća, ko penzionerima penzija, zbog nekih par kn nemamo pravo na dječiji doplatak, ako sam dobro shvatila, ako mi komisija odobri  "produljenje porodiljnog" i dobijem kategorizaciju, dobivati ću onih 800kn?

6.Kod koga se vodi "produženi porodiljni", nisam to uspjela shvatiti, kod svog doktora, preko djetetovog pedijatra, ili HZZO- u se samo pošalju papiri od komisije i porodiljni se normalno nastavlja?

7. Čini mi se da sam negdje na ovim stranicama čitala da se poslodavac može u roku 15 dana žaliti na odluku o "produljenju porodiljnog", ako je to istina, neka mi netko objasni kakve veze poslodavac ima s zdravljem vašeg dijeteta, a pogotovo kad i sve dalje ide na teret HZZO-a?!

Pitam to jer sam kod privatnika već 7 godina, ali imam odvratnu šeficu koja sve čini da me se riješi jer sam jedina od radnica koja ima ugovor na neodređeno vrijeme, a njoj to smeta, jer mi to daje neka zakonska prava koja osobe  na određeno vrijeme nemaju, pa ih ona obožava ucjenjivati otkazima, ne produljenjem ugovora, prekovremenim neplaćenim radom itd......
Je li moguće da joj se žalba uvaži i kome bi se ona uopće i na osnovu čega mogla žaliti?

8. Mogu li se ja žaliti na odluku komisije, ako mi ne "produlji porodiljni"?


Hvala vam unaprijed na odgovorima 6:10 je "va'ja poć leć", vama dobro jutro, a meni laku noć.

----------


## paws

Evo nas, stigli sa pregleda kod okulista.
Moram priznati da sam iznenađena, bilo je baš ok. :D 
Bili smo na Rebru, čekali 10-15min, prošli bez kapanja.
Prvo mu je malo sa lampicom svjetlio u oči, vrlo kratko, onda smo ga polegli, ja sam mu držala rukice i nogice, sestra glavicu i doktor mu je pogledao fundus, tu je jako plakao, ali je bilo gotovo za tren oka, tako da je bilo podnošljivo!
Pregled je ukupno trajao 3min i doktor je komentirao kako izmišljaju sa tim pregledima, da šta će im pregled okuliste da nepotrebno maltretiraju djecu i roditelje.  :Mad:

----------


## malena beba

evo *ivana zg* ja znan odgovor na 1 i 2. nije ti rano za pocet skupljat dokumentaciju. nama nisu trazili nikakve nove nalaze, konkretno nas nalaz okulista je star 6 mj i nisu trazili novi. za ovo drugo ce ti se vec javiti ko zna.

ja iman jos jedno pitanje: iman jos dva mjeseca do isteka porodiljnog, nadam se da cu biti u tom vremenu pozvana na komisiju. ali mogu li ja traziti da mi se produlji porodiljni do termina poroda s obzirom da je on rodjen ranije jer bi tako dobila jos 3 tjedna vremena posto ne bi tila otvarat bolovanje. zna li netko? mislim, mogu li traziti produljenje porodiljnog do termina kad sam vec trazila produljenje radi njege djeteta nakon godinu dana? uh, nadam se da svacate sta hocu reci...

----------


## paws

> evo *ivana zg* ja znan odgovor na 1 i 2. nije ti rano za pocet skupljat dokumentaciju. nama nisu trazili nikakve nove nalaze, konkretno nas nalaz okulista je star 6 mj i nisu trazili novi. za ovo drugo ce ti se vec javiti ko zna.
> 
> ja iman jos jedno pitanje: iman jos dva mjeseca do isteka porodiljnog, nadam se da cu biti u tom vremenu pozvana na komisiju. ali mogu li ja traziti da mi se produlji porodiljni do termina poroda s obzirom da je on rodjen ranije jer bi tako dobila jos 3 tjedna vremena posto ne bi tila otvarat bolovanje. zna li netko? mislim, mogu li traziti produljenje porodiljnog do termina kad sam vec trazila produljenje radi njege djeteta nakon godinu dana? uh, nadam se da svacate sta hocu reci...


Mislim da to možeš koliko sam ja upučena u sve to, ali nadam se da će ti se javiti netko ko zna više o tome.  :Smile:

----------


## nadica_b

produljenje porodiljnog zbog prijevremnog poroda tražiš na HZZO-u i to nema nikakve veze s djetetovim pp i s CZSR.
Evo i odgovora:
UZV mozga - ako je bio OK ili ako je pokazao da je bilo moždano krvarenje, to je dovoljan nalaz za početak. Poslije se i te kako vidi kod neuropedijatra da li ima ikakvih problema s motorikom ili s vidom ili s ...
EEG rijetko ne uspije jer se ponavlja dok ne uspije (uglavnom)- a s druge strane to je samo pomoć neuropedijatru. To je kao i UZV trudnice, ak "ne supije" ginekolog ipak može dati na osnovu drugih pretraga i pregleda procjenu stanja, zar ne?
Kolko ja znam, ti imaš pravo žalbe na rješenje komisije, a ne poslodavac. U trenutku kada dobiješ to famozno produljenje zbog potrebe pojačane njege, ti si zaštićeni medvjed  8) 
Opet, produljenje porodiljnog zbog dystonog se ne dobije na duge staze: dobiješ 6 mjeseci ili eventualno 1 godinu. Naravski, sve zavisi o statusu djeteta.

----------


## ivana zg

Hvala cure, ona je neurorizična, ima prvi stupanj krvarenja, neuropedijatrijski nalaz od Sabola je super, napravila ga je s 4 mjeseca, jedino fizijatar dr. Žućko nije zadovoljan, po meni ona super napreduje i prema "knjigama" ne zaostaje, čak je naprednija od vršnjaka.

Iskreno, ne bih ju željela dati s godinu dana u jaslice,   :Embarassed:  a ja radim u dvije smjene, i svaki tjedan najmanje 3 dana cijeli dan. MM do 16h, nema je tko drugi čuvati, a još manje voditi na Goljak na vježbice.  :Crying or Very sad:  

Ona samo doji, malo smo probali s jabučicom, ali neće, pa se bojim, kao ću ja na posao, :?  a ona samo doji?

Još ako ne prohoda?!!! :/ 
Značilo bi mi puno i tih 6 mjeseci, ne treba mi nikakva naknada.

Naravno da mi je bitnije od toga da je zdrava, ali dr. na UZV mozga, malo me je uplašio s tim, da se kod neurorizične djece nikad ne zna, može biti sve super, a može npr.  u budućnosti imati problema s govorom,hodanjem, motorikom.... pa je i to jedan od razloga zašto bi htijela ostati s njom u toj još uvijek ranoj fazi, gdje na dijete možeš utjecati vježbicama.

Normalno da joj u jaslicama neće moći posvetiti pažnju, i da će je zanemariti po tome pitanju.
Ne krivim tete, imaju previše djece, i sama studiram predškolsi odgoj i znam kako je to.

Bez obzira na probleme u razvoju, majkam, onima koje bi to htijele, stvarno bi trebalo omogućiti da ostanu s svojom djecom do  barem 2-ako ne 3 godine.  :Crying or Very sad:  

MM ujna je rodila djevojčicu sa 7 mjeseci i nije dobila produljenje, a za drugu koja ima lagani Dystoni je dobila-što mi je jako čudno?

----------


## mg1975

ivana zg perporučam ti da tražiš preko CZSS-a produljenje porodiljnog odnosno dopust za njegu djeteta. Papire predaj na CZSS  kad ti beba bude stara 9 mj. i nešto dana.....čisto zbog brzine procedure, ipak prije toga odi do CZSS-a da vidiš tko je tvoj/tvoja soc. radnik-ca.

Brzinski sam preletila tvoje postove, ali svakako pomaže da imaš nalaze fizijatra i neuropedijatra na kojima oni preporučuju tvoj ostanak sa djetetom.

----------


## mg1975

Samo da javimo da smo danas bili na komisiji. 

Stigli doma oko 19:00......Bili smo naručeni za 17:40.  U tri prostorije su raspoređene pedijatrica, psihologica i soc. radnica. 

Sve u sve bezbolno. A sada čekamo     :Cekam:   :Coffee:   :Raspa:

----------


## Adrijana66

[quote="paws"]


> mi smo išli privatno dječjoj okulistici u maksimirskoj (mislim 115 kućni broj) i nisu nam kapale oči, bila je štoviše ugodno, imaju malu igraonicu sastrane, došli smo unutra i sestra je micala igračke a dijete je za to vrijeme pratilo te igračke, a doktorica joj je nečim svijetlila u oči, pa smo išli u drugu prostoriju gdje se gledaju "crtići" u okularu... 150kn (to je najjeftiniji pregled   )
> 			
> 		
> 
> Može ime ili telefon tog okulista, može i na pp.
> Hvala.


sorry tek sam sad vidjela poruku, dr.Neda Bubaš Buljevac, br.telefona sam negdje zametnula...
ali je adresa maksimirska 115 (tako nekako)

----------


## nikolicc

> Samo da javimo da smo danas bili na komisiji. 
> 
> Stigli doma oko 19:00......Bili smo naručeni za 17:40.  U tri prostorije su raspoređene pedijatrica, psihologica i soc. radnica. 
> 
> Sve u sve bezbolno. A sada čekamo


joj blago vama

mi smo u ponedjeljak tek odradili psihologa i sad čekamo da nas pozovu za pedijatra i soc. radnicu

pa nećemo to odraditi ni u idućih mjesec dana kako su brzi jer kod nas nema "komisije" nego sve pojedinačno šetaš  :Evil or Very Mad:  
kao da se dovoljno ne šetamo, moram si pisati kad samo kod koga naručeni, kada moram zvati za iduće kontrole, ma grozno

----------


## ivana zg

A koji CZSR da zovem, naime prijavljena sam u Dubravi a podstanar sam u Sesvetama? Djetetov pedijatar je u Brestju, je li to bitno?

Inače, hvala vam cure na odgovorima  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## leonisa

nazovi CZS u kumicicevoj

CENTAR ZA SOCIJALNU SKRB ZAGREB
Zagreb, Kumičićeva 5
Tel.: 01/4550-220

----------


## ivana zg

> nazovi CZS u kumicicevoj
> 
> CENTAR ZA SOCIJALNU SKRB ZAGREB
> Zagreb, Kumičićeva 5
> Tel.: 01/4550-220


tek sam sad vidjela tvoj post, hvala  :Kiss:  

u međuvremenu sam naišla na stranicu  www.mzss.hr ministarstvo zdravstva i socijalne skribi, gdje možete naći adrese i brojeve telefina CZSS u cijeloj RH


Evo vam za Zagreb:




> Centri socijalne skrbi
> Naziv ustanove 	Adresa 	Telefon
> (centrala) 
> Centar za socijalnu skrb Zagreb 
> Eugena Kumičića 5
> 10 000 Zagreb	01/4550-849; 01/4550-813; 01/4550-220; 01/4550-644; 01/4550-671 Dežurni telefon 098/9036-393  
> Ured Centar 	Haulikova 6/II 	01/4577-211 
> Ured Črnomerec 	Ilica 259 	01/3777-150; 01/3750-010 
> Ured Dubrava 	Avenija Dubrava 47 	01/2988-501; 01/2988-502 ; 01/2988-503 ; 01/2991-617 
> ...

----------


## Teica

> A koji CZSR da zovem, naime prijavljena sam u Dubravi a podstanar sam u Sesvetama? Djetetov pedijatar je u Brestju, je li to bitno?
> 
> Inače, hvala vam cure na odgovorima


Bok  :Smile:  !

Dobit ćeš produljenje porodiljnog  :Smile:  ! 
Uvjerena sam u to! 
Mi dobili zbog alergije na kravlje mlijeko, tako da ga ti praktički već imaš u džepu!

1.Zoveš CZSR gdje si prijavljena - tako je i samnom, ista situacija, prijavljena ovdje, podstanarimo ondje - trebali smo ići u CZSR prema adresi *na kojoj smo prijavljeni*

2.Gdje se nalazi djetetov pedijatar nije bitno za to.

3.831 kn ćeš dobiti, uz onih 2000 kn, *bez obzira kakva su ti primanja*
(nema veze s onim kriterijima koji su inače za dječji doplatak)

----------


## Teica

Cure, 

mi bismo sad prvi put tebali dobiti novce-  te 2000 kn, pa samo da pitam: kad to dolazi?
Jel bi trebalo sad pred kraj mjeseca?

Zahtjev za ovih 831 kn, kaj je *Ivana zg*, zadnje spomenula, smo predali prije tjedan dana.
Koliko se prosječno čeka pa da dođu i ti novčići?

Unaprijed hvala na odgovorima  :Smile:  !

----------


## leonisa

mislim oko 20-23 u mjesecu. ne znam jel svima tako.
DD onda kad si podnjela zahtjev.

----------


## dinosaur

Meni je jučer sjelo 2000 kuna na račun, dakle 21. 
I inače tako nekako dolazi, mislim da nikad prije 20.

----------


## paws

*Teica* na koliko ste vremena dobili produljenje porodiljnog?

----------


## Teica

> *Teica* na koliko ste vremena dobili produljenje porodiljnog?


2 godine!
Još ni sama ne mogu vjerovati!

----------


## Teica

> *Teica* na koliko ste vremena dobili produljenje porodiljnog?


2 godine!
Još ni sama ne mogu vjerovati!

----------


## Teica

Otišlo je duplo - sad vidim. ali duugo je čekao na slanje, kao da je bilo nekih problema sa slanjem, stranicom?

----------


## Teica

Otišlo je duplo - sad vidim. ali duugo je čekao na slanje, kao da je bilo nekih problema sa slanjem, stranicom?

----------


## Teica

Nešto se zbiva sa stranicom, konekcijom :?

----------


## Teica

Moderatoriceee, brišite ove moje dupliće, molim vas  :Smile:  !

Nisam kriva, stvarno je nekaj zapinjalo - vjerujem da i sami znate.

Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## ivana zg

> paws prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *Teica* na koliko ste vremena dobili produljenje porodiljnog?
> 
> 
> 2 godine!
> Još ni sama ne mogu vjerovati!


U kojem CZSS :?  ima li netko tko je dobio produljenje u Dubravi, kakva je komisija? Zna li tko imena tih liječnika iz komisije?

----------


## mg1975

ivana zg nije bitno u kojem si CZSS, jer na području ZGB imaju centralnu službu koja šalje pozive za komisiju. Koliko mi je rekla tetica iz te njihove centralne službe, postoje 4 tima (pedica+soc. radnica+psiholog) koja odrađuju preglede. 

Puno ti toga ovisi kod koga ćeš završiti, tak da i znam imena to ti nebi značilo puno. Mi smo iz NZgb pa smo išli na komisiju u DZ Knežija, iako znam neke iz kvarta koji su išli u DZ Trnje.

Mi smo komisiju obavili u srijedu i nije ti to ništa strašno. Oni samo pregledom dopunjuju sliku koju su izčitali iz med. dokumentacije.

----------


## malena beba

ajme super *teice*, blago vam se!! a sto je kod vas problem pa si trazila produljenje porodiljnog? 
*mg 1975* koliko si cekala da te pozovu na komisiju? vidim da je tvoje djete tek dva dana mladje od mog. meni je soc, radnica rekla da ce mi poslat zakljucak (sta je to?) i da cu dobit poziv za komisiju.
i ne kazu ti odma na komisiji koliko ces dobit nego tek u rjesenju to vidis?

----------


## -tajana-

Mi smo 22.10. bili na komisiji, ali još nismo dobili rješenje  :? .

----------


## mg1975

malena beba, zaključak je dopis koji tvoj CZSS šalje tebi i komisiji u kojem tebe i komisiju obaviještava da treba provesti postupak vještačenja. Točno je da na komisiji nećeš saznati da li si dobila dopust i na koliko dugo, jer prema onome što sam ja dobila kao informaciju oni vraćaju mišljenje komisije na tvoj CZSS te onda oni pišu rješenje.

-tajana- iz nekih informacija do kojih sam ja došla, rješenje treba "malo" pričekati. Ja sam si to sama sebi rastumačila 1-1,5 mj., a možda griješim :? .

----------


## paws

> -tajana- iz nekih informacija do kojih sam ja došla, rješenje treba "malo" pričekati. Ja sam si to sama sebi rastumačila 1-1,5 mj., a možda griješim :? .


To je koma toliko bitnu informaciju čekati 1mjesec pa to poludiš od išćekivanja!  :Sad:

----------


## mirjana

mi bi za 3-4 mjeseca trebali na novu komisiju (u rješenju piše da smo dobili dopust do 3 godine, ali da moramo ponovo obaviti vještačenje u ožujku 2008 ), ovo rješenje nam važi do donošenja novog 

jel netko išao na novu komisiju? ne vjerujem da će nam produžiti dopust (što je zapravo razlog za veselje jer je mrvica uglavnom stigla svoju dob)

e sad, mi ponovo i fizijatra i logopeda trebamo obaviti u veljači i ne znam što će nam reći pa se ne bi htjela sama odreći dopusta (koliko sam čula, ako ga se sama odreknem, ne mogu ponovo tražiti) nego bi čekala komisiju i novo rješenje kojim će me vjerojatno vratiti na posao (ja se zaprao i želim vratiti na posao, ali voljela bi još malčice produžiti i vratiti se na proljeće, kad ipak bude manje boleština u jaslicama)

jel netko bio na komisiji i bez novih preporuka za daljnji ostanak kod kuće?
kako to uopće funkcionira? jel se ja sad trebm ponovo javljati socijalnoj radnici i tražiti novu komisiju ili oni sami zovu na komisiju? 
koliko uopće cijeli postupak traje, npr ako su rekli da vještačenje treba obaviti u ožujku, kad se obično dobije to novo rješenje (znam da nema pravila, ali zanima me kakva su iskustva) i da li se na posao treba otići datumom novog rješenja ili daju ipak neki rok tipa tjedan-dva 

naime, mi još čekamo slobodno mesto u jaslicama i možda će nam značiti da se umjesto početkom ožujka vratim na posao u travnju, a i moram javiti poslodavcu kada da me očekuje

uh svašta sam tu namljela  :Embarassed:  nadam se da ste shvatili što me zanima  :Embarassed:

----------


## Adrijana66

cure, još imam jedan problem, ja (majka) i dijete imamo prebivalište u Zagrebu, a otac boravište u Zagrebu, a prebivalište u Čakovcu?

 :/  Hoće li to biti problem?

----------


## malena beba

mislim da se 15 dana ceka rjesenje, a jos 15 da postane pravomocno, tako su meni rekli.

koliko cu cekati onda taj zakljucak os centra za socijalnu skrb?

----------


## mg1975

Nama je zaključak došao poštom 9.11. iako je bio napisan 31.11., papire sam predala 29.11.. Sve u svemu prošlo oko 10-tak dana.

Bilo bi super kad bi mi rješenje stiglo u roku 15 dana, ali meni je tetica u centralnoj službi rekla da doktorici (pretpostvaljam cijeloj komisiji) treba oko 10 dana da napiše mišljenje i dostavi njima (to znam jer moram naknadno dostaviti nalaz okulista). Onda ti oni to šalju poštom mojem CZSS, njima treba nešto vremena da napišu rješenje koje se onda meni šalje poštom....tak da sam ja to malo zbrojila-oduzela, drž-nedaj ispadne cca 1 mj.

Što se mene tiče, može biti 15 ili mj. dana.........neka samo stigne pozitivno rješenje!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Teica

> cure, još imam jedan problem, ja (majka) i dijete imamo prebivalište u Zagrebu, a otac boravište u Zagrebu, a prebivalište u Čakovcu?
> 
>  :/  Hoće li to biti problem?


Osim što stalno i još uvijek brkam boravište i prebivalište  :Embarassed:  , želim ti reći da nas oko toga nitko nije ništa pitao.
Naša kćer i ja smo prijavljene u Zagrebu, a tata ne.

----------


## Teica

*Malena beba*, nama je gastroenterolog napisao da preporučuje pojačanu njegu zbog *alergije na kravlje mlijeko*.

*Tajana*, sad biste svaki čas trebali dobiti rješenje! Mi smo isto tako čekali otprilike mjesec i nešto.

----------


## -tajana-

Nije mi jasno zašto im treba toliko vremena, a i moja doktorica se čudi :?  zašto mi mora pisati bolovanje i zašto se to ne nastavlja na porodiljni? Nisam znala šta da joj kažem.

----------


## Adrijana66

> Adrijana66 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> cure, još imam jedan problem, ja (majka) i dijete imamo prebivalište u Zagrebu, a otac boravište u Zagrebu, a prebivalište u Čakovcu?
> 
>  :/  Hoće li to biti problem?
> 
> 
> Osim što stalno i još uvijek brkam boravište i prebivalište  , želim ti reći da nas oko toga nitko nije ništa pitao.
> Naša kćer i ja smo prijavljene u Zagrebu, a tata ne.


a koje ste dokumente predali? o prebivalištu? ili boravištu?

----------


## ivana zg

> ivana zg nije bitno u kojem si CZSS, jer na području ZGB imaju centralnu službu koja šalje pozive za komisiju. Koliko mi je rekla tetica iz te njihove centralne službe, postoje 4 tima (pedica+soc. radnica+psiholog) koja odrađuju preglede. 
> 
> Puno ti toga ovisi kod koga ćeš završiti, tak da i znam imena to ti nebi značilo puno. Mi smo iz NZgb pa smo išli na komisiju u DZ Knežija, iako znam neke iz kvarta koji su išli u DZ Trnje.
> 
> Mi smo komisiju obavili u srijedu i nije ti to ništa strašno. Oni samo pregledom dopunjuju sliku koju su izčitali iz med. dokumentacije.



A, onda ništa od potezanja veza  :Embarassed:   :Laughing:  
A tko obavještava poslodavca da vam je produljen porodiljni, radi njege?!

Mislite sa će njima nešto značiti ako im kažem da mala ne želi ništa jesti osim sise, čak ni izdojeno, jer bočicu i dudicu ne podnosi.

I još nešto nema veze s ovom temom, ali mala mi je rođena u 4mj , a u 5 već treba pisati molbu za jaslice, za iduću godinu 2008,  što znači da sam ja praktički trebala pisati molbu za djete koje se još nije rodilo ili se tek rodilo. :shock: 

Znači ja ako ne dobijem produljeni porodiljni moram dati otkaz, na stalno radno mjesto, jer jaslice ne mogu dobiti, a nemam pravo ni na godišnji, jer sam bila na očuvanju trudnoće, pa ove godine nisam radila ni jedan dan.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mamma san

> A, onda ništa od potezanja veza   
> A tko obavještava poslodavca da vam je produljen porodiljni, radi njege?!
> 
> Mislite sa će njima nešto značiti ako im kažem da mala ne želi ništa jesti osim sise, čak ni izdojeno, jer bočicu i dudicu ne podnosi.
> 
> I još nešto nema veze s ovom temom, ali mala mi je rođena u 4mj , a u 5 već treba pisati molbu za jaslice, za iduću godinu 2008,  što znači da sam ja praktički trebala pisati molbu za djete koje se još nije rodilo ili se tek rodilo. :shock: 
> 
> Znači ja ako ne dobijem produljeni porodiljni moram dati otkaz, na stalno radno mjesto, jer jaslice ne mogu dobiti, a nemam pravo ni na godišnji, jer sam bila na očuvanju trudnoće, pa ove godine nisam radila ni jedan dan.


Ivana Zg, ti imaš PRAVO na porodiljni do 1 godine života djeteta. Poslodavca samo obavijesti da si odlučila nakon 6 mjeseci ostati na porodiljnom do godine dana (ili negdje između).

I po Zakonu o obveznom zdravstvenom osiguranju imaš pravo na ostanak sa djetotom do njegove 3 godine života, ali od 1-3 godine se zove neplaćeni dopust. Znači sva prava ti se zamrzavaju, na način da te se privremeno odjavi iz firme temeljem odluke o korištenju prava na neplaćeni dopust (tada ne ostvaruješ nikakvu naknadu).

Također, mislim da si se u stvari "ulovila" na topic koji ne obrađuje tvoj problem  :/  jer se ovdje radi o produljenom porodiljnom zbog njege djeteta sa posebnim potrebama (npr.). 

Stoga te molim da mi se javiš, možeš i na pp, opišeš svoj problem, kako bih te mogla usmijeriti na odgovarajući topic ili ti pokušati pružiti odgovarajući savjet.   :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

i moras kad beba navrsi 5 mj., dakle u 6. mj. otici na HZZO ispuniti formulare da ostajes i drugih 6mj. na porodiljnom.

(npr. u Klovicevoj je to na 2. katu i nije guzva)

----------


## ivana zg

> ivana zg prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> A, onda ništa od potezanja veza   
> A tko obavještava poslodavca da vam je produljen porodiljni, radi njege?!
> 
> Mislite sa će njima nešto značiti ako im kažem da mala ne želi ništa jesti osim sise, čak ni izdojeno, jer bočicu i dudicu ne podnosi.
> 
> ...



curke krivo ste me shvatile, moje pitanje je bilo: 


> A tko obavještava poslodavca da vam je produljen porodiljni, radi njege?!

----------


## ivana zg

> i moras kad beba navrsi 5 mj., dakle u 6. mj. otici na HZZO ispuniti formulare da ostajes i drugih 6mj. na porodiljnom.
> 
> (npr. u Klovicevoj je to na 2. katu i nije guzva)


Ja sam to odavno obavila, Emanuela je rođena 10.04.07. i sada ima 7, mjeseci i 16 dana  :Saint:  

Moje pitnje je bilo ;tko obavještava poslodavca u slučaju da vam komisija produlji porodiljni zbog njega djeteta, na još npr. 6mj, 1g, 2g?

Hvala

----------


## ivana zg

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i moras kad beba navrsi 5 mj., dakle u 6. mj. otici na HZZO ispuniti formulare da ostajes i drugih 6mj. na porodiljnom.
> 
> (npr. u Klovicevoj je to na 2. katu i nije guzva)
> 
> 
> Ja sam to odavno obavila, Emanuela je rođena 10.04.07. i sada ima 7, mjeseci i 16 dana  
> ...


Da ponovim : tko obavještava poslodavca, kada vam istekne normalni porodiljni od 1g dana, a vi u međuvremenu dobijete produljenje porodiljnog radi njege djeteta od komisije, na neko određeno vrijeme npr. za još 6mj, tj. do 1,5g djeteta ili 1g do 2g djeteta ili npr dobijete produljenje za još dvije godine, znaći do treće godine djeteta? :? 

Tko u tome slučaju obavještava poslodavca; ja, CZSS, HZZO...?!

----------


## Mima

CZSS pošalje Rješenje poslodavcu. Ali, nekako mi je normalno da ćeš ti prije dojaviti na posao da se ne vraćaš, barem sam ja tako.
Moji su doživjeli šok kad su dobili rješenje jer se taj dopust zove ' .. do SEDME godine ..'

----------


## mamma san

IvanaZg, oprosti, krivo sam shvatila tvoj post. Ali Mima ti je odgovorila.   :Smile:

----------


## ivana zg

> IvanaZg, oprosti, krivo sam shvatila tvoj post. Ali Mima ti je odgovorila.


ma nema problema  :Kiss:   :Love:  
zanima mene ono o neplaćenom dopustu do 3g pa ću ti jedan dan poslati pp jer mi nije tu nešto jasno oko otkaza i staža- 

*Mima* hvala na odgovoru
ja ako dobijem to rješenje od komisije, e-mailom ću kontaktirati odvjetnicu moga poslodavca

----------


## Hello_Kitty

nasa curica od 11 mjeseci jos uvijek ne jede nego prakticki iskljucivo doji, a na kasicu koja nije tekuca joj se dize zeludac, culi smo da mozemo traziti produljenje pa smo krenuli u to, no vidim da je ta procedura jakooo duga i da to necemo stici obaviti prije zavrsetka porodiljnog (16.12.) a nismo mogli puno prije krenuti u toj jer je postojalna realna sansa da ipak pocne jesti..dakle moje pitanje je sto dok cekam komisiju ili neke nalaze? da li je netko imao takav slucaj? da li mogu otvoriti bolovanje?

----------


## Teica

*Hello Kitty*, da - otvoriš bolovanje!

I to ti bolovanje otvori *pedijatar* radi skrbi za dijete.

Dobiješ punu plaću i to *isplaćuje HZZO*.

Dakle, poslodavac nema nikakvih troškova. 

(Inače, ko što znamo , bolovanje do 42 dana ide na teret poslodavca, a od 43. na teret HZZO-a. U sl.skrbi za dijete ili dr.uzdržavanog člana obitelji, od 1.dana plaća HZZO.Da ne tražiš po cijelom Zakonu o zdravstv.osigur., to su članci od 31 do 33)

Sretno  :Smile:  !

----------


## Teica

Pedijatar napiše svoje i onda s tim svojem liječniku opće prakse koji de facto otvara bolovanje.

----------


## Teica

> Teica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Adrijana66 prvotno napisa
> ...


Kopije osobnih iskaznica- za dječji doplatak, 830 kn, koji se dobija uz tih 2000 kn.

Ali to u HZZO-u, nakon što smo dobili rješenje o produljenju.

Na početku priče, u CZSS, ja se uopće ne sjećam da smo o boravku/prebivanju išta dali  :Embarassed:   U svakom sl., *nije bilo bitno*!

(Jer da je, sigurno bi se sjećala! Jer osim što tata uopće nema adresu u Zg, a nas dvije da, svi troje smo de facto na 3.lokaciji jer smo podstanari. Kako nismo, kao ni većina podstanara prijavljeni, ta adresa nigdje nije evidentirana. Ali, ja sam rekla gdje smo ustvari- iz razloga što ta procedura uključuje posjet soc.radnika/ce doma- pa je ta soc.radnica na Črnomercu rekla:"Dobro. Dogovorit ćemo onda da vas posjeti kolegica koja je bliže, u vašem kvartu, pa će nam ona poslati izvješće." I tako je bilo.)

----------


## mirjana

> *Hello Kitty*, da - otvoriš bolovanje!
> 
> I to ti bolovanje otvori *pedijatar* radi skrbi za dijete.
> 
> Dobiješ punu plaću i to *isplaćuje HZZO*.
> 
> Dakle, poslodavac nema nikakvih troškova. 
> 
> (Inače, ko što znamo , bolovanje do 42 dana ide na teret poslodavca, a od 43. na teret HZZO-a. U sl.skrbi za dijete ili dr.uzdržavanog člana obitelji, od 1.dana plaća HZZO.Da ne tražiš po cijelom Zakonu o zdravstv.osigur., to su članci od 31 do 33)
> ...


samo bi htjela upozoriti da se, u slučaju bolovanja za dijete odmah poslije porodiljnog, dobije minimalac (cca 1600 kn) a ne puna plaća (jer je prosjek isplaćenih plaća koji se nosi na HZZO --> nula) - mene su srećom tete iz računovodstva upozorile na to pa sam na kraju uzela prvi put godišnji , drugi put je kod kuće ostao MM, pa je 3. put došla baka ...a onda sam konačno došla na prosjek svoje plaće (mislim nakon 2 isplaćene plaće) pa sam ostajala ja na bolovanju  (pričam o prvom djetetu, s drugim sam na ovom produljenom dopustu)

također, i na to bolovanje za dijete postoji limit, kao i za čuvanje trudnoće, negdje oko 4250 kn za cijeli mjesec bolovanja

----------


## nikolicc

> Teica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *Hello Kitty*, da - otvoriš bolovanje!
> 
> I to ti bolovanje otvori *pedijatar* radi skrbi za dijete.
> 
> Dobiješ punu plaću i to *isplaćuje HZZO*.
> 
> ...


ja sam sad na bolovanju, dakle od 1.11.
dobila od pedijatrice onu potvrdu i moj liječnik opće prakse je otvorio bolovanje
da li ja opet nosim od poslodavca nekakav papir(o tom prosjeku plaća) u HZZO ili nosim doznaku ili šta... :?  
čekam rješenje o produljenju, ali s obzirom koliko se čeka(oko mjesec dana) do tada sam na bolovanju
ajd mi malo objasnite taj dio
(inače MM je moj poslodavac)

----------


## leonisa

ivana zg sorry na nesporazumu  :Embarassed:   :Smile:  

pismo salje CZS ali ako ti se zuri mozes ga uzeti i odnjeti ti sama, osobno.

----------


## Hello_Kitty

*teice* hvala ti na odgovoru, no danas sam pitala pedicu da li ce mi otvoriti bolovanje ako ce mi trebati a ona je rekla da pokusam svakako rjesiti bez bolovanja, da to ona ne moze, da joj je to veliki problem, da mooozda na kratko i tako sve u svemu, ona to ocito ne zeli/ne moze :? 
na CZSS su mi rekli da trazim poslodavca godisnji..mos si mislit kako ce biti zainteresirani za dati mi stari godisnji buduci da se vracam natrag na bolovanje  :Rolling Eyes:  ..neplaceni ne mogu uzeti jer se onda ne mogu vratiti na bolovanje, a ne mogu ici raditi ni na par dana kada mi a. nece imati sto jesti  :Sad:  10sati ..ne znam uopce sto cu napraviti ako mi se to ne rjesi unutar tih 20-tak dana koje imam, a nisam mogla krenuti puno ranije jer bi mi rekli da pricekam jer ce vjerojatno poceti jesti...bas sam jadna

----------


## paws

Pedica ti može/mora u tvom slučaju dati bolovanju u trajanju od 12 dana, a za dalje ti mmože dati tvoja doktorica opče prakse, koliko sam ja upučena.
Mislim da će pedica to morat napraviti pošto za dijete nema drugog izlaza, pa ne mogu ju ostaviti bez mame i hrane!
Samo ne odustaj, budi uporna!  :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## malena beba

> Na početku priče, u CZSS, ja se uopće ne sjećam da smo o boravku/prebivanju išta dali   U svakom sl., *nije bilo bitno*!


daju se kopije osobnih, na njima se vidi vasa adresa!

----------


## Hello_Kitty

*paws* puno ti hvala. vjerojatno je pedica mislila na tih 12 dana, no nadam se da cu imati srece i rjesiti sve u roku

----------


## iri

*dinosaur*, vidim da si na temelju refluksa dobila produženje porodiljnog ili kako se to već zove. moja mala ima   _II/III stupanj i ima 15 mjeseci, a ja nisam ništa tražila. interesira me da li mogu tražiti naknadno , ali ono što me još više interesira ima li smisla uopće išta tražiti obzirom da sam na čuvanju 2. trudnoće. bojim se da bi me mogli  popljuvati i pitati zašto hoću ostati doma kad sam već doma. razlog su naravno novci jer primam minimalac, 1 malo dijete,a drugo na putu. 
molim cure za  pomoć

----------


## Fairy

Mi čekamo rješenje, trebalo bi sad stići, a zanima me što se treba napraviti za ovaj dodatni doplatak.

----------


## paws

> *paws* puno ti hvala. vjerojatno je pedica mislila na tih 12 dana, no nadam se da cu imati srece i rjesiti sve u roku


Držim fige!  :Kiss:

----------


## paws

> *dinosaur*, vidim da si na temelju refluksa dobila produženje porodiljnog ili kako se to već zove. moja mala ima   _II/III stupanj i ima 15 mjeseci, a ja nisam ništa tražila. interesira me da li mogu tražiti naknadno , ali ono što me još više interesira ima li smisla uopće išta tražiti obzirom da sam na čuvanju 2. trudnoće. bojim se da bi me mogli  popljuvati i pitati zašto hoću ostati doma kad sam već doma. razlog su naravno novci jer primam minimalac, 1 malo dijete,a drugo na putu. 
> molim cure za  pomoć


Koliko sam ja do sada skužila imaš pravo tražiti u bilo kojem trenutku ako imaš opravdane razloge!  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

> Mi čekamo rješenje, trebalo bi sad stići, a zanima me što se treba napraviti za ovaj dodatni doplatak.


  :Cekam:

----------


## leonisa

otici ako si iz ZG u zajinu sa tim rjesenjem i svim potrebnim papirima.
vec sam napisala popis potrebnih papira.

----------


## leonisa

> nasla sam papir na kojem pise sta treba za DD
> 
> - zahtjev za doplatak (NN)
> - preslika osobne iskaznice
> - rodni list za dijete- djecu
> - nalaz i misljenje Prvostupanjskog tijela vjestacenja
> - rjesenje CSS o postojanju ostecenja zdravlja djeteta
> - preslika tekuceg ili stednog racuna

----------


## Jelka

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nasla sam papir na kojem pise sta treba za DD
> 
> - zahtjev za doplatak (NN)
> - preslika osobne iskaznice
> - rodni list za dijete- djecu
> - nalaz i misljenje Prvostupanjskog tijela vjestacenja
> ...


Da se ubacim jer ja se sad dopisujem sa Žajinom. Daklem na svim rješenjima (i mišljenju) MORA biti *žig konačnosti*. To ti nitko ne kaže, pa nakon 2-3 tjedna šalju pismo u kojem to zahtijevaju.

----------


## Fairy

Hvala puno!  :Kiss:

----------


## iri

Koliko sam ja do sada skužila imaš pravo tražiti u bilo kojem trenutku ako imaš opravdane razloge!  :Smile: [/quote]


a dali ima veze to što čekam drugo dijete i što sam i onako doma i da li to znači da bi se jedno kosilo s drugim??

----------


## Hello_Kitty

opet ja uljecem s pitanjem ali tko ima pravo na DD u vrijeme produljenja porodiljnog? svi ili ovisi o placama?

----------


## paws

> opet ja uljecem s pitanjem ali tko ima pravo na DD u vrijeme produljenja porodiljnog? svi ili ovisi o placama?


Svi, DD nema veze sa visinom prijoda!  :Smile:

----------


## paws

> Koliko sam ja do sada skužila imaš pravo tražiti u bilo kojem trenutku ako imaš opravdane razloge!



a dali ima veze to što čekam drugo dijete i što sam i onako doma i da li to znači da bi se jedno kosilo s drugim??[/quote]

Po mom bi bilo da bi ti trebala zatvoriti bolovanje i otvoriti produljenje porodiljnog, valjda će se javiti cure koje znaju više o tome.
Probaj nazvati svoj CZSS i pitati.

----------


## malena beba

ja sam danas dobila zakljucak czs-a kojim se upucujemo na komisiju. koliko ste cekale na komisiju da vas pozove? naime, ja iman jos mjesec i pol, malo vise, do isteka porodiljnog ali mogla bi traziti i jos ona 3 tjedna sta je ranije rodjen (neda mi se ako cu prije toga dobiti rjesenje komisije). zna li neko (da sad ne trazim drugdje) koliko prije moram predati budu li mi trebala ta tri tjedna? mislila sam mjesec dana prije? jeli to dosta?

----------


## Jelka

*malena beba*, zovi komisiju odmah nek te ubace čim prije. Tako su meni napravili. Ali svejedno sam morala aktivirati i produljenje od 3 tjedna što je Jana ranije rođena, jer treba vremena nakon komisije da donesu nalaz i mišljenje.

----------


## paws

> *malena beba*, zovi komisiju odmah nek te ubace čim prije. Tako su meni napravili. Ali svejedno sam morala aktivirati i produljenje od 3 tjedna što je Jana ranije rođena, jer treba vremena nakon komisije da donesu nalaz i mišljenje.


Kak to misliš zovi komisiju, :shock: 
koga se to treba zvati?
Jel se to zove samo u slučaju kada je blizu istek porodiljnog?

----------


## Teica

Što se tiče komisije, mi smo molili socijalnu radnicu da napravi što god može da ubrza poziv na komisiju.

U vezi naknade za bolovanje odmah nakon porodiljnog,*Mirjana*, točno kažeš - isplaćuje se minimalac - ja sam bila u krivu  :Embarassed:  

(I to na način da ti prvo poslodavac isplati a onda mu HZZO to refundira u roku od 45 dana)

Što se tiče bolovanja zbog skrbi za dijete do 3. god.života, pedijatar može dati maksimalno 30 dana. To *sigurno može*! - ja sam bila na tom bolovanju.

(Kako mi je friško, od danas  :Smile:  , natjeravanje s računovodstvom baš u vezi toga, znam gdje to piše:Zakon o obveznom zdravstvenom osiguranju, članci od 31 do 34)

----------


## paws

> *malena beba*, zovi komisiju odmah nek te ubace čim prije. Tako su meni napravili. Ali svejedno sam morala aktivirati i produljenje od 3 tjedna što je Jana ranije rođena, jer treba vremena nakon komisije da donesu nalaz i mišljenje.


Kak to misliš zovi komisiju, :shock: 
koga se to treba zvati?
Jel se to zove samo u slučaju kada je blizu istek porodiljnog?

----------


## Jelka

> Jelka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *malena beba*, zovi komisiju odmah nek te ubace čim prije. Tako su meni napravili. Ali svejedno sam morala aktivirati i produljenje od 3 tjedna što je Jana ranije rođena, jer treba vremena nakon komisije da donesu nalaz i mišljenje.
> 
> 
> Kak to misliš zovi komisiju, :shock: 
> koga se to treba zvati?
> Jel se to zove samo u slučaju kada je blizu istek porodiljnog?


Da. Pa ti oni izađu u susret i ubace te u prvi idući termin. Tak su barem meni napravili.

----------


## malena beba

a koga da zovem? socijalnu radnicu koja je zaduzena za moj slucaj?

----------


## paws

> paws prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Jelka prvotno napisa
> ...


Jel to prolazi samo za neke turbo hitne slučajeve ili...?

----------


## leonisa

meni je soc. radnica ubrzala zbog isteka porodiljnog.

----------


## paws

> meni je soc. radnica ubrzala zbog isteka porodiljnog.


A koliko ti je bilo vremena do isteka kada je soc. radnica poduzimala mjere ubrzanja?

----------


## Jelka

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> meni je soc. radnica ubrzala zbog isteka porodiljnog.
> 
> 
> A koliko ti je bilo vremena do isteka kada je soc. radnica poduzimala mjere ubrzanja?


Meni mislim mjesec i pol. Ali nisam 100% ziher.

----------


## ivana zg

Curke može sad jedno možda glupo pitanje  :Embarassed:  ?
Emi je naručena kod fizijatra dr.Žućka 14.12.07. na Goljak, tada će imati 8 mjeseci i 4 dana.
Kako sada ja trebam postupiti? Pitati fizijatra preporuku za produljeni  :Embarassed:   :/  biti će mi malo neugodno, možda se naljuti i kaže da nije na meni da to pitam ili odlučujem?

Mislim šta,i kako da ga pitam, možda,: doktore kako po vama Emi napreduje, mislite li da bi možda trebala razmišljati o produljenom porodiljnom radi njege?
 8)
 Što ako kaže da je to još rano, za odlučiti?

Ako se složi, moram li mu sama reći da mi napiše preporuku, ili on to sam zna?

Što ako se fizijatar složi a neuropedijatar ne?

----------


## paws

> paws prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  leonisa prvotno napisa
> ...


Meni je još ostalo 2 mjeseca, ali sad ovi blagdani tu ću sigurno izgubiti 2 tjedna.
Ja imam muškog soc. radnika i ne znakm kak da to kažem, ali nije baš nešto poduzetan, svaki puta mi je rekao ma imate vi vremena i sve tako nekako i sve tako jednoličnim tonom glasa ma dobro, ma sve to bude...bla, bla, tip je jednom rječju totalno ne zainteresiran za bilo kaj!  :Rolling Eyes:   :Mad:

----------


## mirjana

> Curke može sad jedno možda glupo pitanje  ?
> Emi je naručena kod fizijatra dr.Žućka 14.12.07. na Goljak, tada će imati 8 mjeseci i 4 dana.
> Kako sada ja trebam postupiti? Pitati fizijatra preporuku za produljeni   :/  biti će mi malo neugodno, možda se naljuti i kaže da nije na meni da to pitam ili odlučujem?
> 
> Mislim šta,i kako da ga pitam, možda,: doktore kako po vama Emi napreduje, mislite li da bi možda trebala razmišljati o produljenom porodiljnom radi njege?
>  8)
>  Što ako kaže da je to još rano, za odlučiti?
> 
> Ako se složi, moram li mu sama reći da mi napiše preporuku, ili on to sam zna?
> ...


nema ti što biti neugodno, nama je fizijatrica napisala tu potvrdu kad je N. imala 9 mjeseci, ja sam rekla da razmišljam o ostanku kod kuće nakon 1. rođendana, ona je odmah rekla "da, da, svakako, evo odmah ću dopisati"
ako želiš da ti sve bude gotovo na vrijeme, trebaš podnijeti taj zahtjev kad bude imala 9 mjeseci

----------


## mg1975

> Jelka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  paws prvotno napisa
> ...


Paws, sorry javila bi ti ja broj od komisije ranije, ali kako je L bolesna nemam baš nešto vremena za forum. Imaš pp.

----------


## malena beba

ja iman jos jedno pitanje u vezi DD. dokad imas pravo na njega kad ga dobijes? dokad traje i dopust ili? jer sam dobila informaciju od jedne poznanice da imas pravo do 18-tog rodjendana bez obzira na trajanje dopusta (koje ionako max. traje do 7. rodj.)  jel zna netko? 
nemojte ubit glasnika  8)

----------


## paws

> ja iman jos jedno pitanje u vezi DD. dokad imas pravo na njega kad ga dobijes? dokad traje i dopust ili? jer sam dobila informaciju od jedne poznanice da imas pravo do 18-tog rodjendana bez obzira na trajanje dopusta (koje ionako max. traje do 7. rodj.)  jel zna netko? 
> nemojte ubit glasnika  8)


 :shock:   :Laughing:

----------


## leonisa

ispravite me ako sam na krivom tragu ali ovaj DD je drukciji od onog na "koji smo navikli" iliti "uobicajenog".
ovaj DD dobijas bez obzira na primanja u kucanstvu na temelju rjesenja o dopustu radi njege djeteta.
on prestaje, kao i primanja od 2000kn kad se promijeni stanje- kada se prekine dopust ili radi povratka na posao ili radi odluke komisije ili radi isteka dopusta i ne trazenja produljenja.
18 godina je slucaj onog prvog DD.

----------


## leonisa

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> meni je soc. radnica ubrzala zbog isteka porodiljnog.
> 
> 
> A koliko ti je bilo vremena do isteka kada je soc. radnica poduzimala mjere ubrzanja?


ni mj. dana.

sorry i meni je L. bolesna ovih dana pa nisam cesto tu.

----------


## paws

> paws prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  leonisa prvotno napisa
> ...


Nama je 2 mjeseca do isteka, jel ih ima smisla zvati radi ubrzanja postupka?

----------


## leonisa

paja bi. cisto da im das do znanja pa ce onda i oni znati da li treba ili ne ubaciti u 5. brzinu.

----------


## paws

> paja bi. cisto da im das do znanja pa ce onda i oni znati da li treba ili ne ubaciti u 5. brzinu.


Hvala na savjetu  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------

Pozdrav svima, imam curicu kojoj je dijagnosticiran atopični dermatitis. Zanima me kolike su mi šanse da dobijem produljeni porodiljni? Curica mi ima 9 mjeseci.

----------


## malena beba

*biserka* najbolje ti je da se raspitas u svom czsu.

*cure*daj mi ponovite sto mi treba da produzim porodiljni do ocekivanog datuma poroda! preslik trudnicke knjizice, vjerojatno otpusno pismo iz bolnice... jos nesto? 
pliz, da ne trazim sada....

----------


## malena beba

nikako mi neide ovo s bbcodom uvik ga zaboravim iskljucit   :Embarassed:

----------


## Minnie

Misliš uključiti? Poštelaj u profilu.  :Smile:

----------


## malena beba

> Misliš uključiti? Poštelaj u profilu.


da vidim sad,... ma to sam ja nesto dirala pa stalno zaboravljam... sta ces, starim... (a tek su mi 23 ...)

----------


## malena beba

jeeeeeeeeeeee, sad je dobro  :D 

sad mi jos samo dogovorite na pitanje!! (vidi par postova prije!)

----------


## Mima

> *biserka* najbolje ti je da se raspitas u svom czsu.
> 
> *cure*daj mi ponovite sto mi treba da produzim porodiljni do ocekivanog datuma poroda! preslik trudnicke knjizice, vjerojatno otpusno pismo iz bolnice... jos nesto? 
> pliz, da ne trazim sada....


Treba ti nešto gdje piše očekivani datum poroda - znači ako si imala trudničku knjižicu, onda ti vjerojatno piše u njoj. I otpusno pismo.

----------


## paws

Mi nismo još ni bili na komisiji, ali me zanima:
Da li se itko žalio na odluku komisije i kakva je u tom slučaju procedura? :?

----------


## Fairy

Imam još jedno pitanje, na koju točno adresu šaljem zahtjev za dd?
Iz Karlovca sam, ali mi je jedna poznanica rekla da je ona slala direkt u Zgb jer je tako brže. 
Pa ako netko zna točnu adresu bila bih mu zahvalna.

----------


## otocanka

> Imam još jedno pitanje, na koju točno adresu šaljem zahtjev za dd?
> Iz Karlovca sam, ali mi je jedna poznanica rekla da je ona slala direkt u Zgb jer je tako brže. 
> Pa ako netko zna točnu adresu bila bih mu zahvalna.


Ja sam predala u HZMO, A. Žaje 44.

Teta koja je zaprimila papire rekla je da joj u veljači pošaljem popunjeni obrazac na tu adresu (u svrhu "godišnjeg obnavljanja obrazaca").

A koliko možeš slanjem ubrzati proces, nemam pojima. Meni je rekla da odobravanje traje 2 mjeseca  :/ .

----------


## Fairy

Hvala na brzom odgovoru!
 :Kiss:

----------


## paws

Danas bili na komisiji u Trnju!
Ovo moram podijeliti sa vama, bilo je grozno!

Prvo kod psihologice, skroz simpa i dobra ženskica, to smo za koju minuticu rješili, onda smo bili kod soc. radnice, ona još više simpa, rješila nas u roku minute.

A onda horor baba pedica, koja vještica, to je prelijepa riječ za tu groznu ženu!  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Žena ima oko 65 možda i koju više, potpuno sjeda, ima starinski okvir od naočala i pravom smislu riječi izgleda kao vještica( ni malo ne pretjerujem)
Toliko je bila neljubazna i prema meni i prema R-u i bila je užasno gruba, a on je jadničak kod nje toliko vrištao i cijelo vrijeme joj se trgao iz ruku i gledao prema meni.

Bilo je prestrašno, evo još sada nakon što je prošlo 7 sati od pregleda ne mogu doći k sebi, totalno sam pod šokom, jadna i izmoždena kao da me netko fizički i psihički maltretirao!
Totalno se nisam snašla još se nitko nije tako grozno odnosio prema mom djetetu, trebala sam ga uzeti i ne dat joj ga u ruke, ali to se sve toliko brzo odvijalo i sad više ne mogu vratiti vrijeme natrag, a R je cijeli nakon toga bio ukomiran i čitav ostatak dana je plakao, ma užas!
Rekla mi je da ga skinem i on je plakao i ja sam ga skidala i po malo tješila, onda ga je ona uzela i na silu skidala.

Kada ga je pustila da puza po onom malom krevetu on je već pri prvom puzaju bio na rubu kreveta i skoro pao i naravno da sam ja u tom času krenula prema njemu, a ona je graknula na mene ma pustite ga neće on pasti i opet ista situacija on na rubu ja prema njemu i ona opet skoćila na mene da ga pustim!

Ma žena je odvratna, kad smo sjedili na hodniku i čekali ulazi ona u zgradu već odmah se na njoj vidjelo na prvi pogled da je jako zločesta, nit je pozdravila prisutne! :shock:

Nije mi jasno kako jedan tako zao čovjek/žena može biti pedijatar, ta žena je toliko frustrirana, vidi se na njoj da mrzi cijeli svijet, a valjda i sebe!

Ma ne znam šta više da kažem, jedno od groznijih iskustava u mom životu i najgroznije iskustvo od kada se R rodio!

----------


## leonisa

:/ jel pricamo o istoj....po mjestu opisa i opisu ljudi, cinimi se da da. samo sto je ona bila meni super. cak je rekla da se nju pita da ni jedna majka ne bi isla na posao prije djetetove 3. godine i da bi svaka majka bila sa djetetom.

mozda se meni nije cinila grubom jer smo mi te sokove vec prosli na vjezbama na goljaku...

----------


## paws

> :/ jel pricamo o istoj....po mjestu opisa i opisu ljudi, cinimi se da da. samo sto je ona bila meni super. cak je rekla da se nju pita da ni jedna majka ne bi isla na posao prije djetetove 3. godine i da bi svaka majka bila sa djetetom.
> 
> mozda se meni nije cinila grubom jer smo mi te sokove vec prosli na vjezbama na goljaku...


R plaće na vježbama na Goljaku, ali se nikada do sada nije tako trgao nekome iz ruku, kao da ga ona otima od mene, ma baš je bilo grozno!

----------


## leonisa

znam  :Crying or Very sad:  
prosli smo to par puta na zamjeni na vjezbama. plakala sam s njom.

mozda je doktorici bio los dan. ili kad smo mi bili dobar dan.

pusa velikom decku  :Love:

----------


## paws

> znam  
> prosli smo to par puta na zamjeni na vjezbama. plakala sam s njom.
> 
> mozda je doktorici bio los dan. ili kad smo mi bili dobar dan.
> 
> pusa velikom decku


Hvala na riječima utjehe!  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## mg1975

Samo da javimo dobre vijesti....... Komisija je odlučila da mogu koristiti dopust za njegu djeteta do 12. mj. 2008.  :D 

Svima koji čekaju mišljenje komisije držimo fige.......  :Smile: 

Ako ima netko tko je otišao raditi 4h (bavim se tom mišlju......jer stalno nam fali novčića) neka mi javi kao ide to sa naknadom plaće o CZSS-a (mislim jel umanjuju svoj dio?.......negdje sam na forumu pročitala to).

----------


## otocanka

> Ako ima netko tko je otišao raditi 4h (bavim se tom mišlju......jer stalno nam fali novčića) neka mi javi kao ide to sa naknadom plaće o CZSS-a (mislim jel umanjuju svoj dio?.......negdje sam na forumu pročitala to).


Javim za mjesec i nešto  - kad mi sjedne prva lova   :Wink:

----------


## malena beba

> mg1975 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ako ima netko tko je otišao raditi 4h (bavim se tom mišlju......jer stalno nam fali novčića) neka mi javi kao ide to sa naknadom plaće o CZSS-a (mislim jel umanjuju svoj dio?.......negdje sam na forumu pročitala to).
> 
> 
> Javim za mjesec i nešto  - kad mi sjedne prva lova


mislim da u tom slucaju poslodavac isplacuje pola place a ostatak czss. 

*koliko ste dugo cekali da vas pozovu na komisiju*? mi jos cekamo, vec ludim...

----------


## malena beba

paws   :Love:    za bebicu sto je to morala proci na pregledu...

----------


## otocanka

> *koliko ste dugo cekali da vas pozovu na komisiju*? mi jos cekamo, vec ludim...


Papire sam predala početkom 7. mjeseca. 

Razgovor s pedijatricom i soc. radnicom samo obavili početkom 10. mjeseca, a nakon par dana su donijeli odluku (zvala sam ih jer mi je bilo bitno zbog organizacije na poslu).

----------


## mg1975

*koliko ste dugo cekali da vas pozovu na komisiju*? mi jos cekamo, vec ludim...[/quote]

Mi smo predali papire 29.10., dobili zaključak od CZSS-a 9.11., bili na komisiji 21.11. i kao što napisah danas me zvala soc. da mi kaže do kad imam dopust. Kod nas je to išlo relativno brzo, dok ako pročitaš prijašnje postove Paws je malo više čekala. Ovo su sve informacije za ZG, kako je u drugim gradovima neznam. 

Nazovi svoj CZSS i zamoli ih da ubrzaju proceduru. Ako si iz ZG javi mi se na pp da ti pošaljem broj od komisije.


A sad ja još jedno pitanjce.........Lucija je rođena 20.01., produženje sam dobila do 12. mj. 2008.g. (što je 11 mj), točnije ću znati u ponedjeljak kad idem do soc. radnice. 
Jel ima netko da je dobio isto manje od 12 mj? Nekako sam stekla dojam da se dobije na 6 mj., 12 mj., 24 mj..  :?

----------


## paws

> :/ jel pricamo o istoj....po mjestu opisa i opisu ljudi, cinimi se da da. samo sto je ona bila meni super. cak je rekla da se nju pita da ni jedna majka ne bi isla na posao prije djetetove 3. godine i da bi svaka majka bila sa djetetom.
> 
> mozda se meni nije cinila grubom jer smo mi te sokove vec prosli na vjezbama na goljaku...


Naša pedica je bila D. Lipovac, jel ista bila i vama?  :Smile:

----------


## -tajana-

> *koliko ste dugo cekali da vas pozovu na komisiju*? mi jos cekamo, vec ludim...


23.09. smo predali papire, 22.10. bili na komisiji, a rješenje još uvijek čekamo   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## paws

Predali smo papire 9.11., poziv za komisiju dobili 8.12., na komisiji bili 11.12. i soc. radnica na komisiji nam je rekla da nazovem iza 20.12. u svoj CZSS i da će mi reči što je komisija odlučila, a naknadno ću dobiti rješenje!

----------


## ivana zg

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> :/ jel pricamo o istoj....po mjestu opisa i opisu ljudi, cinimi se da da. samo sto je ona bila meni super. cak je rekla da se nju pita da ni jedna majka ne bi isla na posao prije djetetove 3. godine i da bi svaka majka bila sa djetetom.
> 
> mozda se meni nije cinila grubom jer smo mi te sokove vec prosli na vjezbama na goljaku...
> 
> 
> Naša pedica je bila D. Lipovac, jel ista bila i vama?



dr.Lipovac  :Evil or Very Mad:   ako je to ona što je meni predavala na pedagoškom faxu Bože sačuvaj- srušila me je, jednom, samo sam kod nje pala, a poslije više nisam izašla jer su rekli da je UMRLA i da ćemo dobiti zamjenu?!!!

E samo mi još to treba da je živa i da me dočeka na komisiji, neću ni čekati da mi jave rešenje,opet me neće pustiti  :Laughing:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Fairy

> malena beba prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *koliko ste dugo cekali da vas pozovu na komisiju*? mi jos cekamo, vec ludim...
> 
> 
> 23.09. smo predali papire, 22.10. bili na komisiji, a rješenje još uvijek čekamo



Daj probaj nazvati centar pa pitaj zašto tako kasni. Ne bi smjelo tako dugo.

----------


## -tajana-

> -tajana- prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  malena beba prvotno napisa
> ...


Zovem svaki tjedan, već mi je neugodno, stvar je u tome što je komisija bila u drugom mjestu pa prvo oni trebaju tamo riješiti papire i poslati u CZSS kod nas.

----------


## leonisa

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> :/ jel pricamo o istoj....po mjestu opisa i opisu ljudi, cinimi se da da. samo sto je ona bila meni super. cak je rekla da se nju pita da ni jedna majka ne bi isla na posao prije djetetove 3. godine i da bi svaka majka bila sa djetetom.
> 
> mozda se meni nije cinila grubom jer smo mi te sokove vec prosli na vjezbama na goljaku...
> 
> 
> Naša pedica je bila D. Lipovac, jel ista bila i vama?


iskreno, nemam pojma. sad mi se neda kopati po papirima, ali pogledat cu.

----------


## ivana zg

Držite fige, sutra idemo kod dr.Žućka, nadam se da će nam napisati preporuku, za produljenje. Jako bih htjela ostati s Emi bar još godinu dana, a da je opet sve u redu s njom.  :Sad:   :Wink:

----------


## leonisa

da bude tako da ste sretni!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## paws

> paws prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  leonisa prvotno napisa
> ...


Ma nema frke!  :Kiss:

----------


## paws

> Držite fige, sutra idemo kod dr.Žućka, nadam se da će nam napisati preporuku, za produljenje. Jako bih htjela ostati s Emi bar još godinu dana, a da je opet sve u redu s njom.


Sutra mislimo na vas i držimo vam fige!  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## malena beba

ja iman pitanje o DD doplatku koji se dobije. da li se u drugom mj moraju redovno slati papiri ili?

----------


## mg1975

I mi se pridružujemo sa dobrim željama.   :Love:  

Inače mi smo odlučili da ostanem doma sa L barem do proljeća, a onda da idem raditi na 4 sata.

----------


## paws

> I mi se pridružujemo sa dobrim željama.   
> 
> Inače mi smo odlučili da ostanem doma sa L barem do proljeća, a onda da idem raditi na 4 sata.


I do kada ste točno dobili dopust?

----------


## otocanka

Cure, dobila sam poziv da se javim u Žajinu da naprave zapisnik i nisu napisali datum. Jel to i inače tako?

----------


## Fairy

> ja iman pitanje o DD doplatku koji se dobije. da li se u drugom mj moraju redovno slati papiri ili?


Meni su rekli da krajem 1.mj. ponovno donesem ispunjeni obrazac iz NN.

----------


## malena beba

meni ce dopust vjerojatno i poceti tek pocetkom drugog mj pa nema veze

----------


## mg1975

> I do kada ste točno dobili dopust?


Ma idem tek u ponedjeljak kod soc. pa ću znati točno. I naravno javim   :Smile:

----------


## -tajana-

Danas sam bila u CZSS, dobila sam dopust do 31.12.2008.  :D  :D

----------


## paws

> Danas sam bila u CZSS, dobila sam dopust do 31.12.2008.  :D  :D


Super, super, čestitam  :Heart:   :Heart:  

Znači godinu i mjesec dana, pa nisam znala , mislila sam da oni to zaokruže pa daju na godinu ili dvije!?

----------


## malena beba

cestitam, blago ti se...
jeste li poziv na komisiju dobili pismeno ili usmeno? 
ja danas zvala CZSS i otpilili su me da ne znaju kad ce bit komisija, da cu dobit poziv   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## -tajana-

pismeno

----------


## malena beba

hvala   :Smile:

----------


## ivana zg

Hvala curke na željam i vibrama, upalilo je :D 

Mislila sam da će ko zadnji put na nas stresti srvlje i kamenje, kad ono, njemu sve OK :shock: , super napreduje, pa joj se divi kako mu ona pjeva   :Laughing:  ...vidim ja ništa od preporuke, pa fga sramežljivo upitala:značili to da ona po vama može u jaslice s godinu dana, i ne trebam tražiti produljenje radinjege?  :Embarassed:   :Wink:  Mislim ja bi rado ostala s njom, ai samo doji, neće ništa drugo  :Embarassed:   :Laughing:   8) 

Kaže on, ma baš je drag taj naš dr.Žućko;ma, mama, nema problema, napisat ću ja vama preporuku, ali kako ona po novom napreduje, neće te dobiti ni 3mj od komisije.

Mislim si: Hvala Bogu da je sve u redu, ali ipak bum ja probala s komisijom, pa što bude, bude  :Razz:  

Sada ću morati sve ispočetka čitati što ste pisale:
Trebam li prvo s tom preporukom njenom pedijatru ili da odmah u ponedjeljak zovem CZSS u Dubravi?
Tko mi daje obrazac-centar zar ne? :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## leonisa

pedijatru osim ako tvoj pedijatar nema formular, onda ides prvo u CZS po njega. nazovi ga i pitaj.


ceskam se po glavi...sta niste gore pisale da pedijatar vise nis ne ispunjava...?

----------


## malena beba

nista ti od pedijatra ne trebe. idio dmah u czs, oni ce ti kazati sto treba. trebaju ti svi njeni nalazi + uho,grlo, nos i okulist (ako to prije niste radili), zatim vjencani list, rodni list (vas i djetetov) , ugovor o radu za tebe i tm, preslike osobnih od vas dvoje i maticni br.djeteta. milsim da je to sve, i tamo popunjavas jedan obrazac, zapravo socijalna radnica ga popunjava (a ti dobijas pitanja tipa ima li problema u obitelji i u kakvom stanu zivis   :Grin:  )... mislim da je zo sve, ako sam nesto propustila nadopunite me

----------


## mg1975

:D Bila sam u ponedjeljak u CZSS-u, dobili dopust do 31.12.2008. :D 

Čekamo rješenje, a onda trkom u mirovinsko podnjeti zahtjev za DD.   :Laughing:

----------


## ivana zg

Hvala curke :D   :Kiss:  

Zvala sam CZSS u Dubravi, danas oko 15:30.
Tražila sam referenta za djecu s posebnim potrebama.
Javila mi se i bila jako susretljiva, ali zamolila me da dođem poslije Nove Godine, jer sam joj ja rekla da imam već sada sve papire.

I po novom ne moram ići pedijatru, i trebaju mi nalazi svi oni koji ste vi rekli;fizijatar, neuropedijatar, otorinolaringolog, okulist.
Rekala mi je da mi za sada ne treba potvrda da smo MM i ja zaposleni, mada je po meni to glupo, jer zašto bi naš slučaj komisija uopće razmatrala ako jedno od nas radi?

Sve ću ja to sutra što imam isfotokopirati, i nabaviti od firmr potvrdu da radim, pa joj se možda zaletim i prije Nove  :Laughing:   8) 

Kojem ste otorinolaringologu išle, negdje gdje puno ne gnjave djecu?

----------


## paws

> Hvala curke :D   
> 
> Zvala sam CZSS u Dubravi, danas oko 15:30.
> Tražila sam referenta za djecu s posebnim potrebama.
> Javila mi se i bila jako susretljiva, ali zamolila me da dođem poslije Nove Godine, jer sam joj ja rekla da imam već sada sve papire.
> 
> I po novom ne moram ići pedijatru, i trebaju mi nalazi svi oni koji ste vi rekli;fizijatar, neuropedijatar, otorinolaringolog, okulist.
> Rekala mi je da mi za sada ne treba potvrda da smo MM i ja zaposleni, mada je po meni to glupo, jer zašto bi naš slučaj komisija uopće razmatrala ako jedno od nas radi?
> 
> ...


Mi smo bili u Klaićevoj i bili gotovi za 5min, doktorica je bila skroz ok, ne sjećam se kako se zove, ali ako trebaš javi se pa ti pošaljem na pp!

----------


## malena beba

mi smo pozvani u petak na komisiju  :D  :D  :D 
drzite nam fige da dobijemo sto duze!!!!

----------


## paws

> mi smo pozvani u petak na komisiju  :D  :D  :D 
> drzite nam fige da dobijemo sto duze!!!!


Držimo fige  :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## mg1975

> mi smo pozvani u petak na komisiju  :D  :D  :D 
> drzite nam fige da dobijemo sto duze!!!!


bilo je već i vrijeme
držimo fige   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## kokolo

dal mi netko može objasniti gdje se točno u splitu predaju papiri za DD? danas smo dobili rješenje,godinu još. i zvala sam poznanika koji radi u mirovinskom u splitu i čovjek se iznenadio,kakav doplatak kad prelazimo onih 1600 i nešto,da postoji samo jedna vrsta doplatka,da pričam gluposti... na brzinu sam mu poklopila. sad- ne znam gdje trebamo ići? i koje papire nosimo? i dal moraju domovnica ili rodni list biti noviji ili mogu oni koje smo dobili kad se ona rodila (prije 13 mjeseci)? jer rođena je u splitu (mi živimo u sinju) pa bi trebali nove vaditi u splitu. a muž radi po cijele dane a i sad će blagdani... htjela bih se toga riješiti prije. pomozite splićani.   :Smile:

----------


## Dolisa

> dal mi netko može objasniti gdje se točno u splitu predaju papiri za DD? danas smo dobili rješenje,godinu još. i zvala sam poznanika koji radi u mirovinskom u splitu i čovjek se iznenadio,kakav doplatak kad prelazimo onih 1600 i nešto,da postoji samo jedna vrsta doplatka,da pričam gluposti... na brzinu sam mu poklopila. sad- ne znam gdje trebamo ići? i koje papire nosimo? i dal moraju domovnica ili rodni list biti noviji ili mogu oni koje smo dobili kad se ona rodila (prije 13 mjeseci)? jer rođena je u splitu (mi živimo u sinju) pa bi trebali nove vaditi u splitu. a muž radi po cijele dane a i sad će blagdani... htjela bih se toga riješiti prije. pomozite splićani.


Predajes na mirovinskom, iza HZZO zgrade  :Smile:  
Ne treba ti nista ako vec primas djecji, samo odneses rjesenje i oni ti daju potvrdu da su primili na znanje predano, slijedeci mjesec ces dobiti poviseni DD. Sve ostale podatke i dokumente oni vec imaju, znaci nista od domovnica, rodnih listova ti nije potrebno.
A ako ne primas djecji, e onda mislim da moram ispuniti i onaj formular iz NN, i donijeti x drugih dokumenata...to se bas ne sjecam sto tocno
 :Kiss:

----------


## kokolo

dolisa,hvala. molim te samo još ako možeš napisati točnu adresu ili bar otprilike objasniti gdje je.

----------


## malena beba

moram li nesto ponjeti na komisiju?

----------


## Fairy

> dal mi netko može objasniti gdje se točno u splitu predaju papiri za DD? danas smo dobili rješenje,godinu još. i zvala sam poznanika koji radi u mirovinskom u splitu i čovjek se iznenadio,kakav doplatak kad prelazimo onih 1600 i nešto,da postoji samo jedna vrsta doplatka,da pričam gluposti... na brzinu sam mu poklopila. sad- ne znam gdje trebamo ići? i koje papire nosimo? i dal moraju domovnica ili rodni list biti noviji ili mogu oni koje smo dobili kad se ona rodila (prije 13 mjeseci)? jer rođena je u splitu (mi živimo u sinju) pa bi trebali nove vaditi u splitu. a muž radi po cijele dane a i sad će blagdani... htjela bih se toga riješiti prije. pomozite splićani.


Moraš kupiti obrazac u NN za DD, fotokopirati osobne od TM i tebe, rješenje od centra i nalaz i obrazloženje,rodni list mislim da može biti stariji, i fotokopiju žiro-rn-a. Barem sam ja to trebala, ništa drugo me nisu tražili. Mislim da to vrijedi za sve gradove.

----------


## Fairy

> moram li nesto ponjeti na komisiju?


Mi nismo ništa nosili jer oni već imaju sve nalaze i podatke.

----------


## malena beba

to sam i pretpostavila ali trese me trema pa eto...

----------


## Fairy

> to sam i pretpostavila ali trese me trema pa eto...


Ma bit će sve ok. vidjet ćeš. Meni maleni hoda od 11 mj. pa smo svejedno dobili produžetak 6 mj.
Drži se i bez panike.  :Kiss:  
Javi kako ste prošli.

----------


## nikolicc

mi dobili produženje do rujna iduće god. kada će ponovo provesti vještačenje i dok ne donesu novo riješenje primati ćemo novce :D 

sada se već lakše diše  :Grin:

----------


## paws

> mi dobili produženje do rujna iduće god. kada će ponovo provesti vještačenje i dok ne donesu novo riješenje primati ćemo novce :D 
> 
> sada se već lakše diše


Čestitam! :D

----------


## mg1975

> mi dobili produženje do rujna iduće god. kada će ponovo provesti vještačenje i dok ne donesu novo riješenje primati ćemo novce :D 
> 
> sada se već lakše diše


 :D  Jupi!

----------


## Fairy

> mi dobili produženje do rujna iduće god. kada će ponovo provesti vještačenje i dok ne donesu novo riješenje primati ćemo novce :D 
> 
> sada se već lakše diše



Super!  :Kiss:

----------


## malena beba

evo me. komisija je traja cak 5 min. bilo ih je troje i uopce ga nisu pregledavali nego sam ja morala rec sta moze a sta ne... 
sad cekamo rjesenje ....  :Cekam:  


 :Klap:   :D   za one koji su vec dobili rjesenje, veselimo se skupa s vama

----------


## -tajana-

> mi dobili produženje do rujna iduće god. kada će ponovo provesti vještačenje i dok ne donesu novo riješenje primati ćemo novce :D 
> 
> sada se već lakše diše


 :D

----------


## ivana zg

Curke jedva čekam da prođe Nova da napokon krenem s tim papirima.

Imam pitanje:sjedište moje firmr je u Rijeci, ja živim i radim u Zg-u, mogu li oni meni poslati e-mail-om potvrdu o radnom odnosu (ili ugovor o radu?) pa si ja to sam isprintam ili mora to biti orginal, pa moraju slati preporučeno?

Hvala, i sretno svima u Novoj 2008g , s komisijom, želim nam da svi dobijemo produljenje :D  :D

----------


## malena beba

ja sam odnjela fotokopiju ali je bio pecat od firme na njoj (mislim pecetirano je nakon sta su mi fotokopirali) tako da vjerojatno mozes isprinatat pa pecetirat u podruznici u kojoj radis?

----------


## ivana zg

> ja sam odnjela fotokopiju ali je bio pecat od firme na njoj (mislim pecetirano je nakon sta su mi fotokopirali) tako da vjerojatno mozes isprinatat pa pecetirat u podruznici u kojoj radis?


Hvala

----------


## dunyac

Evo i ja sam mama u postupku stjecanja prava na njegu djeteta nakon godine dana.
Što se tiče promjene zakona prema kojem se moraju napraviti brojni pregledi (neuroped. fizijatar, otorinac i okulist) to je  prema mojim informacijama bila administrativna pogreska jer se to odnosilo na djecu koja su rodjena prijevremeno i pokrenuta je procedura da se taj dio u zakonu ponisti. 
Korisne informacije vezane za preglede: Poliklinika Helena imam jeftinije preglede za otorinca i neuropedijatra  :Smile: 
Sretno svima   :Smile:

----------


## paws

Evo dobili danas rješenje i nama je odobreno produljenje! :D

----------


## dunyac

Cestitam paws  :D 
Jel zna neko gdje se prvatno moze obaviti okulistički pregled?
Unaprijed hvala

----------


## paws

> Cestitam paws  :D 
> Jel zna neko gdje se prvatno moze obaviti okulistički pregled?
> Unaprijed hvala


Malo prelistaj po ovom topicu, prije nekih mjesec i pol je jedna forumašica pisala o nekoj okulističkoj ordinaciji u Maksimirskoj i jako ju je nahvalila i što se tiće brzine i uslužnosti i jako dobrog ophođenja sa dječicom!  :Smile:

----------


## paws

> Cestitam paws  :D


Hvala!
 :D

----------


## dunyac

Zvala sam tu ordinaciju ali kazu da devetomjesečno dijete ne pregledavaju, da mora u bolnicu, a termina u bolnici ima tek u veljači  :Sad:

----------


## paws

> Zvala sam tu ordinaciju ali kazu da devetomjesečno dijete ne pregledavaju, da mora u bolnicu, a termina u bolnici ima tek u veljači


Nazovi bolnicu Rebro, mislim da smo mi tamo dobili termin za nekih 12 dana kod dr.Vlahovića!
A u ostalom ti mžeš predati sve dokumente i da čekate red za komisiju, tako smo mi i onda smo na komisiju donijeli nalaz okuliste, ustvari se desilo to da je R na komisiji bio jako uzrujan, a onda sam i ja bila i u tom stanju sam im zaboravila ostaviti taj nalaz i tek sam ga dostavila komisiji 10dana nakon vještačenja(faksirao ga je moj soc. radnik) i sve je bilo ok!
Eto to su moja iskustva, nadam se da će ti biti od pomoći!
Sretno!   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## iki

Paws i drugim mamama kojima je odobreno produljelje čestitam od srca!

Uživajte u svojoj dječici i što prije ispravite te sitne nedostatke ako ih uopće možemo tako zvat!
Moja šmizla ima 21 mjesec i presretna sam što sam ostala doma s njom, no da nisam dobila produljenje, ja bi svakak ostala na neplaćenom do njene 2god.

Imam pitanje za mame koje koriste dulje vrijeme njegu djeteta:
Da li se dječji doplatak dobiven za njegu djeteta mora ponovno prijavljivati svake kalendarski nove godine?
Ili kad ga jednom ostvariš, teče do kraja dobivene njege?

----------


## paws

> Paws i drugim mamama kojima je odobreno produljelje čestitam od srca!
> Uživajte u svojoj dječici i što prije ispravite te sitne nedostatke ako ih uopće možemo tako zvat!


Hvala!  :Kiss:  
Uživat ću itekako  :Heart:  ! 

:D  :D  :D

----------


## otocanka

> Imam pitanje za mame koje koriste dulje vrijeme njegu djeteta:
> Da li se dječji doplatak dobiven za njegu djeteta mora ponovno prijavljivati svake kalendarski nove godine?
> Ili kad ga jednom ostvariš, teče do kraja dobivene njege?


Nisam još ni prvu isplatu DD dobila, ali se ipak javljam   :Grin:  . 
Soc. radnica mi je rekla da vrijedi do slijedećeg vještačenja. 
Jedno što se obrazac za DD mora svake godine slati/nositi u Žajinu (do kraja veljače). Ja sam im sve papire predala početkom prosinca, a sad opet moram slati samo taj obrazac (ostala dokumentacija je važeća).

----------


## malena beba

cestitam paws!! ja jos cekam rjesenje... kad si ti bila na komisiji?

----------


## mg1975

> cestitam paws!! ja jos cekam rjesenje... kad si ti bila na komisiji?


malena beba jesi zvala komisiju ili svoju soc?  :? 
Vidim da ti uskoro ističe porodiljni, pa ti je rješenje već trebalo biti gotovo. Ja sam osobno preuzela rješenje (4.1., pravomoćno će biti 19.1.)jer bi mi postalo pravomoćno nakon isteka porodiljnog. 
Svakako ih zovi i maltretiraj, jer ćeš morati otvarati bolovanje nakon isteka porodiljnog.

----------


## dunyac

Da li ovi papiri koji se predaju uz zahtijev (rodni list, vjenčani, domovnica, uvjerenja o prebivalištu) moraju biti originali, ovjerene fotokopije ili samo fotokopije?

THNX

----------


## otocanka

> Da li ovi papiri koji se predaju uz zahtijev (rodni list, vjenčani, domovnica, uvjerenja o prebivalištu) moraju biti originali, ovjerene fotokopije ili samo fotokopije?
> 
> THNX


Ja sam predala sve kopije i nije bilo problema.

----------


## malena beba

hvala,provat cu nazvat sutra (nikad je nema). moj je problem sta sam ja trazila da mi produze do ocekivanog termina poroda ali ni za to jos nisan dobila rjesenje.  :/   navodno je gospodja koja to radi tek u ponedjeljak dosla s bolovanja (a ja sam predala papire prije vise od tri tjedna!!
a jel pise na rjesenju kad je doneseno ili 15 dana od kada ga dobijem?

----------


## mg1975

15 dana od dana preuzimanja.......ti osobno u CZSS-u ili od datuma kada poštaru potpišeš primitak pošiljke.

----------


## paws

> cestitam paws!! ja jos cekam rjesenje... kad si ti bila na komisiji?


Na komisiji smo bili 11.12., a 28.12. je stiglo moje rješenje od komisije u CZSS i onda je još par dana mom CZSS-u trebalo da napišu rješenje i da ga meni pošalju poštom.
Ali ako ti je stiska sa vremenom slobodno se dogovoriš sa svojim soc. radnikom da čim natipkaju rješenje da ga ti dođeš osobno preuzeti pošto češ na taj način dobiti na vremenu!
Sretno, držim fige da bude što prije!  :Smile:

----------


## paws

> Da li ovi papiri koji se predaju uz zahtijev (rodni list, vjenčani, domovnica, uvjerenja o prebivalištu) moraju biti originali, ovjerene fotokopije ili samo fotokopije?
> 
> THNX


Svi papiri trebaju biti fotokopije!

----------


## malena beba

bila sam danas nu czss-u. komisija jos nije donjela rjesenja   :Evil or Very Mad:   tako da ih ni oni jos nisu dobili   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## paws

> bila sam danas nu czss-u. komisija jos nije donjela rjesenja    tako da ih ni oni jos nisu dobili


Na pozivu za komisiju ti piše broj telefona od komisije pa ih probaj nazvati da ih pitaš da li mogu malo požuriti, probaj, nemam pojma jel to ok savjet, možda se javi netko tko ima takvo iskustvo!  :Smile:

----------


## iki

> malena beba prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> bila sam danas nu czss-u. komisija jos nije donjela rjesenja    tako da ih ni oni jos nisu dobili   
> 
> 
> Na pozivu za komisiju ti piše broj telefona od komisije pa ih probaj nazvati da ih pitaš da li mogu malo požuriti, probaj, nemam pojma jel to ok savjet, možda se javi netko tko ima takvo iskustvo!



Najbolje je da tvoja soc. rad. nazove, moja ih je zvala 2 put.

----------


## iki

> iki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Imam pitanje za mame koje koriste dulje vrijeme njegu djeteta:
> Da li se dječji doplatak dobiven za njegu djeteta mora ponovno prijavljivati svake kalendarski nove godine?
> Ili kad ga jednom ostvariš, teče do kraja dobivene njege?
> 
> 
> Nisam još ni prvu isplatu DD dobila, ali se ipak javljam   . 
> ...


Hvala!!!   :Love:

----------


## malena beba

> paws prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  malena beba prvotno napisa
> ...


moja socijalna radnica je rekla da ona tu nista ne moze dok oni ne posalju rjesenje. a neman br od komisije jer me socijalna radnica zvala na mobitel i rekla mi kad ce bit komisija. mogu samo cekati a to me izludjuje!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Hello_Kitty

> nasa curica od 11 mjeseci jos uvijek ne jede nego prakticki iskljucivo doji, a na kasicu koja nije tekuca joj se dize zeludac, culi smo da mozemo traziti produljenje pa smo krenuli u to, no vidim da je ta procedura jakooo duga i da to necemo stici obaviti prije zavrsetka porodiljnog (16.12.) a nismo mogli puno prije krenuti u to jer je postojalna realna sansa da ipak pocne jesti..dakle moje pitanje je sto dok cekam komisiju ili neke nalaze? da li je netko imao takav slucaj? da li mogu otvoriti bolovanje?


evo citiram sama sebe da ne opisujem ponovno  :Embarassed:  
dakle mi smo obavili sve preglede, bili na komisiji 19.12., ja sam se na posao trebala vratiti 16.12. no koristila sam stari godisnji koji sada istice (14.1.) a rjesenja od komisje jos uvijek nema (dr. je na godisnjem). bila sam danas kod svoje pedice i ona mi tvrdi da mi ne moze dati bolovanje i sto se nje tice da se vratim na posao dok ne dobijem rjesenje :?   :Evil or Very Mad:  
luda sam i jadna, uopce ne znam sto da radim, nemam pojima kada ce biti rjesenje i kakvo, a ona mi ne zeli pomoci
ima li netko ideju sto da radim?plizzz...

----------


## paws

> Hello_Kitty prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nasa curica od 11 mjeseci jos uvijek ne jede nego prakticki iskljucivo doji, a na kasicu koja nije tekuca joj se dize zeludac, culi smo da mozemo traziti produljenje pa smo krenuli u to, no vidim da je ta procedura jakooo duga i da to necemo stici obaviti prije zavrsetka porodiljnog (16.12.) a nismo mogli puno prije krenuti u to jer je postojalna realna sansa da ipak pocne jesti..dakle moje pitanje je sto dok cekam komisiju ili neke nalaze? da li je netko imao takav slucaj? da li mogu otvoriti bolovanje?
> 
> 
> evo citiram sama sebe da ne opisujem ponovno  
> dakle mi smo obavili sve preglede, bili na komisiji 19.12., ja sam se na posao trebala vratiti 16.12. no koristila sam stari godisnji koji sada istice (14.1.) a rjesenja od komisje jos uvijek nema (dr. je na godisnjem). bila sam danas kod svoje pedice i ona mi tvrdi da mi ne moze dati bolovanje i sto se nje tice da se vratim na posao dok ne dobijem rjesenje :?   
> luda sam i jadna, uopce ne znam sto da radim, nemam pojima kada ce biti rjesenje i kakvo, a ona mi ne zeli pomoci
> ima li netko ideju sto da radim?plizzz...


Koliko se sjećam što su pisale cure na ovu temu, pedica ti može i mora otvoriti bolovanje na 12 dana, a dalje ti otvara tvoja dr. opće prakse!
Mislim da sam u pravu valjda bu se javila neka curka koja ima iskustva sa tim!
A zvala si komisiju da ih pitač kada će rješenje?
Mi smo bili na komisiji 11.12., rješenje je stiglo 28.12. u CZSS.

Držim fige da sve bude kak treba!  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## paws

Curke da li koja od vas zna išta u vezi produljenja porodiljnog i moratorija na otplatu stambenog kredita, jel se može on još produžiti sa produženjem porodiljnog?
Kod mene je bila situacija da sam ja iskoristila samo 5 mjeseci moratorija, a imam pravo na 18 mjeseci!
Radi se o privrednoj banci!  :Smile:

----------


## Adrijana66

mi smo dobili poziv u obliku pisma da se javimo u pedijatrijsku ambulantu nekoj doktorici? to se ide na 3 komisije posebno il kakva je sad to procedura? doci cemo na obican pregled tijekom radnog vremena?????????????  :? 
a gdje su psihologica i soc.radnica?

----------


## paws

> mi smo dobili poziv u obliku pisma da se javimo u pedijatrijsku ambulantu nekoj doktorici? to se ide na 3 komisije posebno il kakva je sad to procedura? doci cemo na obican pregled tijekom radnog vremena?????????????  :? 
> a gdje su psihologica i soc.radnica?


Kod nas je to izgledalo ovako:
Ušli smo u neku veliku prostoriju, iz nje se ulazilo u jednu malu sobicu, prvo smo išli u nju tu je bila psihologica
nakon nje smo došli u tu veliku prostoriju i tu su bile soc. radnica i na kraju pedica!
Mi smo bili u domu zdravlja na Trnju!  :Smile:

----------


## malena beba

u nas su bili svi troje skupa u jednoj prostoriji. ocito zavisi od komisje do komisije

----------


## otocanka

> mi smo dobili poziv u obliku pisma da se javimo u pedijatrijsku ambulantu nekoj doktorici? to se ide na 3 komisije posebno il kakva je sad to procedura? doci cemo na obican pregled tijekom radnog vremena?????????????  :? 
> a gdje su psihologica i soc.radnica?


Mislim da sam već negdje ranije opisala naš postupak. 

Dakle, pedijatrica u Domu zdravlja, soc. radnica u CZSS-u, a psihologa nismo ni vidjele (pročitao je dokumentaciju koju sam priložila i na osnovu toga je dao svoje mišljenje.)

----------


## Hello_Kitty

> Koliko se sjećam što su pisale cure na ovu temu, pedica ti može i mora otvoriti bolovanje na 12 dana, a dalje ti otvara tvoja dr. opće prakse!
> Mislim da sam u pravu valjda bu se javila neka curka koja ima iskustva sa tim!
> A zvala si komisiju da ih pitač kada će rješenje?
> Mi smo bili na komisiji 11.12., rješenje je stiglo 28.12. u CZSS.
> Držim fige da sve bude kak treba!


*paws* hvala ti!
sjecam se da su mi to rekle, no problem je u tome, kako da ja dokazem pedici da mi ona MORA-MOZE-SMIJE otvoriti bolovanje!? ona tvrdi da ja trazim da laze..ne zelim se s njom svadjati ali voljela bih dobiti ono na sto imam pravo. dovela me je u jako nezgodnu situaciju jer sam u slijepoj ulici. doktorica iz komisije je na godisnjem, sastat ce se tko zna kada, a i ako dobijem pozitivno rjesenje mora proci jos 15 dana, a ja se 14.1. trebam vratiti na posao :? 
zvala sam soc. radinicu i ona mi je je rekla da je dr. iz komisije na godisnjem
da skratim: da li netko zna na osnovu cega mi ona moze dati tih 12 dana?

----------


## nikolicc

> paws prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Koliko se sjećam što su pisale cure na ovu temu, pedica ti može i mora otvoriti bolovanje na 12 dana, a dalje ti otvara tvoja dr. opće prakse!
> Mislim da sam u pravu valjda bu se javila neka curka koja ima iskustva sa tim!
> A zvala si komisiju da ih pitač kada će rješenje?
> Mi smo bili na komisiji 11.12., rješenje je stiglo 28.12. u CZSS.
> Držim fige da sve bude kak treba!  
> 
> ...


ja sam od Gretine pedice dobila papirić za svoju doc. opće prakse koja mi je otvorila bolovanje na osnovu njene bolesti, nakon 30 dana išla na komisiju i oni mi još produžili bolovanje
sve skupa, slijedom okolnosti sam na bolovanju provela 2,5 mjeseca, jer sam čekala pravomoćnost rješenja

----------


## paws

> Curke da li koja od vas zna išta u vezi produljenja porodiljnog i moratorija na otplatu stambenog kredita, jel se može on još produžiti sa produženjem porodiljnog?
> Kod mene je bila situacija da sam ja iskoristila samo 5 mjeseci moratorija, a imam pravo na 18 mjeseci!
> Radi se o privrednoj banci!


Ima li tko iskustva sa *MORATORIJEN NA STAMBENI KREDIT i produljenjem porodiljnog*???

----------


## Hello_Kitty

*nikolicc* pa kaj onda izvodi moja pedica!!? meni ona tvrdi da ne moze :? , dala mi je bolovanje od 4 dana na osnovu a. trenutne viroze i kaze da je to max sto mi moze dati  :Mad:  . fakat ne znam sto da joj radim  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Fairy

> *nikolicc* pa kaj onda izvodi moja pedica!!? meni ona tvrdi da ne moze :? , dala mi je bolovanje od 4 dana na osnovu a. trenutne viroze i kaze da je to max sto mi moze dati  . fakat ne znam sto da joj radim


Probaj pitati svog doktora opće prakse...meni je moj dao bez obzira na pedijatra.

----------


## mg1975

malena beba predlažem ti da svoju soc. gnjaviš i dalje, ako ona "kao nemože ubrzati komisiju" neka ti da broj telefona ili traži od nje da ti kaže tko je njezin šef/šefica pa idi riješi to sa višom instancom.

Inače prema pravilniku o vještačenju komisija je već trebala donijeti rješenje...... citiram pravilnik

_Članak 14.

(1) Prvostupanjsko tijelo vještačenja mora dati nalaz i mišljenje najkasnije u roku 20 dana od dana primitka zaključka o provođenju vještačenja, odnosno u roku 40 dana ako su za davanje nalaza i mišljenja potrebni dodatni pregledi i ispitivanja._

Probaj ih malo zastrašiti ovim zakonskim rokovima.

Tekst cijelog pravilnika potraži putem linka na Rodinim pravnim savjetima...topicu.....Linkovi na zakone koji nam najčešće trebaju http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=19856

----------


## malena beba

hvala, zvala sam opet danas i ona kaze jos nista. ma ja cu poludit!! zvat cu opet sutra, vec sam luda....

----------


## malena beba

rekla mi je prija koja vec godinama (ona ima do 7 god) koristi dopust da mi nema smisla zvati socijalnu radnicu jer komisija njima salje papire kad i meni i poslodavcu. trenutno iman drugi problem. naime trazila sam produzenje porodiljnog 22 dana koliko se dijete ranije rodilo i jos nisan dobila rjesenje. a sutra mi je zadnji dan pododiljnog. sto sada? zovem cijeli dan zdrastveno ali gospodje koja radi na porodiljnom  nema.

----------


## I.B.P.

Pozdrav!
Evo, evo da objasnim svoju situaciju.
Imam kćerkicu, navršila je godinu dana 5.01. ove godine, sve do tada ja sam bila nezaposlena, ali uspjela sam naći posao i zaposliti se. Arijana ima dystoni sindrom, sada je tek počela sjediti i pokazuje neke naznake da bi krenula puzati. Pa mene zanima, dali bi ja mogla tražiti od czss ostanak kod kuće sa njom, pošto nisam bila zaposlena sve do sada. idemo na terapije 10 puta u 2 mjeseca i moram s njom vježbati kod kuće.

----------


## Imga

> Pozdrav!
> Evo, evo da objasnim svoju situaciju.
> Imam kćerkicu, navršila je godinu dana 5.01. ove godine, sve do tada ja sam bila nezaposlena, ali uspjela sam naći posao i zaposliti se. Arijana ima dystoni sindrom, sada je tek počela sjediti i pokazuje neke naznake da bi krenula puzati. Pa mene zanima, dali bi ja mogla tražiti od czss ostanak kod kuće sa njom, pošto nisam bila zaposlena sve do sada. idemo na terapije 10 puta u 2 mjeseca i moram s njom vježbati kod kuće.


mislim da možeš i da svakako imaš pravo na to
to je *dopust* za njegu djeteta i nema veze s prestankom porodiljnog ni s dobi djeteta

ja sam bila na dopustu do navršene treće godine života djeteta zbog kraniotomije i dugog oporavka
kad mi je došlo konačno rješenje o prekidu dopusta socijalna radnica mi je nekoliko puta napomenula ako ponovno imamo nekih problema slobodno zatražim novi dopust, zbog stare diagnoze ili neke nove (u međuvremenu nam se javila i astma, ali ne tolika da bi iziskivala novi dopust)

naravno uz popratnu med. dokumentaciju

----------


## Hello_Kitty

samo da javim dobila sam rjesenje, ostajem s a. do 9.mjeseca! :D 
bas sam sretna, puno vam hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## malena beba

super *kitty*! :D 
cini mi se da samo jos ja cekam rjesenje   :Sad:

----------


## nikolicc

> samo da javim dobila sam rjesenje, ostajem s a. do 9.mjeseca! :D 
> bas sam sretna, puno vam hvala


suuuper :D

----------


## mg1975

> samo da javim dobila sam rjesenje, ostajem s a. do 9.mjeseca! :D 
> bas sam sretna, puno vam hvala


Čestitam!   :D

----------


## mg1975

> rekla mi je prija koja vec godinama (ona ima do 7 god) koristi dopust da mi nema smisla zvati socijalnu radnicu jer komisija njima salje papire kad i meni i poslodavcu. trenutno iman drugi problem. naime trazila sam produzenje porodiljnog 22 dana koliko se dijete ranije rodilo i jos nisan dobila rjesenje. a sutra mi je zadnji dan pododiljnog. sto sada? zovem cijeli dan zdrastveno ali gospodje koja radi na porodiljnom  nema.


_Isprvan postupak - prema zakonu: Komisija prvo šalje papire tvojoj socijalnoj radnici, a na osnovu njih centar izdaje rješenje koje prvo ide tebi (poštom ili digneš osobno)! Po isteku 15 dana od primitka šalje se tvojoj firmi._

Odgovor na tvoje pitanje......Ideš kod pedijatra da preporuči bolovanje koje ti otvara tvoj doktorica ili moraš ići raditi dok ne dobiješ rješenje od czss-a.

----------


## mg1975

> Pozdrav!
> Evo, evo da objasnim svoju situaciju.
> Imam kćerkicu, navršila je godinu dana 5.01. ove godine, sve do tada ja sam bila nezaposlena, ali uspjela sam naći posao i zaposliti se. Arijana ima dystoni sindrom, sada je tek počela sjediti i pokazuje neke naznake da bi krenula puzati. Pa mene zanima, dali bi ja mogla tražiti od czss ostanak kod kuće sa njom, pošto nisam bila zaposlena sve do sada. idemo na terapije 10 puta u 2 mjeseca i moram s njom vježbati kod kuće.


Imaš pravo (ako ti je i M zaposlen). Odmah predaj zahtjev CZSS-u bez obzira da li imaš kompletnu medicinsku dokumentaciju (mislim na dodatne preglede - okulista, ORL).

----------


## I.B.P.

> I.B.P. prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pozdrav!
> Evo, evo da objasnim svoju situaciju.
> Imam kćerkicu, navršila je godinu dana 5.01. ove godine, sve do tada ja sam bila nezaposlena, ali uspjela sam naći posao i zaposliti se. Arijana ima dystoni sindrom, sada je tek počela sjediti i pokazuje neke naznake da bi krenula puzati. Pa mene zanima, dali bi ja mogla tražiti od czss ostanak kod kuće sa njom, pošto nisam bila zaposlena sve do sada. idemo na terapije 10 puta u 2 mjeseca i moram s njom vježbati kod kuće.
> 
> 
> Imaš pravo (ako ti je i M zaposlen). Odmah predaj zahtjev CZSS-u bez obzira da li imaš kompletnu medicinsku dokumentaciju (mislim na dodatne preglede - okulista, ORL).


Muž mi je zaposlen,za par dana ću imati najnoviji nalaz od fizijatra, nalaze od ORL i okulista nemam, ali budem napravila kako si mi savjetovala! hvala!!

----------


## Fairy

> mg1975 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  I.B.P. prvotno napisa
> ...


Kad sve obavite i kad dobiješ rješenje od centra odmah predaj i zahtjev za dječji doplatak. Ja sam predala 15-tak dana kasnije pa sam dobila samo pola doplatka za taj prvi mjesec.

----------


## malena beba

mg1975 ma vidis da je  u nas sve naopako!! na komisiju me zvla soc.radnica tako da i ne znam koga bi drugog zvala! zoven je opet u ponedjeljak. inace, ona tri tjedna produzenja su mi rjesena. ali proslo je mjesec dana od komisije, to me izludjuje!!

----------


## paws

> mg1975 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  I.B.P. prvotno napisa
> ...


Obavezno predaj, imaš pravo!
Sretno!  :Love:

----------


## paws

> samo da javim dobila sam rjesenje, ostajem s a. do 9.mjeseca! :D 
> bas sam sretna, puno vam hvala


Super, estitke!   :Heart:

----------


## paws

> malena beba prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> rekla mi je prija koja vec godinama (ona ima do 7 god) koristi dopust da mi nema smisla zvati socijalnu radnicu jer komisija njima salje papire kad i meni i poslodavcu. trenutno iman drugi problem. naime trazila sam produzenje porodiljnog 22 dana koliko se dijete ranije rodilo i jos nisan dobila rjesenje. a sutra mi je zadnji dan pododiljnog. sto sada? zovem cijeli dan zdrastveno ali gospodje koja radi na porodiljnom  nema.
> 
> 
> _Isprvan postupak - prema zakonu: Komisija prvo šalje papire tvojoj socijalnoj radnici, a na osnovu njih centar izdaje rješenje koje prvo ide tebi (poštom ili digneš osobno)! Po isteku 15 dana od primitka šalje se tvojoj firmi._
> 
> Odgovor na tvoje pitanje......Ideš kod pedijatra da preporuči bolovanje koje ti otvara tvoj doktorica ili moraš ići raditi dok ne dobiješ rješenje od czss-a.


A znači kada rješenje postane pravomočno tek tada se šalje u moju firmu?
Aha, ja sam čak mislila da se firma može žaliti na to u tom vremenu dok se čeka pravomočnost!?  :Smile:

----------


## Imga

> Aha, ja sam čak mislila da se firma može žaliti na to u tom vremenu dok se čeka pravomočnost!?


firma nema nikakvog prava na žalbu!   :Wink:  
na žalbu imaju pravo samo sudionici postupka, tj. ti i czss

----------


## paws

> paws prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Aha, ja sam čak mislila da se firma može žaliti na to u tom vremenu dok se čeka pravomočnost!?
> 
> 
> firma nema nikakvog prava na žalbu!   
> na žalbu imaju pravo samo sudionici postupka, tj. ti i czss


Hvala! :D

----------


## mg1975

> mg1975 ma vidis da je  u nas sve naopako!! na komisiju me zvla soc.radnica tako da i ne znam koga bi drugog zvala! zoven je opet u ponedjeljak. inace, ona tri tjedna produzenja su mi rjesena. ali proslo je mjesec dana od komisije, to me izludjuje!!


Ma vidim ja da je kod vas sve naopako   :Mad:  , ali ipak postoje zakoni koji se moraju poštovati.......ta naša birokracija........

Držim fige da će ti se sve ubrzo riješiti......naravno u tvoju korist.

----------


## Minnie

> Imga prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  paws prvotno napisa
> ...


Mislim da ipak ima.
Mi smo u firmi imali par slučajeva ovog dopusta, svaki put smo (firma) prvo dobivali nepravomoćno rješenje, a nakon 15 dana dobili bi pravomoćno. 

Jednom smo (na prijedlog socijalne radnice) dali izjavu da se odričemo prava žalbe (mi - firma), i odmah je prvo rješenje postalo pravomoćno (stavili su pečat pravomoćnosti). S tim se ušparalo na čekanju od 15 dana.

----------


## mg1975

Meni na rješenju u popisu kome se sve dostavlja kopija rješenja, pored naziva firme stoji napomena "po konačnosti". Što je ok jer je ovo upravno-pravni postupak između korisnice/-ka i CZSS-a. Rok za žalbu se ne može skratiti ili preskočiti (bez obzira dali se firma "odrekla prava na žalbu" - jer i onako nema to pravo po zakonu). 

Ali kako sam se načitala koje kakvih problema oko primjene zakona na ovoj temi, ne bi me čudilo da se u pojedinim krajevima lijepe naše zakoni tumače kako kome paše.

----------


## paws

> Meni na rješenju u popisu kome se sve dostavlja kopija rješenja, pored naziva firme stoji napomena "po konačnosti"


Meni ne piše ništa, samo naziv i adresa firme! :?

----------


## mg1975

> mg1975 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Meni na rješenju u popisu kome se sve dostavlja kopija rješenja, pored naziva firme stoji napomena "po konačnosti"
> 
> 
> Meni ne piše ništa, samo naziv i adresa firme! :?


Ne znam kaj da ti kažem........  :Mad:  .......birokracija

----------


## stella

Evo da vam skrenem malo pažnju na dječji doplatak (upravo čekam i ja rješenje na srv od czsr).Dakle, ja imam pravo na srv od 11 mj,piše da mi traje godinu dana.ja predajem papire u 11 mj za ponovno vještačenje,ali su mi prošle godine ukinuli dječji doplatak.Pitam zašto,kažu da oni gledaju taj rok godinu dana.Eh,meni soc. radnica kaže da je rješenje pravovaljano dok se ne odluči drugačije,ali da to u žajinoj ne gledaju tako, tako da sam im ja iz czsr morala donijet potvrdu da ja i dalje koristim srv,iako je 11. mj. prošao, mi smo na vještačenje bili pozvani prije 4 dana.Tako da znate i vi kad vam bude isticao rok tih produženih porodiljnih ili srv, dok predajete papire za produljenje obavezno u Žajinu nosite,šaljite papir koji vam napiše soc. radnica da vam ne ukinu dječji,jer kasnije nećete dobiti zaostatke.Evo,ja znači već 3 mj radim i dalje 4 h i primam dječji,bez obzira što je na rješenju pisalo do 11/2007,a ja nisam kriva što mi je centar vještačenje omogućio tek prije 4 dana.još bolje za mene,baš se to fino odužilo opet.i naravno,kao što su cure pisale,svake godine treba obnavljat zahtjev u Žajinu početkom godine.

----------


## ivana zg

Evo samo da se javimo, napokon nas je danas socijalna primila.
na papire napisala hitno, rekla da ćemo na komisiju vjerovatno ići u Trnje ili eventualno nekoj privatnoj u Gajnice.
MM dobio potvrdu o radnom odnosu, meni moji ni nakon 2 tjedna iz Rijeke još nisu poslali, da bi mi sada socka rekla da ustvari firma mora ispuniti formulare koje mi ona da :? , a zadnji put to nije ni spomenula.
ja nemama vrenmena sada to slati u Rijeku pa opet nazad, razmišljam da odem do svoje vještice od šefice da ona to ispuni i udari žig, a za podatke da nazove Rijeku?

A baš nisam željela da ona išta sazna dok ja ne budem sigurna hoću li dobiti produljenje ili ne, jer smo u jaaako lošim odnosima i ona čeka svaku i najmanju proliku da mi da otkaz.

A da ja sama to ispunim i odem u firmu sama lupiti žig kada nje nema? 8) Pa tko bude to provjeravao, a ove papire ću i tako dobiti iz Rijeke 8)   :Embarassed:   :Laughing:

----------


## nessa

mene zanima u vezi dd zašto se svake god mora prijavljivat ako je npr meni određeno pp do njene treće god a sad ima 2 
i šta mi treba od papira da me ne izvozaju ka i prošle god 
hvala   :Naklon:

----------


## Imga

> paws prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Imga prvotno napisa
> ...


čini mi se da vas je soc. radnica krivo savjetovala

poslodavac roditelja ne može utjecati na ostvarivanje prava djeteta koja se stječe temeljem zakona o socijalnoj skrbi
cijeli se postupak vodi na dijete, njime se utvrđuje ima li dijete pravo na njegu, a time roditelj stječe pravo na dopust

----------


## -tajana-

> Evo da vam skrenem malo pažnju na dječji doplatak (upravo čekam i ja rješenje na srv od czsr).Dakle, ja imam pravo na srv od 11 mj,piše da mi traje godinu dana.ja predajem papire u 11 mj za ponovno vještačenje,ali su mi prošle godine ukinuli dječji doplatak.Pitam zašto,kažu da oni gledaju taj rok godinu dana.Eh,meni soc. radnica kaže da je rješenje pravovaljano dok se ne odluči drugačije,ali da to u žajinoj ne gledaju tako, tako da sam im ja iz czsr morala donijet potvrdu da ja i dalje koristim srv,iako je 11. mj. prošao, mi smo na vještačenje bili pozvani prije 4 dana.Tako da znate i vi kad vam bude isticao rok tih produženih porodiljnih ili srv, dok predajete papire za produljenje obavezno u Žajinu nosite,šaljite papir koji vam napiše soc. radnica da vam ne ukinu dječji,jer kasnije nećete dobiti zaostatke.Evo,ja znači već 3 mj radim i dalje 4 h i primam dječji,bez obzira što je na rješenju pisalo do 11/2007,a ja nisam kriva što mi je centar vještačenje omogućio tek prije 4 dana.još bolje za mene,baš se to fino odužilo opet.i naravno,kao što su cure pisale,svake godine treba obnavljat zahtjev u Žajinu početkom godine.


Sad sam totalno zbunjena, ja sam 21.12.2007. predala papire za DD i dobila rješenje da imam pravo na njega. Da li ja sada opet ove godine trebam predavati papire budući da sam dobila dopust do 31.12.2008. ?

----------


## malena beba

> Jednom smo (na prijedlog socijalne radnice) dali izjavu da se odričemo prava žalbe (mi - firma), i odmah je prvo rješenje postalo pravomoćno (stavili su pečat pravomoćnosti). S tim se ušparalo na čekanju od 15 dana.


jeli to komplicirano? moze li se i  moja firma odreci prava na zabu i sto treba ucinit za to? jeli to moram traziti prije nego se donese rjesenje?

danas sam zvala soc.radnicu i ona mi je rekla da oni tu ne mogu nista buduci da komisija radi honorarno i da bi se trebalo rijesiti do kraja mjeseca. ja sam do 09.02. na porodiljnom i nadala sam se da ce se rjesiti da ne moram ici na bolovanje (s obzirom da je komisija bila 21.12.!!) 
i da, pitala sam je za zakonski rok i to mi je bio odgovor - da komisija radi honorarno!!   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## mg1975

malena beba, tvoj firma se ne treba odreći prava na žalbu jer firma nema pravo na žalbu po rješenju. Pravo na žalbu imaš samo ti. Rok za žalbu mora isteći (15 dana) kako bi rješenje bilo pravomoćno, rok se ne može skratiti.

----------


## dancingwoman27

> stella prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Evo da vam skrenem malo pažnju na dječji doplatak (upravo čekam i ja rješenje na srv od czsr).Dakle, ja imam pravo na srv od 11 mj,piše da mi traje godinu dana.ja predajem papire u 11 mj za ponovno vještačenje,ali su mi prošle godine ukinuli dječji doplatak.Pitam zašto,kažu da oni gledaju taj rok godinu dana.Eh,meni soc. radnica kaže da je rješenje pravovaljano dok se ne odluči drugačije,ali da to u žajinoj ne gledaju tako, tako da sam im ja iz czsr morala donijet potvrdu da ja i dalje koristim srv,iako je 11. mj. prošao, mi smo na vještačenje bili pozvani prije 4 dana.Tako da znate i vi kad vam bude isticao rok tih produženih porodiljnih ili srv, dok predajete papire za produljenje obavezno u Žajinu nosite,šaljite papir koji vam napiše soc. radnica da vam ne ukinu dječji,jer kasnije nećete dobiti zaostatke.Evo,ja znači već 3 mj radim i dalje 4 h i primam dječji,bez obzira što je na rješenju pisalo do 11/2007,a ja nisam kriva što mi je centar vještačenje omogućio tek prije 4 dana.još bolje za mene,baš se to fino odužilo opet.i naravno,kao što su cure pisale,svake godine treba obnavljat zahtjev u Žajinu početkom godine.
> 
> 
> Sad sam totalno zbunjena, ja sam 21.12.2007. predala papire za DD i dobila rješenje da imam pravo na njega. Da li ja sada opet ove godine trebam predavati papire budući da sam dobila dopust do 31.12.2008. ?


Da svake se godine u 2 mjesecu mora obnavljati zahtjev za taj uvecani dd jer inace ti nece isplatiti! Znaci odes kod svoje soc.radnice i trazis je da ti izda potvrdu da si na produzenom porodiljskom dopustu i to onda odneses u zajinu kod referenta koji je zaduzen za tebe ako si vec predavala to isto!!!

----------


## -tajana-

Treba mi samo potvrda od soc. radnice ili opet svi oni papiri koje sam već predala  :? ?

----------


## dancingwoman27

> Treba mi samo potvrda od soc. radnice ili opet svi oni papiri koje sam već predala  :? ?


Samo potvrda od soc.radnice

----------


## Minnie

da, stvarno, dobro zborite, firma se nema tu što žaliti. A kako je to nama uspjelo (odreći se žalbe na koju nismo ni imali pravo) ...  :/

----------


## otocanka

> -tajana- prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Treba mi samo potvrda od soc. radnice ili opet svi oni papiri koje sam već predala  :? ?
> 
> 
> Samo potvrda od soc.radnice


Zbunila si me. Meni je "teta" u Zajinoj rekla da moram predati (samo) popunjeni Zahtjev za DD - nikakvu potvrdu nije spominjala  :/ .

----------


## dancingwoman27

> dancingwoman27 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  -tajana- prvotno napisa
> ...


Ne znam mene su trazili da im donesem potvrdu!!!

----------


## Eowyn

Evo i nas u borbi s administracijom!  :shock:  Ima li tko šprancu zahtjeva za odobrenje dopusta za njegu djeteta? Na koga to nasloviti? 
Gdje je najbrže doći na red kod otorinca i okulista? Klaićeva?

----------


## paws

> dancingwoman27 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  -tajana- prvotno napisa
> ...


Tako je i meni rekla teta u Žajinoj!

----------


## dancingwoman27

> Evo i nas u borbi s administracijom!  :shock:  Ima li tko šprancu zahtjeva za odobrenje dopusta za njegu djeteta? Na koga to nasloviti? 
> Gdje je najbrže doći na red kod otorinca i okulista? Klaićeva?


Sto se tice tvog prvog pitanja moras obrazac odnijeti kod svog pedijatra da ti ga popuni i iskopirati nalaze koje prilazes.Kad to bude gotovo nosis to kod soc.radnice koja to salje na komisiju i onda cekas poziv od njih!!!

----------


## nadica_b

za uvećani dd ja nikada nisam trebala potvrdu od soc. radnice  :/

----------


## mg1975

> Eowyn prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Evo i nas u borbi s administracijom!  :shock:  Ima li tko šprancu zahtjeva za odobrenje dopusta za njegu djeteta? Na koga to nasloviti? 
> Gdje je najbrže doći na red kod otorinca i okulista? Klaićeva?
> 
> 
> Sto se tice tvog prvog pitanja moras obrazac odnijeti kod svog pedijatra da ti ga popuni i iskopirati nalaze koje prilazes.Kad to bude gotovo nosis to kod soc.radnice koja to salje na komisiju i onda cekas poziv od njih!!!


Eowyn *po novome ne moraš donijeti obrazac od svoje pedijatrice*. Sa nalazima koje trenutno imaš tj. njihovim kopijama javi se socijalnoj radnici u svojoj općini(ako si iz ZG)/gradu. Ove dodatne preglede možeš obaviti i nakon što pokreneš postupak podnošenjem zahtjeva u CZSS.

Otorinca možeš najbrže obaviti u Klaićevoj, nema naručivanja. Što se tiče okuliste imaš na izbor Klaićeva, Rebro ili privatnik. Mislim da je paws brže došla na red na Rebru nego u Klaićevoj (mi smo bili naručeni u Klaićevoj i nakon 1,5 mj. čekanja su nas nazvali da je doktorica bolesna pa da se ponovo naručimo   :Evil or Very Mad:  ).

----------


## mg1975

> Evo i nas u borbi s administracijom!  :shock:  Ima li tko šprancu zahtjeva za odobrenje dopusta za njegu djeteta? Na koga to nasloviti? 
> Gdje je najbrže doći na red kod otorinca i okulista? Klaićeva?


Moja špranca ti je na pp-u.

----------


## paws

> dancingwoman27 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Eowyn prvotno napisa
> ...


Da mi smo na Rebru došli na red mislim za 10 ili 14 dana za okulistu.
A u Klaićevu smo išli kod otorinca, mislim da je to bio petak popodne od 14sati radi ta doktorica i nema naručivanja, nego se samo dođe i čeka na red, čak kada su skužili da samo trebamo nalaz za produljenje su nas uzeli preko reda da nismo u čekaoni sa bolesnom dječicom! 
Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Adrijana66

nas su odbili, toliko muke i maltretiranje djeteta ni za sta   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Adrijana66

i sad mora jedan od nas dati otkaz da je cuva   :Crying or Very sad:   koje li drzave   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## malena beba

> nas su odbili, toliko muke i maltretiranje djeteta ni za sta


a zasto su vas odbili? 

ja JOS nisam dobila rjesenje   :Evil or Very Mad:  
soc.radnica je rekla da ce biti do kraja mjeseca   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Adrijana66

ne znam u srijedu ce nam dati obrazlozenje...   :Evil or Very Mad:  

ona ima obostrani refluks 2 stupnja i ne tolerira lijekove... iz vrtica su je prakticki izbacili jer dok je bila pod lijekovima je povracala cesto... a bez lijekova ne moze u vrtic... a znam da su puno laksi slucajevi dobivali... nije mi jasno...

----------


## mg1975

> ne znam u srijedu ce nam dati obrazlozenje...   
> 
> ona ima obostrani refluks 2 stupnja i ne tolerira lijekove... iz vrtica su je prakticki izbacili jer dok je bila pod lijekovima je povracala cesto... a bez lijekova ne moze u vrtic... a znam da su puno laksi slucajevi dobivali... nije mi jasno...


Adrijana66 baš mi je žao.   :Sad:  
Svakako ćete imati pravo na žalbu po rješenju pa predlažem da iskoristite to pravo. Jel možete uzeti bolovanje? (bar dok vidite kako će proći žalba)
Držim fige.  :Taps:

----------


## Adrijana66

a nemam, tu mi je prabaka privremeno... al ima 74 godine i nije to lako, necu ni da spominjem koje smo nesretne slucajeve imali... a i ona zeli doma svojoj kuci cim prije...

a kako ta zalba funkcionira, druga komisija i to je to... il trebamo i drugo misljenje specijaliste? jer je nasa urologica rekla da nebi smjelo biti problema, a ako bude da joj se javimo...  :/

----------


## mg1975

Baš ti nemam iskustva sa time, ali znam da po svakom rješenju imaš pravo na žalbu. Čitala sam davno Pravilnik o vještačenju pa mi je ostalo da sam tamo pročitala o pravu žalbei koliko mi se čini tvoj predmet ide na drugostupanjsku komisiju. 

Imaš na ovom podforumu temu sa linkovima na zakone pa ćeš tamo pronaći i pravilnik o vještačenju koji možeš pročitati.

I tvoja soc. radnica/radnik bi ti trebali znati reći da li je nova komisija ili drugostupanjska komisija.

Naravno probaj vidjeti sa svojom urologicom šta ona može napraviti.

----------


## Ana :-)

Ovako predala sam papire za komisiju prije nekoliko mejseci i još nisam došla na red  :Evil or Very Mad:  , došlo je do toga da sam morala otvoriti bolovanje i mogu me držati na bolovanju samo 3 tjedna, a danas sam zvala centar za socijalnu skrb i rekli su mi da ću doći na red za neka 2 mj  :Mad:  

I šta da ja sada radim?  :Sad:

----------


## dunyac

Nakon koliko, od predaje papira u Centar vas je posjetila socijalna radnica. Moja je dosla nakon dva tjedna, to znači da predmet još nije poslan u proceduru  :?

----------


## -tajana-

> otocanka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  dancingwoman27 prvotno napisa
> ...


Ja sam sada zvala miroviski i rekli su mi da moram samo popuniti zahtjev za DD, ne trebaju nikakve potvrde.

----------


## otocanka

Hvala -tajana- .  :Love:

----------


## Pink-OS

Evo i mi smo u postupku čekanja komisije! papiri su predani,socijalna radnica se najavila najvjerojatnije sutra!!! vidjet će mo što će nam odobriti,svima kome treba želim puno sreće i živaca!!!

----------


## Eowyn

koliko mogu biti stari rodni list i potvrda o prebivalištu? 
već mi preko glave papirologije, a tek smo krenuli...
Adrijana, baš mi je žao. Žali se!

----------


## Adrijana66

ovako je... psihologica i soc.radnica su nam odobrile godinu dana ali doktorica pedijatrica ne jer ne zeli prihvatiti da je Gizel bez lijekova, po njoj ona mora piti lijekove...  :/  a kad ih ne podnosi  :/

ici cemo urologici da joj razjasni i mozda dr promijeni mišljenje i onda se vec moze na bolovanje za par dana   :Smile:  

NADAM SE

----------


## mg1975

Adrijana66, držim fige da će sve na kraju biti ok. 
 :Love:

----------


## I.B.P.

Evo, jučer sam bila u centru za socijalno, i sad po novom, nema više nikakvih formulara koje popunjava pedijatar, već ja sama moram napisati molbu za dopust za njegu djeteta, obaviti sve preglede(okulist, ORL, neuropedijatar, fizijatar, logoped), kada skupim sve te nalaze(zajedno sa domovnicom, potvrdom da smo MM i ja zaposleni, rodnim listom i molbom), donjeti ih u centar i onda čekati poziv za komisiju, rečeno mi je da se čeka 2 tjedna od preaje papira. 
Arijana ima distony sindrom, nije mi jasno čemu okulist i ORL, a nije ni mojoj pedjatrici, to nema nikakve veze sa onim što njoj je. Sada ćemo po prvi puta logopedu. Kakav je to ustvari pregled?

----------


## Pink-OS

T.B.P sva djeca moraju obaviti iste preglede,bez obzira koji je njihov problem! osim što zavisno o problemu djeteta donosiš i nalaze od specijalista baš o djetetovom problemu,kod vas je to recimo logoped,dok je kod nas ortoped i tako! nadam se da sam pomogla!

----------


## malena beba

adrijana bas mi je zao, zali se!! 
ja sam vec luda od cekanja. danas sam isla kod pedijatra po uputnicu i usput sam je upitala sta je s rjesenjem jer je bila u komisiji i ona mi je rekla da je rjeseno i da sam dobila dopust. medjutim, kad sam dosla kuci odmah sam zvala soc. radnicu i ona mi je rekla da jos nema rjesenja. ja pitam a kako, kad mi je ova rekla da je doneseno a ona ce meni kao, neka mi ga onda ona da!? ispalo je kao da je ja optuzujem da laze  :? 

ma vise cu poludit, neman pojma kako da to sve objasnim poslodavcu i tako to... na porodiljnom sam jos 10 dana a onda ko zna, jos cu i izgubit pravo na dopust. 

kome bi se jos mogla obratit za ovaj konkretan slucaj??? :?  zupanijskom centru za soc. skrb ili kome vec?

----------


## Adrijana66

malena beba, ovako to ide... mi isto jos imamo sanse da dobimo bez zalbe, 3 je ljudi na komisiji će odlučit i onda se čeka druga lječnička komisija koja će tu odluku potvrdit, i tako smo mi baš između... postupka... zato nas je i soc.radnica zvala prije konačne odluke...

----------


## paws

Adrijana držim fige da uspijete!  :Love:

----------


## mg1975

> Evo, jučer sam bila u centru za socijalno, i sad po novom, nema više nikakvih formulara koje popunjava pedijatar, već ja sama moram napisati molbu za dopust za njegu djeteta, obaviti sve preglede(okulist, ORL, neuropedijatar, fizijatar, logoped), kada skupim sve te nalaze(zajedno sa domovnicom, potvrdom da smo MM i ja zaposleni, rodnim listom i molbom), donjeti ih u centar i onda čekati poziv za komisiju, rečeno mi je da se čeka 2 tjedna od preaje papira. 
> Arijana ima distony sindrom, nije mi jasno čemu okulist i ORL, a nije ni mojoj pedjatrici, to nema nikakve veze sa onim što njoj je. Sada ćemo po prvi puta logopedu. Kakav je to ustvari pregled?


Iz iskustva znam da možeš podnjeti zahtjev bez da imaš potpunu medicinsku dokumentaciju, kako bi što prije došla na red za komisiju. Dokumentaciju koja nedostaje doneseš direktno na komisiju. Ako te i dalje smeta što moraš obaviti i ove ekstra preglede pogledaj prijašnje stranice ove teme jer smo o tome na dugačko i na široko razglabali.....mislim da počinje negdje oko 6.  stranice  :Smile:

----------


## I.B.P.

Nisam znala da zahtijev mogu podnjeti i sa nepotpunom medicinskom dokumentacijom, moja socijalna radica nije to uopće spomenula, rekla je kad sve skupim da onda donesem. Super, to znači da sljedeći tjedan već mogu sve predati, 19.02. smo naručeni kod neuropedijatra, pa cijelo vrijeme čekam to, ove ostale nalaze ću sve imati do kraja sljedećeg tjedna! 
Kod logopeda bi isto trebali ovih dana, kako izgleda taj pregled?

----------


## I.B.P.

Nisam znala da zahtijev mogu podnjeti i sa nepotpunom medicinskom dokumentacijom, moja socijalna radica nije to uopće spomenula, rekla je kad sve skupim da onda donesem. Super, to znači da sljedeći tjedan već mogu sve predati, 19.02. smo naručeni kod neuropedijatra, pa cijelo vrijeme čekam to, ove ostale nalaze ću sve imati do kraja sljedećeg tjedna! 
Kod logopeda bi isto trebali ovih dana, kako izgleda taj pregled?

----------


## paws

Mi isto nismo imali sve nalaze, a predali smo zahtjev.
Bilo nam je rečeno da nalaz koji nam fali donesemo na vještačenje, ja sam donijela, ali sam im zaboravila ostaviti i tek 10-tak dana nakon vještačenja sam se sjetila da mi je nalaz doma.
Otišla sam do soc. radnika i on je faksirao komisiji i za par dana smo dobili rješenje, tako da samo naprijed!

I meni je soc. radnik rekao da moram imati sve nalaze, ali mi je mg1975 rekla da nije tako i išla sam kod njega i izborila sam se da me primi bez svih nalaza inače nebi stigli sve na vrijeme!  :Smile:

----------


## Adrijana66

za poludjeti...
uglavnom urologica nema vremena da nas primi koliko ima bolesnika, svaki dan radi prekovremeno... a nakon toga ide na predavanja pa je rekla telefonski da ce nam napisat a mi da dodemo po to...

a napisala je iste stvari, DOSLOVNO ISTE samo drugim recenicama ko prosli put, pa ako tu komisijsku lječnicu to prije nije uvjerilo neće je ni sada... 

nemam sreće i ljuta sam...
i ostavila je poruku da joj je to prvi put u zivotu da cuje da je netko odbijeni radi refluksa i da cemo to 100% dobiti bez obzira na tu lječnicu, druga komisija će nam dati...

i sad ja moram koja nisam doktorica pisati detaljno kako i zasto   :Evil or Very Mad:   a i ta komisijska lječnica je izjavila da mi kao roditelji nismo bili konzistentni u davanju lijeka   :Evil or Very Mad:   toliko o njenom mišljenju o nama   :Evil or Very Mad:  

opce se uzalud trudim, na taj nacin se nece predomislit...

a trebala mi je sve napisat od početka koje lijekove je koristila i zašto ih više ne može i to................ ajme LJUTA SAM

----------


## malena beba

adrijana nadam se da cete proci ovaj put... ovo je stvarno izludjujuce!!!
sad cu malo vikati   :Embarassed:    : JA JOS NISAM DOBILA RJESENJE!!!!!!!
 :Embarassed:

----------


## Adrijana66

malena beba, mozes doci k meni da skupa vristimo..........................................  ............................... 

kako jednostavne stvari mogu biti komplicirane  i uništavaju i živce i vrijeme i novce i sve.......... KATASTROFE.....................LI

ova ce nas ismijavat zalit cemo se sa istim recenicama   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## malena beba

moze ali idemo u CZSS skupa vristat, mozda onda dobijemo sta ocemo   :Grin:

----------


## Adrijana66

malena beba, a da saznas kada tvoja socijalna radnica ne radi? i onda drugu pitas za rjesenje...
bas i nije neka... one bi trebale biti na najvecoj usluzi mamama

a i ako se zagubilo rjesenje treba ponovo napisati... trebala bi zvati i interesirati se sta je.....

----------


## Adrijana66

ja vise nemam snage, sjedim pred listom papira i nemam sta napisati jer je sve ponavljanje, dode mi da odustanem...

i sad sam malo gledala te zakone, lijecnica pedijatrica je predsjednik komisije i ona ima zavrsnu kljucnu rijec, i makar su ove dvije za na papiru pise da su svi protiv...

rekla je socijalna radnica da je bila svada 20 minuta i da smo dobili najgoru moguću doktoricu... da ona uvijek radi probleme...

koja je to lutrija   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  

da se bar mogu plakati, bilo bi lakse, al ne mogu... toliko truda, toliko noci, toliko razmisljanja, toliko snage, toliko mucenja, i toliko nade... i sad te poklope...

----------


## mg1975

Adrijana66 i malena beba držite se i ne dajete birokraciji da pobjedi (oni su tu zbog nas, a ne mi zbog njih).

Šaljemo vam   :Love:  i ~~~~

----------


## Pink-OS

Andrijana66,malena beba,nemojte odustajati nipošto,budite uporne tražite svoja prava,naša djeca uče od nas,nek se nauče upornosti,stvarno mi je žao,znam kako oni znaju obeshrabriti a vjerujte mi to im je i cilj,da što više roditelja odustane,imam osjećaj da su plaćeni po tom koliko zahtjeva bude odbijeno ili da ljudi sami zbog njihovog stava odustanu! al nedajte se! Andrijana ne znam kakva si sa novcem,al recimo da probaš otići kod nekog privatnika,vjerujem da će ti on prije napisati sve što želiš,ja sam uvjek bila dosadna i neki su mee specijalisti pitali pa dobri što da napišem i onda ja njima to,to i to! obavezno da oni smatraju da vi trebati ostati sa svojom djecom! sad ja pametujem a još nisam bila na komisiji al se nadam pozitivnom vještačenju,javim vam!

----------


## Adrijana66

ta dr i je privatnica...
ma muž će ići rano ujutro u ponedjeljak i tražiti da napiše novi nalaz...
sa točnim zahtjevima šta njoj nije jasno...

inače muž mi traži porodiljni, možda i radi toga zeza jer smatra da muški to ne može da samo želimo nešto izvući...
s obzirom da je tako tvrdila da smo mi neozbiljni...

rekla je da je nama doktorica napisala dijagnozu koju je izmislila samo da bi nesto dobila...
i da smo mi nekonzistentni roditelji u toj bolesti...

to smo sve saznali od svoje soc. radnice

ne znam kako se uopće usuđuje s takvim predrasudama vrijeđati...

i soc.radnica je rekla da je do sad svako dijete s refluksom dobilo porodiljni... mi smo valjda prvi...

----------


## Pink-OS

Ma stvarno je kuj. !u kojem ona svjetu živi da otac ne može ostati sa svojim djetetom,s.... joj se na znanje! sve to treba na komisiji reći,da vi kao roditelji zbog potreba svoga djeteta smatrate da otac treba ostati sa njom kod kuće i da ako sva djeca sa refluksom,a i blažim poremećajima imaju pravo ostati kod kuće sa svojim roditeljem onda ima i vaše i da će te se žaliti dok god vaše dijete i suprug to ne ostvare! a ako vam oni i ne odobre,drugostupanjska komisija će vam sigurno odobriti!iskompleksirana baba!

----------


## Adrijana66

a rekla je jedna soc radnica da se mozemo zaliti da trazimo drugu komisiju zbog nepristranosti jer je on musko... mozda da i to napisemo u prigovor? ili jos ne, jer prvo ide prigovor toj istoj lijecnici i ako opet odbije drugostupanjska komisija...

----------


## -tajana-

> Adrijana66 i malena beba držite se i ne dajete birokraciji da pobjedi (oni su tu zbog nas, a ne mi zbog njih).
> 
> Šaljemo vam   i ~~~~


X

----------


## malena beba

> malena beba, a da saznas kada tvoja socijalna radnica ne radi? i onda drugu pitas za rjesenje...
> bas i nije neka... one bi trebale biti na najvecoj usluzi mamama
> 
> a i ako se zagubilo rjesenje treba ponovo napisati... trebala bi zvati i interesirati se sta je.....


nema kad ne radi... nema zamjene za nju   :Sad:  
ja sam shvatila da ona uopce nije dobila jos nikakva rjesenja od komisije a ne samo moje... ma vise neznan sta da radim... stvarno sramota
hvala cure na podrsci!! 
adrijana drzi se!!

----------


## ivana zg

Curke sada ste me zbunile :? 
Čini mi se da sam bila kod soc. 21.01.08. znači danas dva tijedna.
Ona je rekla da čekam da mi dođe neka potvrda doma i onda nakon toga da čekam poziv na komisiju. Na papirima je napisala HITNO!

Ja još ništa nisam dobila, *a ona nije ni spomenula da će dolaziti k nama doma, od kud sad to?!*

Moji su mi iz firme poslali tek nakon mjesec i pol potvrdu da sam tamo zaposlena, a soc. sada traži novu, da ispune neke njihove formulare s matičnim brojem od firme itd. Ja sam im to faksirala, ali oni ne žele ni čut da mi to ponovno šalju (sjedište firmr mi je u Rijeci)?

Ja sam nalaz od OTL i okulista priložila s hitne kada je Emi bila 3,5 mjeseca, sada će 10mj,  i ne pada mi na pamet to ići raditi, kada je to za njezinu dijagnozu neurorizične, totalno nebitno.
Priložiti ću još samo nalaz EEg-a i nuropedijatra što smo nedavno radili, mislite li da ću imati problema što nemam nove nalaze, baš za komisiju?

Da li da zovem soc. i kakve ja to papire čekam, možda potvrdu da je komisija zaprimila moj predmet ili??

Hvala!

*Adrijana66*~~~~~~~~~~~
*malena beba*~~~~~~~~~

----------


## dunyac

Ova potvrda koju čekaš se zove Zaključak koji donosi CSS kojm se predmet upućuje na vještačenje. ja sam zahtijev podnijela 16.1. a u tom Zaključku mi piše da sam podnijela 21.1.  :Evil or Very Mad:  
prije toga je soc. radnica bila kod na si uzela podatke, koliki je stan, podatke  o primanjima, o tome da li si prije bio korisnik soc. pomoci, još jednom je pregledala dokumentaciju i danas mi je stigao taj zaključak. Sad čekamo poziv za komisiju.
ivana zg , za nalaze neznam, al svakako zovi soc. radnicu
Svima drugima puno sreće i strpljenja  :Smile:

----------


## ivana zg

> Ova potvrda koju čekaš se zove Zaključak koji donosi CSS kojm se predmet upućuje na vještačenje. ja sam zahtijev podnijela 16.1. a u tom Zaključku mi piše da sam podnijela 21.1.  
> prije toga je soc. radnica bila kod na si uzela podatke, koliki je stan, podatke  o primanjima, o tome da li si prije bio korisnik soc. pomoci, još jednom je pregledala dokumentaciju i danas mi je stigao taj zaključak. Sad čekamo poziv za komisiju.
> ivana zg , za nalaze neznam, al svakako zovi soc. radnicu
> Svima drugima puno sreće i strpljenja


Hvala ti na odgovoru,  :Kiss:   ona je meni te podatke o stanu uzela tamo u CZSS, sve me je ispitala od uvjete.....to znači da neće dolaziti.
Zašto ja to rešenje onda čekam već dva tjedna, a zna da mi je hitno, i to je napisala na predmetu?
Sutra je zovem, ako nije na terenu?

----------


## Pink-OS

Čini mi se da nalazi od specijalista nesmiju biti stariji od 6 mjeseci(ali nisam sigurna),ja sam također predala sve naše nalaze bez obzira na starost,osim što sam ove koje traže povadila nove! stvarno ne znam da li će te zezati zbog tog! moja socijalna se najavila još prije tjedan dana da će doći i još je nema! stalno su mi govorili kako ja to idem prerano rješavati a kako su oni brzi Zri će napuniti godinu dok dođemo na red! ma mslim!!!

----------


## malena beba

ovako, zvala sam danas soc.radnicu i rjesenje nece stici do kraja iduceg tjedna (pitanje je hoce li i tada). u subotu mi je zadnji dan porodiljnog. od koga da trazim bolovanje i na temelju cega? od pedijatra ili ljecnika opce prakse (s obzirom da ja neznan koliko cu dana moci biti na bolovanju) i jeli to upoce moguce? pomozite!!

----------


## Adrijana66

ne znam, tesko se to dobivi... ali puno srece, ali ako ti je pedijatrica bila u komisiji i zna da ces ostati doma trebala bi biti kooperatibilna i dati ti bolovanje, vjerujem da hoće, traži pedicu a onda s tim papirom svojoj liječnici...

----------


## Pink-OS

Kao što kaže Andrijana ili čak postoji mogućnost da kreneš raditi i onda nastaviš ostanak kod kuće za njegu djeteta al ovo svakako provjeri jer nisam baš sigurna u to!

----------


## -tajana-

> ovako, zvala sam danas soc.radnicu i rjesenje nece stici do kraja iduceg tjedna (pitanje je hoce li i tada). u subotu mi je zadnji dan porodiljnog. od koga da trazim bolovanje i na temelju cega? od pedijatra ili ljecnika opce prakse (s obzirom da ja neznan koliko cu dana moci biti na bolovanju) i jeli to upoce moguce? pomozite!!


Ja sam bila na bolovanju od 20.11. do 28.12. , 3 tjedna za Niku, a ostatak za sebe, dok mi rješenje nije počelo vrijediti.

----------


## malena beba

tajana a na temelju cega ti je dala bolovanje za dijete? i kasnije za tebe? jeli komplicirano? danas idem, drzite fige da ne radi probleme!!!

----------


## -tajana-

Za Niku mi je pedijatrica dala 3 tjedna zbog vježbica na koje idemo, a ne znam za čega mi je moja dr. dala za ostatak bolovanja (nisam ni pitala).

----------


## malena beba

dobila sam bolovanje, sad jos samo da rjesenje dodje dok sam na bolovanju. ovo je stvarno sramota da ovoliko triba cekat!

----------


## Adrijana66

super, malena beba!  :D

----------


## Pink-OS

Super!!! ma stići će,no sikiriki!!!

----------


## -tajana-

*malena beba*  :D

----------


## paws

malena beba :D  :D  :D

----------


## telmama

Dal netko zna da li pedijatar mora popunjavati obrazac za komisiju ili  je dovoljno predati samo nalaze specijalista?

----------


## mg1975

> Dal netko zna da li pedijatar mora popunjavati obrazac za komisiju ili  je dovoljno predati samo nalaze specijalista?


Nema više obrasca koji popunjava pedijatar. Koje sve nalaze treba predati pročitaj u prijašnjim odgovorima unutar ove teme.

----------


## mg1975

Jupi, malena beba!  :D

----------


## ivana zg

Curke, ja nisam uspjela podići onaj zaključak od CZSS, jer ga je pošta vratila, a danas sam već dobila poziv za vještačenje ovaj tjedan u Španskom :D  :D u pedijatrijskoj ambulanti  kod dr. Vesne Bošnjak Mlinarić, imali li tko iskustva s njom, da se malo pripremim.
Je li netko već bio u Španskom čujem da se ide većinom u Trnsko?

Držite nam fige  :Love:   :D

----------


## Adrijana66

da ona je mene odbila   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Pink-OS

IVANA ZG puno sreće!!!
Andrijana66 što se kod vas sad događa,jel radite što po pitanju ostanka kod kuće?

----------


## Adrijana66

poslali smo prigovor toj istoj doktorici i čekamo...

ako nas opet odbije ide drugostupanjska komisija...

----------


## Pink-OS

Ma da nedajte se ako treba zaprijetite im sudom u Strazburu za ljudska prava! nama je socijalan bila i još čekamo na poziv za komisiju,kao imaju jako veliku gužvu(nažalost)

----------


## Adrijana66

> Ma da nedajte se ako treba zaprijetite im sudom u Strazburu za ljudska prava! nama je socijalan bila i još čekamo na poziv za komisiju,kao imaju jako veliku gužvu(nažalost)


nadam se da nece do toga doci, al dobro je znati!
soc.radnica je rekla da Ministarstvo pozitivno odgovara na pritužbe...

----------


## ivana zg

*PinkOS* Hvala, baš mi je drago da te napokon negdje čujem, nadam se da je zrinkica dobro, jer ovako je gledajuć je PRESLATKA.

*Adrijana66* baš sam imala neki loš predosjećaj, idemo sutra pa šta Bog da, ak ne prođemo i mi ćemo se žaliti.

----------


## Adrijana66

Ivana puno sreće   :Love:  
imaš pp

----------


## Pink-OS

IVANA ZG ma da dobro je,ljepo napreduje! osim što znaš kako nam je postojeće stanje a i ima Distoni sindrom! kako tvoja cura? ajd javi kako je bilo sutra! držimo fige :D

----------


## malena beba

*ivana zg* drzim ti fige!! :D 
hvala svima na podrsci, jos cekam...

----------


## mg1975

ivana zg držimo fige i  :Taps:

----------


## ivana zg

Cure LUDA SAM OD BIJESA.  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Sada sam došla iz Španskog, gdje su mi rekli da su mi u pozivu napisali krivo vrijeme 10:20, da probam doći danas popodne 14:20  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Emio cijelu noć nije spavala, MM je pred otkazom zbog izostanaka i šef ga je jedva pustio jutros, da ne govorim koliko nam vremena, km i benzina treba od Sesveta do Španskog, ne želim pomisliti što bi napravila da sam išla busom i tramvajom, s malom bebom  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Tamo puna ordinacija bolesne dijece.
Ja kao prvo ne razumijem kako netko tko nije specijalist, nego običan pedijatar, može biti u komisiji, i procjenjivati odluke stručnjaka i specijalista koji su djeci postavili dijagnozu, kao drugo kako komisija može biti u prostorima gdje dolaze bolesna dijeca.....  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Adrijana66

to i meni nije bilo jasno... sramota...
moja baka je isla s nama i bila je u soku kad je vidjela tu malu betonsku kucicu punu grafita! a unutra virusi kud god se okrenes...

i mislim da si u velikom pravu ovo za specijaliste, netko tko nije upućen u bolest ti kroji sudbinu na temelju gledanja u papire koje njoj njeni pacijenti donose!   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Adrijana66

drzi se, nemoj da te to obeshrabri, bori se ko lavica   :Smile:

----------


## ivana zg

> drzi se, nemoj da te to obeshrabri, bori se ko lavica


Hvala ti  :Kiss:  
Čekam sestru da me sada opet vozi, jer MM na poslu ne vjeruju, da nije obavio pregled  :Rolling Eyes:  
Sada ću tražiti da me prvu prime, javim se kada se vratim.
A šta ako me opet ne prime :shock: 

I onda se čudimo što na žalost danas ljudi pucaju jedi po drugima zbog "gluposti", ali kada te ovako vozaju godinu dana, čovjek bi fakat moga nekog isprebijati ili bar razbiti nešto o zid  :Crying or Very sad:   toliko si nemoćan i isfrustriran da u tome trenutku nisi pri sebi  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Ja baš prolazim jedno teško razdoblje, na hitnoj su mi neki dan rekli da mogu svašta očekivati ako ne počnem izbjegavati stres i ako se napokon malo ne odmorim, naspavam........... tako da sam danas nakon ovog pukla i počele su mi suze na oči ići, jednostavno čovjeku neka sitnica prelije čašu i više ne može..........i ako mi ne odobre produljenje....opet žalbe.......nikad kraja u ovoj državi koja ima institucije gore nego u Albaniji, a htijeli bi u Europu.

Čekaš odluku komisije mjesec dana..zašto?, a mogu ti je reći odmah?
Zato što imaju kvotu koliko ih smiju pustiti, pa dok oni to ne izvažu, izbroje, kao da su djeca i naši životi mrtva slova i brojevi na papiru  :Crying or Very sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   i kao da te odluke nekima od nas nisu od životne važnosti.

Pa onda ti nemoj tražiti vezu, i vezice!!!!

----------


## Pink-OS

Katastrofa! sramota! sve je tako neorganizirano!
IVANA ZG nedaj se,znam da je teško ode puno para a bome i živaca al možemo mi to,za našu djecu!

----------


## mg1975

ivana zg nemam ti što pamentno za reći, osim da duboko udahneš i boriš se za sebe i svoje dijete.

Mi smo bili na komisiji u DZ Knežija, isto smo čekali u čekaoni u kojoj su prije podne bila bolesna djeca. L je tamo pokupila entero virus (rota virus) i bila je bolesna 14 dana.......  :Mad:  
Znam da sve to košta živaca (ja svakim danom imam sve više sjedih vlasi). Koliko puta sam i ja pukla pa sam se isplakala, ali čim pogledam L skupim snage i nastavljam dalje. 

 :Kiss:   :Love:  mislimo na tebe i E

----------


## malena beba

*ivana zg*  grozno!! nadam se da ces bit danas prva na redu i da ces dobit produzenje, mislim na tebe   :Love:  

 :D  :D  ja sam dobila do kraja godine :D  :D 
rjesenje mi jos nije doslo ali bude kroz ova dva-tri dana dok oni to tamo pretipkaju u CCZS ali danas sam bila tamo i potpisala izjavu i dali su zapisnik  :?  ili sta li vec da mogu predat za dd. jupi!!!!
e sad, ona mi je rekla da to posaljem kao i inace sto saljem za dd. jeli to tako? i trebam li onda skupa s tim poslat i za drugo dijete ili kako? zbunjena sam  :?

----------


## Pink-OS

Nosiš to na mirovinski za doplatak,ja ne znam gdje se inače daje za doplatak jer mi nemamo pravo na ovaj normalni,jel se i inače nosi na mirovinsko?

----------


## Pink-OS

MALENA BEBA zaboravila sam čestitati :D  :D  :D jupiiiii

----------


## -tajana-

ivana zg, ne mogu vjerovati   :Evil or Very Mad:  

malena beba  :D  :D  :D

----------


## paws

Ivana zg držim fige da dobijete produljenej nakon svega ovoga!
 :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## malena beba

hvala  :Smile:  

iman jos jednu dilemu.   :Embarassed:  
djeciji mi inace dolazi na MM-a. oce li to sada biti problem? milsim, za ovi uvecani jer sam ja dobila dopust a ne on... ma valjda svacate sta ocu rec?
*ivana zg* jos drzim fige, javi se

----------


## mg1975

> djeciji mi inace dolazi na MM-a. oce li to sada biti problem? milsim, za ovi uvecani jer sam ja dobila dopust a ne on... ma valjda svacate sta ocu rec?


Nema veze što ti ostaješ na dopustu, zahtjev za DD može ići ili na njega ili na tebe.

----------


## malena beba

hvala   :Smile:

----------


## ivana zg

Curke hvala vam na podršsci i razumjevanju  :Love:   :Kiss:  
*malena beba* :D  :D  uspjela si

Jučer sam bila druga na redu. Šta da kažem, pregledala joj je grlo, uho, pluća :? ( pa to joj je neki dan radio njen pedijatar, nisam zbog toga došla,  :Evil or Very Mad:  ) pitanja su bila, kad joj je izbio prvi zub,( što se ja nisam mogla sjetiti,   :Laughing:   liša mama, totalno zbunjena, jer sam se pripremila govoriti o njezinim motoričkim sposobnostima) koliko još cijepiva ima za primit(htijela sam ju pitati, a do kad joj je još prestalo cijepiva do 14g ili 2g.. kaj se to nju tiče, pa to je bitno njenom pedijatru, on vodi kad je cijepljena), pa kako još dojite, šta će ona jest ako ostanete bez mlijeka,( zašto joj ne date da se sama hrani- pa govorim vam da jede jedva jabuku i da samo doji, kako da se sama hrani...dajte joj koricu kruha...ali ona samo za sada doji...a da joj dam vilicu ii nož da nauči pristojno jesti   :Evil or Very Mad:  ), sluša li i razumije li kada joj kažete ne, ne   :Evil or Very Mad:  ......koliki vam je stan, kolika plaća, aaaa ne prima te dječiji i samo se značajno pogledaju pedica i soc.,...... milijon drugih pitanja ne vezanih za stanje moga djeteta zbog kojega smo došli  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Polegla ju je na krevet jednu sekundu, Emi se nije pomaknula, i to je bilo to  :Sad:  
E da kažem ja da je nedavno imala osip, pa je išla hematologu, dermatologu, a ona me traži nalaze, pa pitanje na što je sve moj muž alergičan...uglavnom htijela sam im reći, ja tu nisam došla radi alergija mm, dojenja, stanja grla moga dijeteta, već ne puzanja, ne posjedanja...kaj je ovo sistematski za polazak u školu  :Crying or Very sad:  

Na sva sam ta pitanja odgovorila svojoj soc., tamo nisam vidila niti jedan svoj nalaz koji sam poslala, pa si razmišljam jesam li trebala reći da me fizijatar uputio na komisiju, jer me je ova pitala kako mi se zove pedijatar, pa možda misli da nas je on uputio  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Sve tri su imale nekakav štampani test s a,b,c,d,e,f...odgovorima koja su zaokruživale ( ko testovi u novinama npr. koliko ste depresivni?  :Laughing:   :Evil or Very Mad:  )

Kada je psihologica dala Emanueli malu bocu jane da u nju baca sitne papiriće, Emi je zgrabila bočicu i nagela na usta ko rakiju  :Laughing:  

Pitam ja psihologicu kada ću saznati odluku...pa za jedno desetak dana još se nismo dogovorili za sastanak......pa curuca vam još nema godinu dana...ja kažem oprostite, ali ja to moram saznati prije nego ona napuni godinu dana, da javim poslodavcu i mislim si da znam hoću li dati otkaz ili ne  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Pink-OS

Ivana zg drži se,sigurno će ti odobriti! pa bože da li su te uopće pitali da li se posjeda i puže? jooooj sve to mene čeka

----------


## malena beba

*ivana zg* i mene je razocarao bio pregled. moga j. nisu tada niti pogledali, samo su mene pitali sto moze a sto ne. i napisali su da je za dob sve ok (a imao je 11 mj i nije se sam posjedao)...
ma bit ce to sve u redu, nadam se samo da neces cekati na rjesenje koliko i ja

----------


## malena beba

dobila sam rijesenje!!!!!
 :D  :D  :D 
iman jos jedno pitanje   :Embarassed:  
novce cu dobit tek u 4 mj? mislim ako je od danas pa za 15 dana pravomocno, znaci negdi iza 1.3. onda tek za treci mj dobijem u 4?

----------


## Pink-OS

nemam pojma ali :D  :D  :D

----------


## mg1975

> dobila sam rijesenje!!!!!
>  :D  :D  :D 
> iman jos jedno pitanje   
> novce cu dobit tek u 4 mj? mislim ako je od danas pa za 15 dana pravomocno, znaci negdi iza 1.3. onda tek za treci mj dobijem u 4?


Nama je rješenje postalo pravomoćno 18.1., pa očekujem novce ovaj mjesec. Javim se kad mi sjednu na tekući.

 :D za rješenje.

----------


## paws

Malena beba  :D  :D  :D

----------


## otocanka

> dobila sam rijesenje!!!!!
>  :D  :D  :D 
> iman jos jedno pitanje   
> novce cu dobit tek u 4 mj? mislim ako je od danas pa za 15 dana pravomocno, znaci negdi iza 1.3. onda tek za treci mj dobijem u 4?


Super za rješenje!  :D 

Nama je postalo pravomoćno 03.12., a lovu sam dobila u 1. mjesecu.

----------


## Adrijana66

malena beba  :D  super,
ivana zg, stvarno ste imali ruzno iskustvo   :Evil or Very Mad:   nadam se da će ishod biti bolji...   :Heart:  

mi još nismo dobili rješenje, mislim no pravo, na komisiji smo bili oko 15.1...

vjerojatno cemo dobiti kad i ivana, jer ista dr razmatra slučaj... pa će nas opet razmatrat...

----------


## ivana zg

curke imali kod koga što novo, kod nas još ništa...tek je prošao tjedan  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Pink-OS

Baš sam se pitala kad ćeš se javiti!!! znači još ništa! i kod nas ništa,još čekamo poziv na komisiju! idući tjedan redovna kontrola i tako! kako Emi?

----------


## Adrijana66

mi zvali soc.radnicu ali bila je nedostupna, na terenu... sutra ćemo....
ivana zg javi kad dobite rješenje, i mi ćemo onda...  :Coffee:   :Cekam:   :Cekam:   :Cekam:

----------


## zara

Ja sam koristila pravo na rad s pola radnog vremena zbog njege djeteta.03.01. trebalo je biti ponovljeno vjestacenje, tad je isticalo godinu dana od rjesenja, medjutim ja sam 18.10. otvorila porodiljni i prestala dobivat naknadu s Centra. Medjutim djecji doplatak sam nastavila dobijati. Nakon par mjeseci procitam ja u rjesenju s mirovinskog da sam korisnik mora obavijestit mirovinski o promjeni statusa. odem ja tamo, odnesem rjesenje o prekidu prava na skraceno radno vrijeme, tamo dam izjavu da je moje dijete sada dobro (???) i opet iduci mjesec dobim doplatak!!! Nije mi jasno, da li sam ja imala pravo na taj doplatak do 3.01 bez obzira sto vise ne primam naknadu s Centra, ili nisam i zasto je sad i dalje dobivam?? Tuka na mirovinskom mi je na moje pitanuje odgovarala protupitanjem:pa je li vase dijete sada ozdravilo ( ko da je virozu imao :Smile:  Ne znam sta ce bit od toga muka mi je pri pomisli da cu vracat 4 doplatka u komadu, cca 3200 kn, koje sam naravno potrosila  :shock:

----------


## nadica_b

ako vještačenjem nije utvrđena promjena stanja tvog djeteta zbog čega i dobivaš uvećani dd, ne beri brigu. Ti si samo promijenila svoj status, nije dijete promijenilo, zar ne?

----------


## saska7

> Ja sam koristila pravo na rad s pola radnog vremena zbog njege djeteta.03.01. trebalo je biti ponovljeno vjestacenje, tad je isticalo godinu dana od rjesenja, medjutim ja sam 18.10. otvorila porodiljni i prestala dobivat naknadu s Centra. Medjutim djecji doplatak sam nastavila dobijati. Nakon par mjeseci procitam ja u rjesenju s mirovinskog da sam korisnik mora obavijestit mirovinski o promjeni statusa. odem ja tamo, odnesem rjesenje o prekidu prava na skraceno radno vrijeme, tamo dam izjavu da je moje dijete sada dobro (???) i opet iduci mjesec dobim doplatak!!! Nije mi jasno, da li sam ja imala pravo na taj doplatak do 3.01 bez obzira sto vise ne primam naknadu s Centra, ili nisam i zasto je sad i dalje dobivam?? Tuka na mirovinskom mi je na moje pitanuje odgovarala protupitanjem:pa je li vase dijete sada ozdravilo ( ko da je virozu imao Ne znam sta ce bit od toga muka mi je pri pomisli da cu vracat 4 doplatka u komadu, cca 3200 kn, koje sam naravno potrosila  :shock:


ne bih te zeljela plasiti ali sa mirovinskim poreznom i ostalim drzavnim firmama koje uplacuju neke naknade imam samo jaaaako losa iskustva.
uvijek sam sve obavljala bythebook obavijestavala na vrijeme i svejedno me zbog njihove neazurnosti dva puta kacilo vracanje novaca s tim da su jednom cak zvali na sud jer su skuzili 4 godine kasnije da su mi uplatili 2 mj viska   :Evil or Very Mad:  
ne diraj tu lovu, spremi svu papirologiju, probaj papirnato spremiti dokaze da si ti svoj dio na vrijeme obavila (npr isto sto si obavila na salteru posalji kao upit mailom ili pismom na adresu ustanove) i ne zivciraj se vise. 
drzim fige da sve prodje dobro   :Kiss:

----------


## Adrijana66

možeš dobivat uvećani DD zbog bolesti bez obzira na status njege djeteta...
to ćemo baš i mi tražit pošto još nije došlo rješenje...

----------


## Adi

mi smo počeli prikupljati papire za produljenje. Lorena ima distoni. Treba nam hrpa nalaza. Gdje se najbrže može obavit okulista i otorinolaringolog?

----------


## Adi

e da još me zanima ako neko zna. Ukoliko zatrudnim na tom tzv. kućnoj njezi kako to onda ide?

----------


## malena beba

evo me opet sa nedoumicama.   :Embarassed:  
preuzela sam 15.02. svoje rjesenje. znaci od kada mi ono vazi? znam da je 15 dana od preuzimanja ali racuna li mi se 15.02.? neznan jesam li na bolovanju zakljucno sa 29.2. ili 1.3?
ma onaj moj doktor me cilu zbunio  :/

----------


## mg1975

> mi smo počeli prikupljati papire za produljenje. Lorena ima distoni. Treba nam hrpa nalaza. Gdje se najbrže može obavit okulista i otorinolaringolog?


Da se ne ponavljamo....pogledaj par prethodnih stranica ove teme.   :Smile:

----------


## mg1975

> evo me opet sa nedoumicama.   
> preuzela sam 15.02. svoje rjesenje. znaci od kada mi ono vazi? znam da je 15 dana od preuzimanja ali racuna li mi se 15.02.? neznan jesam li na bolovanju zakljucno sa 29.2. ili 1.3?
> ma onaj moj doktor me cilu zbunio  :/


Ovako je bilo kod nas........ Rješenje preuzela 4.1. (tak da je po meni trebalo biti pravomoćno 19.1.), po žig pravomoćnosti došla 21.1. ali su na rješenju napisali 18.1. jer je 19.1. bila subota.

Vidim da je kod tebe slična situacija. Probaj nazvati svoju soc. i pitaj koji je datum aktualan. Tebi baš i nije neka frka ako zaključiš bolovanje sa 1.3. jer je to i onako subota.

----------


## mg1975

Sorry samo još dodatak na gornji post.

Ako zaključiš bolovanje sa 29.2. isto ti neće biti neka frka jer je petak.....mislim osim ako ti je subota u firmi radni dan.  :Smile:

----------


## otocanka

Meni je rješenje trebalo postati pravomoćno 01.12., ali je to bila subota. Soc. radnica mi je rekla da oni tada ne rade i da dođem 03.12. da mi udare žig pravomoćnosti. 
Tek od tada mi je vrijedilo rješenje i to je datum koji mi priznaju za DD i za obračun 4 sata.

----------


## malena beba

sta, zar moram ici po nekakvi pecat u czss? to mi niko nije rekao?

----------


## paws

Kojeg u mjesecu sjeda na račun ona naknada od czss-a(2000kn) na račun? :?

----------


## otocanka

> Kojeg u mjesecu sjeda na račun ona naknada od czss-a(2000kn) na račun? :?


Primam naknadu za 4 sata, ali mislim da isplaćuju svima zajedno. Prošli mjesec je bilo 22., a ovaj još nisam dobila.

----------


## pale

Imam pitanje   :Smile:  
Iva je nedonošće i sada koristim produljenje porodiljnog do termina poroda. S obzirom da su nam tek sa 11 i po mjeseci odobrili vježbice ( posjela se sama par puta tjedan dana prije prvog ročkasa) ima li šanse da dobijem pola radnog vremena. Mislim da bi i poslodavac bio zadovoljan s time, a i meni bi bilo super da budem s njom,da možemo vježbati. Dali bi u tom slučaju dobivala punu plaču ( pola poslodavac, pola Centar) ili pola poslodavac, a Centar 1250,00kn tj. pola od onoga što dobivate vi koji ste kući na 2500,00kn. I da li bi dobivala ovaj uvećani dječji doplatak? Ima li šanse da stignem sve do kraja trećeg mjeseca... mogu li privatno obaviti ove preglede neuropedijatar, okulista, otorinca ( da li prihvačaju i te privatne nalaze  :? )
Uh puna sam pitanja, a baš vidim da bi nam bilo super da budem još malo kući   :Grin:  , oboje smo zaposleni na neodređeno

----------


## Pink-OS

Pale ja mislim da možeš,one koje su stručnije točno će ti reći! ja imam nalaza i od privatnikai od socijalnih doktora,sve to ulazi u domumentaciju,sakupi svu dokumentaciju,mislim da je kod tebe isto najvažniji fizijatar,znači zamoli ju da ti napiše da je djetetu potrebna pojačana njega majke radi vježbanja i ostalog a i od svih ostalih od kog možeš izvući to mišljenje! nazovi czss oni će ti točno sve reći,kad predaš papire bit ćeš pozvana na komisiju,nek ti socijalna radnica napiše da je hitno,zbog isteka porodiljnog a i što su vam tako kasno odredili vježbice! pozvat će te na komisiju i to je to ona donosi mišljenje,nemaš što izgubiti a možeš ostati sa svojim djetetom više kući! mislim da pola od PLAĆE isplaćuje socijalno a pol poslodavac!

----------


## malena beba

> sta, zar moram ici po nekakvi pecat u czss? to mi niko nije rekao?


molim odgovor   :Smile:

----------


## mg1975

> malena beba prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> sta, zar moram ici po nekakvi pecat u czss? to mi niko nije rekao?
> 
> 
> molim odgovor


Da, na tvoj primjerak rješenja udare pečat i upišu datum pravomoćnosti. Čudi me da ti to tvoj soc. nije rekla....... i ja se svemu čudim   :Laughing:

----------


## mg1975

> Kojeg u mjesecu sjeda na račun ona naknada od czss-a(2000kn) na račun? :?


Evo danas mi je sjeo dio za siječanj. DD sam dobila 19.2., a danas mi je došlo rješenje poštom. Predala papire za DD 21.1., a na rješenju je datum 6.2.. Ugodno me iznenadila brzina. :D

----------


## mg1975

> Imam pitanje   
> Iva je nedonošće i sada koristim produljenje porodiljnog do termina poroda. S obzirom da su nam tek sa 11 i po mjeseci odobrili vježbice ( posjela se sama par puta tjedan dana prije prvog ročkasa) ima li šanse da dobijem pola radnog vremena. Mislim da bi i poslodavac bio zadovoljan s time, a i meni bi bilo super da budem s njom,da možemo vježbati. Dali bi u tom slučaju dobivala punu plaču ( pola poslodavac, pola Centar) ili pola poslodavac, a Centar 1250,00kn tj. pola od onoga što dobivate vi koji ste kući na 2500,00kn. I da li bi dobivala ovaj uvećani dječji doplatak? Ima li šanse da stignem sve do kraja trećeg mjeseca... mogu li privatno obaviti ove preglede neuropedijatar, okulista, otorinca ( da li prihvačaju i te privatne nalaze  :? )
> Uh puna sam pitanja, a baš vidim da bi nam bilo super da budem još malo kući   , oboje smo zaposleni na neodređeno


Ovakoca.......

1. možeš tražiti dopust za njegu djeteta ili skraćeno radno vrijeme
2. ako si na dopustu za njegu naknada plaće iznosi 2000 kn, a ako radiš skraćeno 50% plaće isplaćuje poslodavac + ostatak do tvoje pune plaće CZSS (možda nešto i umanje ali ne znam koliko....to pitaj soc.)
3. da ako ti rješenje bude pozitivno imaš pravo na uvećani DD (bez obzira jesi doma ili radiš 4 sata)
4. nisam sigurna da ćeš stići obaviti sve do kraja 3. mj. (ovisi kakva je gužva na komisiji....savjet predaj zahtjev na CZSS sa kopijama nalaza koje imaš, za ostale reci da ćeš donijeti na komisiju), uvijek možeš otvoriti bolovanje dok ti ne stigne rješenje
5. naravno da prihvaćaju nalaze privatnih specijalista i ako hoćeš probati stići sve obaviti do kraja 3. mj. morat ćeš ići kod privatnika

Puno sreće i javi se ako imaš još pitanja.  :Smile:

----------


## pale

Evo nazvala sam jutros Centar, moram skupiti preporuke fizijatra i pedijatra. Pita me žena zašto smo tek sad krenuli vježbati   :Evil or Very Mad:  , ja joj kažem da je pedijatrica odugovlačila i kako da ja sad tu istu pedijatricu pitam preporuku. Samo da mi sad ona ne bude pravila probleme. Poslodavac se slaže i u srijedu idem u Centar ako skupim ove preporuke. Nadam se da ćemo uspijeti, je li ima uopće netko kome nisu odobrili  :? 
Kakva je to komisija, je li to isto ta gdje smo išli na komisiju za komplikacije u trudnoći i ova za produljenje porodiljnog do termina poroda ili negdje drugdje  :?

----------


## mg1975

pale, ne treba ti preporuka pedijatra nego *neuropedijatra*......možda se tetica u Centru zabunila, ali tako je prema novom pravilnku.

Još sam ti zaboravila napisati u prijašnjem postu da ti možeš ako se dogovoriš sa poslodavcem ići raditi (ako ti ne misli dati otkaz) dok ne dobiješ rješenje.

Nije to ista komisija kao ona za produljenje bolovanja.
Kako izgleda ova komisija...već je većina nas pisala o tome na prethodnim stranicama ove teme pa se vrati malo unatrag.

Sretno!

----------


## pale

Hvala na odgovoru!
Teta je rekla da uzmem preporuku fizijatra i Ivinog pedijatra. Pa da će viditi što sve treba dalje, da s time dođem do nje. Sad sam zvala fizijatricu i ona je na bolovanju   :Sad: 
Probat ću otići sa preporukom pedijatrice do Centra, makar da predam zahtjev. Što se tiće poslodavca nije mi frka, dogovorila sam se s njim da ću otvoriti bolovanje ako ne stignem sve na vrijeme srediti. I uzet ću 4 sata, nekako nam je svima to prihvatljivo, a ja mogu biti više sa Ivom, posao mi je 15 minuta pješke od kuće i moja mama bi je čuvala ta 4 sata.
Htjela sam pitati samo da li se ta komisija nalazi u istoj ustanovi kao i ova za bolovanje, jasno mi je da nije ista   :Grin:  
Je li znate nekoga kome nisu odobrili  :?

----------


## mg1975

Ne znam za komisiju jer sam u ZG. Za sada znam da su svi sa dijagnozom distoni dobili dopust, ali različite dužine što ti ovisi o težini stanja.

Mi smo dobili na godinu dana jer sa Lucijom već duže vježbamo pa se ona sa 8 mj. samostalno posjedala, a sa 9 mj. je propuzala......sad vježbamo ustajanje i samostalno stajanje.

----------


## pale

Ujutro idem po preporuku pedijatrice, pa ću u srijedu u Centar pa da vidimo kuda dalje.
Iva se ni ne posjeda sama   :Sad:  , posjela se par puta, ali samo ako joj staviš daljinski upravljač blizu nje ( sve za daljinski ), vježbamo tek tjedan dana, sutra su nama opet vježbice tek drugi put  :/ 
I naša dijagnoza je distoni i teta u Centru mi je rekla da ako je tako kao što sam joj rekla ( ne posjedanje i slično ) da imam šanse za dobiti  :/

----------


## pale

Evo još jedno pitanje   :Embarassed:  
S obzirom da nam je dijagnoza distoni je li moramo opet kod fizijatra ili je dovoljan ovaj nalaz od početka veljače. Je li otorinac i okulista moraju biti dječji. Ma mislim, ne vjerujem da ću ih nači privatno u ZD, a u bolnici ću čekati i čekati nema šanse da dođemo brzo na red.

----------


## mg1975

Nalaz fizijatra može ovaj od veljače. U pravilu može i nalaz od otorinca i okuliste za odrasle ako ti budu voljni napraviti pregled za bebu.

Npr. ja sam uspjela kod svog okuliste odraditi pregled sa L.

----------


## pale

Pa i ja mislim da će moja htjeti napraviti pregled, ako ga oni žele priznati :/ , a otorinca ćemo valjda nači

----------


## malena beba

> Iva se ni ne posjeda sama   ,


samo da te utjesim, i moj se maleni prvi put sam posjeo sa 11 mj. nije to nista strasno. neznan jeli tvoja puze, on je propuza prije posjedanja. isto imamo distoni. ne brini, sve ce doc na svoje   :Love:

----------


## Adi

i mi smo distoni i uporno vježbamo već 3 mjeseca i evo prije par dana kao puže.

Bila sam u centru za socijalnu skrb treba mi nalazi od neuropedijatra, fizijatra, okuliste i otorinolaringologa. Treba odnjeti popuniti potvrdu o zaposlenju u firmu (oba roditelja), majka i dijete moraju biti prijavljeni na istoj adresi i napisati zamolbu.

Fizijatra našli vezu za preko reda na Goljaku, 
Neuropedijatar kod Sabola,
 okulista u Vinogradskoj, nečeka se nego se dođe s uputnicom od 8 do 12h te se napomene da je za produljenje porodiljnog, otorinolaringolog 3.3. u Vinogradskoj isto se napomene da je za produljenje.

Malo me muči ova zamolba. Ne znam kako da ju sročim.

E da i socijalni radnik mi rekao da će on izići na teren da pogleda dijete????

----------


## paws

> Malo me muči ova zamolba. Ne znam kako da ju sročim.


Zamolbu je meni moj soc. radnik pomogao sročiti, samo jedna rečenica da zamoljavam da mi odobre dopust za pojačanu njegu djeteta, ime i prezime djeteta, datum rođenja i to je to!
Čak nismo napisali ni koje nalaze prilažem!

----------


## paws

*Pale* ne treba ti preporuka pedijatra!
Trebati preporuka fizijatra ili neuropedijatra!
Po novom tvoja pedijatrica nema ništa sa tim!

----------


## pale

Jutros sam bila kod pedijatrice da mi napiše preporuku jer je fizijatrica na bolovanju pa da makar predam zahtjev. Na lazu od fizijatra piše vježbice 1- 2 mjeseca pa kontrola nakon 3 - 4 mjeseca. E sad, ona meni u preporuku upiše habilitacija jednom tjedno 2 mjeseca.   :Evil or Very Mad:  Ne da sam zviznula kad sam pročitala, pa mislim stvarno. Sigurna sam da će nam fizijatrica napisati normalnu preporuku   :Smile:  Ova moja pedica nije normalna. Nema šanse da ja to sve stignem na vrijeme, ma užas.

----------


## Pink-OS

promjeni pedijatricu!
kod nas još ništa od poziva na komisiju

----------


## mirjana

nema veze što je napisala da su ti vježbe kod terapeuta jednom tjedno, to su pokazne vježbe, ionako se puno više vježba kod kuće (zato se i traži ostanak kod kuće, jelte  :Wink:  )
mi smo kod fizioterapeuta išli samo 2-3 puta mjesečno u vrijeme kad smo bili na komisiji i to smo im i rekli i (za svaki slučaj, iako to i oni znaju) objasnili da kod kuće vježbamo nekoliko puta dnevno, tj. koristimo svako igranje i za vježbanje

mi čekamo novu komisiju

----------


## pale

Da ali je napisala jednom tjedno kroz dva mjeseca... ma mislim pa tko može biti siguran da će ona za to vrijeme sve napraviti i da neće trebati još vježbica

----------


## Adi

pale

pa pedijatrica nije fizijatar. Meni od pedijatrice ništa nije trebalo. Fizijatrijski nalaz ti se gleda.

----------


## pale

Zvala sam fizijatricu i ona kaže da mi je dovoljan nalaz koji imam, znači ne treba posebno preporuka  :? 
Je li bi mi mogao biti problem što na nalazu piše vježbe 1 - 2 mjeseca i kontrola za 3 - 4 mjeseca.
Fizioterapeut me uvjerava da imam pravo i da bi trebala dobiti taj dopust, da nitko ne može znati kad će Iva prohodati i da misli da će još dosta vježbica proći   :Sad:

----------


## Adi

ma zašto se toliko opterećuješ,pale

sigurna sam da ćeš dobiti dopust. Dijete ti još ne hoda i mora još vježbati i to će i komisija vidjeti. Opusti se.

Evo moja malena jučer počela kao nešto i puzati, ali još nehoda tako da moramo još vježbati sve dok neprohoda. I ja vjerujem da ću dobiti dopust.

Tko je još tražio dopust s skraćenim radnim vremenom? molila bih da mi se javi na ,te ako može da mi malo pojasni to financiranje.

Moj problem je drugi. Mislim da sam trudna i ne znam kako bi to onda išlo ako neko zna nek javi.
Hvala

----------


## otocanka

> Tko je još tražio dopust s skraćenim radnim vremenom? molila bih da mi se javi na ,te ako može da mi malo pojasni to financiranje.


Piši šta te zanima.   :Smile:

----------


## Adi

hvala otočanka

zanima me to financiranje, da li na kraju dobiješ punu plaću ili ne. Jer ako ne neisplati mi se ići na 4 sata.

Također me zanima kako to komisija gleda kad hoćeš ipak raditi 4 sata a tražiš dopust za njegu djeteta?

Šta si sve pisala u zamolbi?

----------


## pale

Opterećujem se jer znam kako kod nas birokracija zna pokopati malog čovjeka  8) 
A i htjela bi biti s njom što više, radim u turizmu i imam samo jedan dan tjedno slobodan, ponekad i bez tog jednog dana, popodnevna smjena je do 22 sata, često tek popodne saznam kad radim sutradan ( treba organizirati čuvanje ), a i nije lako čuvati je, sve razumije a toliko toga ne može, nisu nam baš bake mlade iako je žele čuvati. Jaslice ne dolaze u obzir dok ne prohoda  :/ 
Ova 4 sata bi mi bila idealna, radim, imam nekakvu plačicu, a opet sam većinu dana s njom. U ova 4 sata nešto će odspavati, papati, šetnjica sa bakom i mama je kući.
I mene zanima kako komisija gleda na to skračeno radno vrijeme i dopust za njegu djeteta  :?

----------


## Adi

da li ste predavali kopije dokumenata i nalaza ili originale. Koliko sam shvatila mog socijalnog njemu trebaju originali.

----------


## otocanka

> hvala otočanka
> 
> zanima me to financiranje, da li na kraju dobiješ punu plaću ili ne. Jer ako ne neisplati mi se ići na 4 sata.
> 
> Također me zanima kako to komisija gleda kad hoćeš ipak raditi 4 sata a tražiš dopust za njegu djeteta?
> 
> Šta si sve pisala u zamolbi?


Ja nisam morala pisati zamolbu. Papire sam predala u 7. mjesecu, a tada je bio "stari" zakon na snazi. Sve su napisali u CZSS-u + pedijatrica.


A lova - uh, ne dobiješ punu plaću   :Evil or Very Mad:  . 
 Dakle,  tvoja firma pošalje bruto koji ti oni isplate. CZSS ne plaća doprinose (zakinuta si za mirovinsko  :Mad:  , pa će ti jednog dana  i mirovina biti manja ), ali ti zato obračunaju poreze i prirez. Naravno, ne računa ti se porezna olakšica (1600,00 kn za tebe + ako imaš dijete/ djecu prijavljenu na sebe) jer ti to obračuna firma. Da barem   olakšice obračunavaju pola-pola (firma i CZSS) jer tvoja polovica plaće od firme "pojede" te olakšice, a CZSS računa veću stopu poreza (25 % ).  Meni je mjesečno iznos od CZSS-a manji za 700,00 kn u odnosu na firmu.

Ali to nije sve   :Grin:  

Firma mi plaća puni prijevoz, ali su mi srezali na pola prehranu i naknadu za godine radnog staža (ne znam da li to daju i ostale firme), tako da mi se tu nabere još dodatnih 300,00 - 400,00 kn. 

Sve u svemu, za te novce bih malenoj mogla priuštiti privatnu terapiju kod logopeda ili defektologa, a ovako moram "rezati" na drugim stvarima   :Evil or Very Mad:  . 

Sva ministarstva i uredi koji su uključeni u te naknade su pismeno priznali da je obračun pogrešan, ali nitko ništa ne poduzima da se to promjeni. Mislila sam da će možda nešto promjeniti s novim zakonom, ali ... figa. 

Jedna mama iz Splita odlučila pokrenuti i objaviti svoj slučaj  :D .
http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/20080222/novosti05.asp

Ovdje možeš naći puno toga na tu temu http://www.andjeli.hr/Peticija.htm


Ja imam druge razloge zašto sam prihvatila rad na 4 sata i to mi je financijski nemjerljivo   :Heart:  .

----------


## Adi

eh sad si me zbunila skroz.

Moje pola plaće od firme s prijevozom je 2000kn i koliko bi mi onda još czss isplaćivao?

i zašto sam zakinuta u mirovinskom.

Jel bolje onda da sam skroz doma?

----------


## Pink-OS

Adi nikako orginale! predaj sve kopije,to je dokumentacija tvog djeteta,mislim otkud te to traži!!!

----------


## Pink-OS

Na mirovinskom bi bila zakinuta i ovako i onako! nadam se da će barem biti neka peticija koju bi mogli potpisivati protiv tih njihovih obračuna,mislim kao izlazr roditeljima u susret da mogu ostati sa svojim djetetom a onda ti ga uvale!

----------


## Adi

da peticija i to velika

ovakve stvari se samo kod nas događaju.

----------


## otocanka

> eh sad si me zbunila skroz.
> 
> Moje pola plaće od firme s prijevozom je 2000kn i koliko bi mi onda još czss isplaćivao?


Onako, "od oka", 1400-1500,00 kn. Prijevoz je 290,00 kn, znači da ti je plaća od firme1700,00 kn. 




> i zašto sam zakinuta u mirovinskom.
> 
> Jel bolje onda da sam skroz doma?


Zato jer CZSS to ne jednostavno ne uplaćuje. Uplaćuje tvoja firma, ali na onu polovicu koju ti isplaćuju (znači upola manje nego što bi trebalo). 

Majke koje imaju teško pokretnu ili nepokretnu djecu, ili teže oboljelu djecu, pa 4 sata rade većinu svog radnog vijeka dobiju upola manju mirovinu.  


Peticija se potpisivala, 2005. godine.

----------


## paws

> Zvala sam fizijatricu i ona kaže da mi je dovoljan nalaz koji imam, znači ne treba posebno preporuka  :? 
> Je li bi mi mogao biti problem što na nalazu piše vježbe 1 - 2 mjeseca i kontrola za 3 - 4 mjeseca.
> Fizioterapeut me uvjerava da imam pravo i da bi trebala dobiti taj dopust, da nitko ne može znati kad će Iva prohodati i da misli da će još dosta vježbica proći



To što ti je pedica napisala još 2 mjeseca nema veze, komisija odobrava produženje minimalno na 6 mjeseci do 2 godine.
Tako da češ minimalno dobiti 6 mjeseci.  :Smile:

----------


## Adi

[quote="otocanka"]


> eh sad si me zbunila skroz.
> 
> Moje pola plaće od firme s prijevozom je 2000kn i koliko bi mi onda još czss isplaćivao?


Onako, "od oka", 1400-1500,00 kn. Prijevoz je 290,00 kn, znači da ti je plaća od firme1700,00 kn. 




> 


koliko sam te shvatila onda mi czss ne bi ništa uplaćivao i imala bih samo to iz firme, pa ako je tako meni se to neisplati. A mislila sam da ako radim bar tih 4 sata da ću imati više od 2000kn.

----------


## otocanka

Pa nije ništa, 2000,00 kn od firme i 1400-1500,00 kn od CZSS-a. Napisala si da je pola plaće 2000,00 kn (znači plaća ti je 4000,00 kn s prijevozom). 
Ili sam te nešto krivo skužila?

----------


## Adi

a onda dobro. Mislila sam da czss onda ništa neisplaćuje.

Je plaća mi je 4050kn s prijevozom. 
ajd već sam se zabrinula

hvala

----------


## dunyac

Mi smo dobili rjesenje, odobreno nam je 6 mjeseci  :D  :D  :D 
Hvala svimana savjetima i podrsci
Adrijana 66 i ivana zg, to znaci da su i vasi predmeti vjerojatno rijeseni, jer se radilo o istoj komisiji 
Nadam se da cete uspjeti dobiti  :Smile: 
jeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Adi

evo ja zvala firmu da mi sve izračunaju i nakraju ću ipak sve skupa imati punu plaći.

Firma mi isplati pola, a czss ostatak do plaće.

sam treba sad ganjati komisiju

----------


## otocanka

> evo ja zvala firmu da mi sve izračunaju i nakraju ću ipak sve skupa imati punu plaći.
> 
> Firma mi isplati pola, a czss ostatak do plaće.


Od sveg srca ti želim da se to doista ostvari   :Love:

----------


## mg1975

> Mi smo dobili rjesenje, odobreno nam je 6 mjeseci  :D  :D  :D 
> Hvala svimana savjetima i podrsci
> Adrijana 66 i ivana zg, to znaci da su i vasi predmeti vjerojatno rijeseni, jer se radilo o istoj komisiji 
> Nadam se da cete uspjeti dobiti 
> jeeeeeeeeeee


 :D  :D  :D  super!

----------


## mg1975

otocanka i Adi, više uplaćeni porez i prirez koji vam obračuna CZSS možete vratiti putem porezne prijave na kraju godine (jest da neće biti povrat u punom iznosu ali svaka kuna dobro dođe), ako koristite npr. dopunsko osiguranje, tražite R-1 račun tj. račun na svoje ime kada kupujete lijekove u ljekarni, obavljate preglede kod privatnika i sl.

Što se tiče mirovinskog....već i kad su žene na porodiljnom gube dio mirovinskog tak da i tih nekoliko mjesec ili godina vas neće spasiti u starosti.....možda jednoga dana porastu plaće   :Laughing:   (čuj ja naivka....ali uvijek treba pozitivno razmišljati) pa vam se taj gubitak pokrije.

----------


## Adi

hvala i javim još situaciju daljnju

svima sretno   :Preskace uze:

----------


## Pink-OS

mg1975 misliš kad se kupuju ljekovi za nas ili za djecu ili je svejedno

----------


## mg1975

Pink-OS pa u pravilu ljekovi za nas odrasle, ali može i neki za djecu koji možeš i ti koristiti (skoro je večina takvih), npr. ja kad sam bolesna koristim samo kapi za nos Operil za djecu jer mi one za odrasle nadražuju sluznicu ili u trudnoći i sad dok dojim koristim fiziološku-kapi za nos.

Još sam na prijašnjem postu zaboravila napisati da se mogu iskoristiti i potvrde o plaćenoj administrativnoj pristojbi (onih 10-30 kn kod dr. opće prakse).....mali iznos ali ih se skupi tokom godine.

----------


## pale

Evo ja bila u Centru, pokazala teti nalaz od fizijatra i sad idem u potragu za neuropedijatrom, otorincem i okulistom. Nadam se da ću uspjeti u kratkom roku to riješiti... :/

----------


## otocanka

> otocanka i Adi, više uplaćeni porez i prirez koji vam obračuna CZSS možete vratiti putem porezne prijave na kraju godine (jest da neće biti povrat u punom iznosu ali svaka kuna dobro dođe)


Ovo se ne može jer CZSS ne izdaje PK obrazac   :Wink:  .

Za lijekove koristim (  :Naklon:   jer su to samo sirupi za/protiv  kašalja i bezglutensko brašno), a privatni logoped i defektolog nisu zdravstveni djelatnici, te se na osnovu njihovih računa ne može tražiti povrat poreza. 

Da ne offtopičarim previše, Pink-OS ovdje http://ccenterclient.porezna-uprava.hr/ možeš pronaći listu lijekova koji se nalaze na HZZO-ovoj listi, a koje možeš prijaviti za povrat poreza.

Nije da mi je "čaša napola prazna" samo sam napisala kako to funkcionira u praksi. 

Primjera radi - za ove tri godine koliko ću raditi 4 sata zakidaju me za 25.200,00 kn (govorim samo o CZSS-u). 
Ako bih tako radila do njene 15. to bi bilo 92.400,00 kn (pod uvjetom da mi plaća ne poraste ni lipu).


Tako da ću se, iako će postojati potreba da i nakon njene 7. godine radim 4 sata,  vratiti na puno radno vrijeme (ako se način obračuna ne promjeni )  :Sad:  .

----------


## malena beba

> Mi smo dobili rjesenje, odobreno nam je 6 mjeseci  :D  :D  :D 
> Hvala svimana savjetima i podrsci
> Adrijana 66 i ivana zg, to znaci da su i vasi predmeti vjerojatno rijeseni, jer se radilo o istoj komisiji 
> Nadam se da cete uspjeti dobiti 
> jeeeeeeeeeee


 :D  :D  :D

----------


## ivana zg

> Mi smo dobili rjesenje, odobreno nam je 6 mjeseci  :D  :D  :D 
> Hvala svimana savjetima i podrsci
> Adrijana 66 i ivana zg, to znaci da su i vasi predmeti vjerojatno rijeseni, jer se radilo o istoj komisiji 
> Nadam se da cete uspjeti dobiti 
> jeeeeeeeeeee


 :D  :D  :D  :D 

blago ti se, ulila si mi nadu  :Kiss:   danas sam vidila nešto u kasliću ali sam mislila da je letak, predpostavljam da će to riješenje doći preporučeno, ili će nam soc. javiti???

----------


## dunyac

ivana zg, meni je moja javila i sutra nosim podatke o zaposlenju. Nazovi svoju soc. radnicu  :Smile: , oni to salju tek nakon dva  tjedna poslodavcu i tebi, ako sam dobro shvatila

----------


## Adi

evo ja sam jutros predala zahtjev sa nalazima koje imam, a ostale ću donjeti na komisiju.

Tako da nemorate čekati sve nalaze nego možete i prije predati zahtjev.

Socijalni radnik me sve živo ispitao. Od plaće do odnosa u braku. Al meni to nije smetalo.

----------


## Adi

eh da, još jednom ponavljam moje pitanje odprije

Ukoliko zatrudnim na tom dopustu kako onda stvari idu


cure šta bi ja bez ovog foruma, lutala okolo tražeći informacije. Hvala vam svima i hvala Rodi za forum  :Heart:

----------


## malena beba

> predpostavljam da će to riješenje doći preporučeno, ili će nam soc. javiti???



rijesenje dolazi preporuceno. zovi soc. radnicu, ja sam osobno otisla po rijesenje da ga prije dobijem

poslodavac ga dobiva kad postane pravomocno ali ti ga dobijes odma (nakon 15 dana od preuzimanja je pravomocno i tada ide poslodavcu)

sretno!!

----------


## paws

dunyac   :D  :D  :D

----------


## Adrijana66

nama još ništa nisu javili.... ništa...   :Sad:  
sutra ću baš zvati soc.radnicu... 
ali koma mi je   :Sad:  
bojim se i nadati...

dunyac, super  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Adi

Adriana66 jel ima šta?

----------


## pale

Evo ja se uspjela naručiti za ove puste preglede za slijedeći tjedan, vjerojatno ću uspjeti predati sve papire  :D

----------


## Adrijana66

dosla su rjesenja ali su u urudzbenom uredu, tek u ponedjeljak....

jer ona ima danas teren nije u uredu...

ivana zg?????????????????????????????????????????

----------


## ivana zg

Jučer zvala soc. kaže ona ništa nije stiglo

Sada me je zvala prije minute i kaže, stiglo s nekim datumom od prije par dana tek sada je ona vidjela  :Evil or Very Mad:   uglavnom dobro da sam vas poslušala i zvala je jučer, pa je valjda odlučila se malo raspitati o pošti  :Laughing:  

Uglavnom dobili smo 6 mjeseci :D  valjda ta svima daje samo 6mj.  :Evil or Very Mad:  , ALI TI 6 MJESECI NAM SE BROJE VEĆ OD VELJAČE A NE OD 10.04.2008. DO KADA SAM JA NA PORODILJNOM, ŠTO BI ZNAČILO DA SMO DOBILI SAMO 4MJ  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Ili sam ja lud ili to nije pšo zakonu...kako mi može dati produljenje od dana kada sam ja još na porodiljnom :shock: , pa valjda je svrha produljenja, da je ono nastavak na porodiljni, kaj ona meni ima produžavati nešto što ja po zakonu već imam imam??? Meni tu nema logike?

Jel se može protiv toga buniti, i socijalna se tome začudila?
Ja u 8mj. moram na komisiju, a MM ide na godišnji, kaj ću ja ostat u Zg i čekat poziv???

Soc. kaže da mi produljenje vrijedi dok god komisija ne donese novu odluku, to znači možda do 9mj. jer su godišnji.
A što mi to vrijedi, kada cijeli 8mj. moram čekati poziv?
Da ne spominjem da su svi doktori na godišnjem i da mi je pametno da odmah počnem skupljati nalaze, jer tko će ih poslije poloviti!!!

----------


## Adi

ivanazg

nerazumijem kako vam se broje od veljače? kad je to dopust za njegu nakon godine dana

----------


## malena beba

ni ja, raspitaj se jos malo. prvi put cujem za tako nesto?!

----------


## dunyac

Ni meni to nije jasno jer su meni u nalazu i mišljenju napisali da je vjestacenje potrebno ponoviti u rujnu 2008, malena je rodjena 15.3.
Mrzim kad neko nezna raditi svoj posao , narocito u takvim sluzbama, a nemaju nikakvih posljedica, osim po nase zivce jer da se na ovaj nacin ne raspitamo nista nebi ni znali   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Treba otici u css i preuzeti taj nalaz i misljenje pa vidjeti sto tocno pise. Meni je moja rekla da ce mi rjesenje doci 15 dana nakon preuzimanja nalaza jer i oni samo dobiju faksiran nalaz od komisije

----------


## mg1975

ivana_zg ovako ti je bilo kod nas.....

Nalaz komisije faksiran je u 12. mj. 2007. (mislim da je bilo negdje oko 17.12.) i soc. me obavijestila telefonom, rješenje mi je napisano tek sa 3.1.2008., a ponovo vještačenje bi trebali obaviti u 12. mj. 2008..

Jel ti soc. rekla točno do kojeg mjeseca ti je odobren dopust za njegu? Rješenje vrijedi dok ne obaviš novo vještačenje (ili sa bebom bude sve ok pa odlučiš ići raditi), ali ti se moraš ponovo javiti svojoj soc. prije isteka....bar 1 mj. prije isteka. Dopust za njegu počinje teći tek kada ti završi porodiljni (mislim bar je tako kod svih normalnih...). Kako je kod vas doneseno rješenje za kratki rok vjerovatno je komisija zaključila da je za tvoju bebu dovoljno toliko vremena da bi dostigla vršnjake u razvojnom smislu.

----------


## mg1975

> Ni meni to nije jasno jer su meni u nalazu i mišljenju napisali da je vjestacenje potrebno ponoviti u rujnu 2008, malena je rodjena 15.3.
> Mrzim kad neko nezna raditi svoj posao , narocito u takvim sluzbama, a nemaju nikakvih posljedica, osim po nase zivce jer da se na ovaj nacin ne raspitamo nista nebi ni znali   
> Treba otici u css i preuzeti taj nalaz i misljenje pa vidjeti sto tocno pise. Meni je moja rekla da ce mi rjesenje doci 15 dana nakon preuzimanja nalaza jer i oni samo dobiju faksiran nalaz od komisije


Nazovi ti svoju soc. opet i inzistiraj da ti se napiše rješenje na osnovu faksiranog nalaza komisije (nama je isto rješenje napisano na osnovu faksiranog nalaza) jer ti ističe porodiljni. Na faksiranom nalazu komisije imaju sve elemente koji su im potrebni za izdavanje rješenja. Mi smo orginal nalaza komisije dobili tek polovicom 2. mj. poštom jer je komisija tek tada dostavila orginale našem centru CZSS.   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Isto tako kad ti rješenje postane pravomoćno traži soc. kopiju faksiranog nalaza komisije (ako ti ga ona sama neće dati) kako bi ga mogla priložiti zahtjevu za DD jer će ti to ubrzati proces obrade zahtjeva.

----------


## ivana zg

Neznam što ću, nije problem u tome koliko mi je mjeseci dala, već u tome što jr nelogično da produljenje NAKON GODINU DANA, počne teći 2mj. prije, onda neka napiše da mi je dala 4mjeseca i kvit.
Soc. mi je sva neka smotana, rekla mi je da u 8mj. moram opet na komisiju, ali da vjerovatno do 9mj. oni neće donjeti odluku.

Gdje da podnesem žalbu, i kome?

----------


## ivana zg

Porodiljni mi traje do 10.04.08. i meni je bilo logično da mi 6mj., 4mj., 1g., produženog porodiljnog počne teči od toga dana, zna li tko piše li li što u zakonu o produljenom porodiljnom o tome, da se na osnvu toga mogu žaliti???

Soc. mi je rekla da mi i dalje porodiljni do 10.04.08. ide na teret HZZo,a ona 4 mj. nemam pojma...ne kužim ako mi se porodiljni ne prekida zbog produljenog porodiljnog  od veljače( :shock:  :/  što nema logike), onda sam dobila 4mj., a ne 6mj., ako mi plača stiže do Emanuelinog rođendana kao kod normalnog porodiljnog, a slijedeća 4mj. kao produljeni porodiljni :shock:  :shock:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mg1975

Ovakoca.......

Što se tiče zakona i pravilnika pogledaj na ovom pdf pod temom mislim da se zove zakoni koji nam najčešće trebaju.

Žalbu podnosiš tek nakon što ti napišu rješenje na kojem se nalazi uputa o pravnom lijeku tj. rok i gdje se podonsi žalba.

----------


## mg1975

Ups zaboravila sam ti ovo napisati......  :Embarassed:  

Naknada za dopust za njegu djeteta isplaćuje CZSS. Tvoja soc. je stvarno smotana.

----------


## I.B.P.

Evo da se javim kako napredujem, odnosno ne napredujem. Neznam kako je to u Zagrebu, dali tročlana komisija se sastane zajedno pa pregledavaju nalaze i dijete, ali kod nas u Petrinji kod svakog člana komisije se ide posebno u različitim terminima, ali ne isti dan već je to razbacano u 2 tjedna. Uglavnom, sa socijalnom radnicom i psihologinjom je sve prošlo u najboljem redu, ali priča s doktoricom je totalna katastrofa. Kad god da nazovem da se naručim, ona ili je na sastanku, ili taj dan ne radi, ili se nitko ne javlja na telefon. I tako danima. Napokon mi se javi i naruči za danas u 11 sati, mi dođemo a doktorica se ne pojavi, kažu njeni kolege pa ona vam danas ne radi, sigurno ste nešto pobrkali. Ma nisam ja ništa pobrkala, imam prijeteljicu koja je imala indentičnih problema sa njom, 5 tjedana ju je naručivala i nikad se nije pojavila, sve dok frendica nije otišla na CZSS i zahtjevala da ju naruče, oni ju naručili i doktorica se naravno pojavila u zakazano vrijeme. Izgleda da ću i ja morati tako, samo se nadam da me i oni na CZSS neće tako otpiliti!!!

----------


## paws

> Evo da se javim kako napredujem, odnosno ne napredujem. Neznam kako je to u Zagrebu, dali tročlana komisija se sastane zajedno pa pregledavaju nalaze i dijete, ali kod nas u Petrinji kod svakog člana komisije se ide posebno u različitim terminima, ali ne isti dan već je to razbacano u 2 tjedna. Uglavnom, sa socijalnom radnicom i psihologinjom je sve prošlo u najboljem redu, ali priča s doktoricom je totalna katastrofa. Kad god da nazovem da se naručim, ona ili je na sastanku, ili taj dan ne radi, ili se nitko ne javlja na telefon. I tako danima. Napokon mi se javi i naruči za danas u 11 sati, mi dođemo a doktorica se ne pojavi, kažu njeni kolege pa ona vam danas ne radi, sigurno ste nešto pobrkali. Ma nisam ja ništa pobrkala, imam prijeteljicu koja je imala indentičnih problema sa njom, 5 tjedana ju je naručivala i nikad se nije pojavila, sve dok frendica nije otišla na CZSS i zahtjevala da ju naruče, oni ju naručili i doktorica se naravno pojavila u zakazano vrijeme. Izgleda da ću i ja morati tako, samo se nadam da me i oni na CZSS neće tako otpiliti!!!


Ovo je stvarno bezobrazno  :shock: , pa ipak se tu radi o maloj dječici, njih vučeš i tamo čekaju, a ta grozota od žene ne dođe, pa stvarno je grozota  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Ma samo ti zovi czss i traži nek te oni naruče i budi uporna i nemoj im dopustiti da se tako ponašaju, uh kako me ovakve stvari ljute  :Mad:

----------


## Adi

podižem paws

ja još čekam poziv za komisiju. Mislim tek je prošlo 4 dana, ali nadam se da će mi doći prije.

----------


## Adi

> eh da, još jednom ponavljam moje pitanje odprije
> Ukoliko zatrudnim na tom dopustu kako onda stvari idu


jel itko šta zna?

----------


## pale

Ajme Adi ne znam stvarno kako stvari idu ako ostaneš trudna ( tj ako jesi trudna   :Love:  )
Ja sam se začudila kad sam zvala ORL i oftalmologa i rekli mi da je to beba i da je to rutinski pregled i da me moraju primiti što prije  :shock:  Stvarno sam mislila da ću ih morati tlačiti da me prime što prije kad ono oni meni govore kako me moraju primiti. Neuropedijatra ćemo obaviti u ordinaciji Ivine pedice jer joj je otac privatnik ( neuro ) pa za njene pacijente je besplatno  :Grin:  
Uglavnom ujutro idemo po uputnice i mislim do petka predati zahtjev. Tu sam na forumu pročitala što mi od dokumenata sve treba jer mi je soc. radnica rekla kad obavim sve preglede da joj se tek javim. Ja ću je zaskočiti sa svim papirima da ne gubim vrijeme kojeg ionako nemam   :Rolling Eyes:  
Još ako netko ima predložak zahtjeva   :Kiss:

----------


## Adi

super pale samo što prije sve obavi

mogu ti poslati svoj zahtjev,ali ne znam kako se dokumenti ubacuju na pp

----------


## Adi

evo ovako sam ja


                                                                             ime i prezime
                                                                              adresa
                                                                              tel. i mob.


CENTAR ZA SOCIJALNU SKRB ZAGREB
Eugena Kumičića 5
10000 ZAGREB
(ti vidi kojem socijalnom ti šalješ)

                                                             u Zagrebu, 27. veljače 2008.



PREDMET: Zamolba za dopust za njegu djeteta nakon 1. godine djetetova života sa skraćenim radnim vremenom


Cijenjeni,

molim Vas odobrenje za dopust za njegu djeteta nakon 1. godine djetetova života sa skraćenim radnim vremenom za dijete Lorena ? rođena 20.04.2007. radi distoni sindroma.  Uz  zamolbu prilažem kopije svih potrebnih dokumenata kao i nalaze od fizijatra, neuropedijatra, okuliste i otorinolaringologa.

S poštovanjem,

                                                                                              potpis

__________________


Prilog: domovnica, rodni list od djeteta, potvrde o zaposlenju roditelja, potvrde o prebivalištu, nalazi od fizijatra, neuropedijatra, okuliste i otorinolaringologa

----------


## pale

Adi   :Kiss:  hvala

----------


## paws

Ako zatrudniš, mislim da sve ostaje po starom sve do 45 dana prije poroda kada moraš otvoriti redovan porodiljni dopust i onda ti teće sve kao i na porodiljnom!
Mislim da je tako, još provjeri!  :Smile:

----------


## Pink-OS

Jutro! i ja mislim u vezi noog porodiljnog kao paws al to svakako provjeri!
mi smo još na čekanju,rekli su da će mo upast u red u 3 mjesecu!

----------


## mg1975

Adi provjeri na HZZO-u kolika će ti biti naknada na porodiljnom. Sve ostalo ti je napisala paws.

----------


## Adi

hvala cure

----------


## mg1975

> Jutro! i ja mislim u vezi noog porodiljnog kao paws al to svakako provjeri!
> mi smo još na čekanju,rekli su da će mo upast u red u 3 mjesecu!


Pink-OS nadam se da ćete konačno i vi doći na red, obzirom koliko je brza državna administracija.

----------


## Eowyn

i mi danas predali zahtjev. distoni (hipertonija, asimetrija). 
koliko se dugo čeka komisija? valjda će se riješiti do 17. 4.

----------


## mimoza

I mi razmišljamo o produljenju.
Lanina dijagnoza je hipoksija,2 stupanj krvarenja,hiperbilirubinemija.Hodamo na vježbe na Goljak.
Ima li ikakve šanse da dobijem produljenje?

----------


## paws

> I mi razmišljamo o produljenju.
> Lanina dijagnoza je hipoksija,2 stupanj krvarenja,hiperbilirubinemija.Hodamo na vježbe na Goljak.
> Ima li ikakve šanse da dobijem produljenje?


Pa mislim da čim se ide na vježbe na Goljak postoji mogučnost, ali znači sve ovisi o brzini napretka djeteta.
Najbolje je pitati fizijatricu da li bi vam dala preporuku, nemate što izgubiti!  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

> I mi razmišljamo o produljenju.
> Lanina dijagnoza je hipoksija,2 stupanj krvarenja,hiperbilirubinemija.Hodamo na vježbe na Goljak.
> Ima li ikakve šanse da dobijem produljenje?


Imaš pravo čim postoji krvarenje.

----------


## Adrijana66

odbila nas............  :Evil or Very Mad:  
ona stoji iza svoje odluke...
a znala sam, cekamo drugu komisiju sad....   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## mg1975

> odbila nas............  
> ona stoji iza svoje odluke...
> a znala sam, cekamo drugu komisiju sad....


Baš mi je žao   :Love:  .....neki ljudi stvarno nisu za rad sa djecom   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## mg1975

> I mi razmišljamo o produljenju.
> Lanina dijagnoza je hipoksija,2 stupanj krvarenja,hiperbilirubinemija.Hodamo na vježbe na Goljak.
> Ima li ikakve šanse da dobijem produljenje?


Tražite preopruku fizijatra i neuropedijatra. Šta ti trenutno može beba napraviti (mislila sam okretanje na trbuh i sl.)?

----------


## Pink-OS

Andijana66 znam da si razočaraba ali budi uporna i dalje,tražite svoja prava! pusa

----------


## mimoza

> mimoza prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I mi razmišljamo o produljenju.
> Lanina dijagnoza je hipoksija,2 stupanj krvarenja,hiperbilirubinemija.Hodamo na vježbe na Goljak.
> Ima li ikakve šanse da dobijem produljenje?
> 
> 
> Tražite preopruku fizijatra i neuropedijatra. Šta ti trenutno može beba napraviti (mislila sam okretanje na trbuh i sl.)?


Okreće se sa leđa na trbuh,cica nožni palac,učimo ju puzati,sjedi ali ne samostalno.Mislim da je to to.
8.4. imamo kontrolu kod fizijatrice pa ću tražit preporuku.
*Adrijana66* budi uporna.

----------


## pale

Adrijana 66, držim fige da ipak uspijete, ma stvarno su nekad   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Mi jučer predali zahtjev sa svim papirima i u utorak nam dolazi socijalna radnica. Što će me ispitivati   :Grin:

----------


## Adi

ni ja više nisam sigurna da ću dobiti jer je mala propuzala

----------


## pale

Čitam da je moguće prekinuti dopust... možda kroz neko vrijeme dobijem dobar posao... da li uopće da idem na razgovor :?

----------


## Adi

pale ti si dobra,
mislim da je bolje da ideš na komisiju pa poslije lako prekineš dopust.
A i imat ćeš pravo na uvećani dječiji.

cure koje bolje znaju javite se

----------


## pale

A znam   :Laughing:   :Embarassed:   ne znam ni sama što bi, da li da idem na razgovor, a imam priliku, dobar je poslić ( što ne znači da ću ga baš ja dobiti )  :Grin:

----------


## malena beba

*adrijana* grozno, ne odustaj
*pale*, idi na razgovor svakako, pa nista ne gubis s time 
*adi* nema veze sta je propuzala, svejedno imas sansu ako jos mora na vjezbe?
svima drzim fige!!

----------


## mg1975

> A znam     ne znam ni sama što bi, da li da idem na razgovor, a imam priliku, dobar je poslić ( što ne znači da ću ga baš ja dobiti )


Pale idi na razgovor......jel možeš možda za taj novi posao dogovriti rad na 4 sata? 
Meni se isto vrzmala gomila mogućnosti u glavi, ali mi je Lucijino zdravlje bilo prioritet.

----------


## mg1975

> ni ja više nisam sigurna da ću dobiti jer je mala propuzala


Lucija je isto propuzala prije komisije, ali se pri postavljanu u vertikalu (čitaj.....stavljaš bebu da stoji dok ju držiš ispod pazuha) nije oslanjala ravno na noge. Dobili smo produženje do 12. mj. 2008., što je na kraju ispalo dobro jer ona se sad diže uz namještaj i hoda ali se boji pustiti + još neke sitnice.....tako da i dalje vježbamo.

----------


## malena beba

> Dobili smo produženje do 12. mj. 2008., što je na kraju ispalo dobro jer ona se sad diže uz namještaj i hoda ali se boji pustiti + još neke sitnice.....tako da i dalje vježbamo.


kod nas je indenticno!! jeli isto imate hipertoniju? 
a sta kad vise ne bude tribalo ici na vjezbe? jos uvijek smo na dopustu do kraja ove god?

----------


## mg1975

Mi ti imamo dijagnozu prema dva izvora.....Goljaku-neuropedijatar distoni, Polovine-fizijatar CPK (cerebralna poremetnja kretanja, paraparetski obrazac).......obije označavaju isto.

L. je u na trenutke bila hipertonična, a ponekad hipotonična tako da smo to morali dovesti u ravnotežu.

Dopust nam traje dok nemoramo ići na ponovo vještačenje, ako do tada sve ispravimo i neće više biti potrebe za vježbanjem neću tražiti produljenje dopusta.......u suprotnom ću morat ostati doma sa njom.....iskreno se nadam da ćemo L. u rujnu upisati u jaslice (za početak bi bilo super da ide samo na 4 sata kako bi se socijalizirala).  :Smile:

----------


## ivana zg

*Adrijana66*  :Evil or Very Mad:   :shock:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Crying or Very sad:   :?  žena je pestrašna!!!!!

Inače bila sam kod soc. morala sam nešto potpisati i sada čekam rešenje. Dala mi je kopiju vještačenja, i tamo uopće ne piše koliko smo dobili produljenje, već da se moramo javiti u kolovozu. Meni je soc. ovako objasnila; postupak je isti kao prvi put, prvo sve nalaze donesem njoj krajem kolovoza početkom rujna, onda ona opet šalje zahtjev, pa čekamo poziv na komisiju, pa onda odluku komisije- a do nove odluke komisje smo i dalje na produljenom.

Ja se već naručila za neuropedijatra i fizijatra u 6mj. pošto svi poslije idu na godišnji, pa da imam spremne nalaze za kraj kolovoza.

Inače Emi je prošli tjedan propuzala i već se diže na nogice  mada je fizijatar rekao da ne smije još:D  :D   :Heart:   :Saint:  

U svakom slučaji ja idem ponovno na komisiju, makar nam i ne produžili dalje, jer dok čekamo novu komisiju to nam je dodatno produženje.
Nadamo se da ćemo i dalje napredovat, da nećemo trebat u jaslice i da slijedeći put idemo na komisiju kod nekoga drugoga, ako ponovno dobijemo Špansko, reći ću da ne mogu taj dan!!!!

Inače žalit se mogu tek kada dobijem rešenje, a soc. je rekla da produljenje ide nakon Emanuelinog prvog rođendana, što je meni bilo logično  :Rolling Eyes:  , pa sam ju pitala od kuda joj uopće zamisao da to ide od veljače i da sam dobila 6mj. kada to nigdje ne piše, :shock:  samo je zbunjeno slegnula ramenima- pa da čovjek poludi, nitko u ovoj državi više ne zna raditi svoj posao  :Razz:  
E, da pitala me jel imam kakvu opasku, pa da ju napišem, ja ju pitam pa čemu to ako se mogu žaliti tek kada dobijem rešenje; kaj sada da pišem da mi je malo do kolovoza, da samtram da pedijatar ne može pobijati nalaze specijalista.....to budem kada dobijemo negativno rešenje 8) 


Cure držite se i samo tražite svoja prava.....ja ne mogu zamislit da bi za mjesec dana Emi morala dati u vrtić, a ona još doji i 0-24h je samnom, pa to bi tako malom djetetu bio šok, odjednom bez mame.
Ja sam za to da one majke koje to žele mogu s djecom ostati doma do njihove 3godine života!!!!! Kaj bu se mala beba soc. u jaslicama  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Adi

evo nama fizijatrica napisala preporuku. Čak je i napisala da se L budi po noći svaka dva sata. Valda i to ima neko značenje.

L se neoslanja na noge jer je još hipotona. Smije na noge tek kad se sama podigne a i onda vrlo kratko.asigurno.

Fizijatrica je rekla da ću dobiti produljenje 

Od mog termina za komisiju još ništa.

Sam da nisam kod ove gdje je išla Ivanazg i Adiana66.

----------


## Tanči

[quote="ivana z
Ja sam za to da one majke koje to žele mogu s djecom ostati doma do njihove 3godine života!!!!! [/quote]

Pa mogu,al na neplaćenom dopustu.Tako sam ja napravila,iako sam imala bolesno dijete,nikakva produljenja nismo dobili.Čak sam i socijalno za sebe plaćala,jer se nisam mogla nikako drugačije osigurati za vrijeme neplaćenog dopusta   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Adi

pa zar nisi baš ništa mogla iskemijati? 
ja sam isto za to da sve majke ostaju doma sa djecom do 3 godine

----------


## malena beba

*ivana zg* tek u rijesenju ti pise koliko si dobila 
zapravo meni pise iman pravo do 7 god, ponovno vjestacenje najkasnije u 12mj ove god

----------


## Tanči

> pa zar nisi baš ništa mogla iskemijati? 
> ja sam isto za to da sve majke ostaju doma sa djecom do 3 godine


Ma kakvi,gdje god sam došla samo su mi obečavali,a konkretno ništa,iako to je bilo prije 7 godina,možda bi danas ipak bilo drugačije.
Na kraju je jedino rješenje bio neplaćeni dopust,a kako onda nemaš pravo ni na naknadu,ali ni na socijalno i mirovinsko,a preko suprugove firme me nisu htjeli osigurati,jedino rješenje je bilo da to za mene plaćamo,tada,svaki mjesec oko 300kn.

----------


## mg1975

> Ja sam za to da one majke koje to žele mogu s djecom ostati doma do njihove 3godine života!!!!! Kaj bu se mala beba soc. u jaslicama


I ja bi ostala sa L. do 3 godine života doma, ali mi to baš i nije financijski izvedivo   :Sad:  (već sam i za ovaj period razmišljala da idem raditi 4h). 

Što se tiče socijalizacije u jaslicama....mislila sam na to da će imati oko sebe svoje vršnjake za igru....super je njoj igrati se samnom doma ali to nije to.  :Smile:

----------


## Adi

danas je teško s financijama, zato sam ja uzela opciju 4 sata dnevno. Još kad bih mogla ko moja šogorica u NJemačkoj raditi 2 puna dana a ostale slobodna.

Vjeruj mi šta sve tete radie u jaslicama, a uopće ni nestignu paziti na djete. Jeste bolje radi igre i druženja, ali do 3 godine oni traže još puno ljubavi i pažnje koje neće baš u jaslicama dobiti.

Ja svoju vodim kod prijatelja s djecom, susjeda, malo se poigraju koliko znaju, a i na bazenčiću je s djecom i mislim da je to zasada dovoljno.

Tko prvi dobije obavijest o terminu za komisiju? Socijalni radnik ili ja?

----------


## ivana zg

*mg1975* nisam ja tebe kritizirala  :Kiss:   :Heart:  
ja studiram predškolski odgoj  :Rolling Eyes:   i mislila sam na to da su djeca do 3g. života više usmjerena na "samostalnu" igru, nego na pravu igru s drugom djecom- mada poznam dosta iznimaka.

Ustvari mislila sam na svoju Emanuelu i sebe, još se nisam pravo ni odmorila od poroda, još nisam cijelu noć odspavala, stalno sam s njom i ona gotovo isključivo doji, i sada odjednom jedan dan je ostavim "samu" u vrtiću bez mene, nije ni s bakom bila sam duže od 2h, mislim da je to maloj djeci šok...mada kažu da se jaslička djeca lakše priviknu na vrtić i odlazak roditelja, nego starija od 3g. koja već sve kuže- pa ti budi pametan :shock: 

Uglavnom godina mi je proletila, beba mi se čini premala da bi bila bez mene tako dugo, jer ja radim i popodne do 20:30h, dok dođem doma 21h, znači da je ne bih ni viđala.
Kupujemo stan i do grla smo u kreditu, ja sam razmišljala o neplaćenome, MM da dam otkaz.

Ima li tko savjet, dali da uzmem neplaćeno 3g, i budem bez zdravstvenog, mirovinskog i čeka me posao na koji ću se možda vratiti, pokušam završiti faks, i raditi negdje " na crno" 4h  :Embarassed:   ili da dam otkaz i idem na burzu, pa barem imam zdravstveno?

----------


## ivana zg

> danas je teško s financijama, zato sam ja uzela opciju 4 sata dnevno. Još kad bih mogla ko moja šogorica u NJemačkoj raditi 2 puna dana a ostale slobodna.
> 
> Vjeruj mi šta sve tete radie u jaslicama, a uopće ni nestignu paziti na djete. Jeste bolje radi igre i druženja, ali do 3 godine oni traže još puno ljubavi i pažnje koje neće baš u jaslicama dobiti.
> 
> Ja svoju vodim kod prijatelja s djecom, susjeda, malo se poigraju koliko znaju, a i na bazenčiću je s djecom i mislim da je to zasada dovoljno.
> 
> Tko prvi dobije obavijest o terminu za komisiju? Socijalni radnik ili ja?



Mislim ti, meni je pošta tj. obavjest došla doma, soc. mi ništa nije javila, osim da mi je CZSS poslao rešenje poštom, koje moraš potpisati kada ti ga poštar donese.
Meni su ga slali dva puta,pa sam na kraju morala u poštu po njega  :Laughing:   :Embarassed:

----------


## Adi

ne znam Ivanazg šta bih ti rekla šta da odlučiš. Treba donjeti pametnu odluku. U svakom slučaju sad ti je najvažnije dijete.

 :Love:

----------


## Pink-OS

Nisam sigurna u ovo što ću reći Ivana zg,al ako recimo uzmeš neplaćeno,kontam da bi trebala imati socijalno recimo preko muža,jer u tom si slučaju ti njemu uzdržavani član obitelji al vjeruj ne znam! nazovi HZZO pa pitaj za solucije kako bi mogla ostvariti prava sa zdravstvenog!
stvarno ne znam što je pametnije al jabi probala svakako zadržati posao pa kakav takav,da se imaš gdje vratiti a ako nešto bolje upadne super! zato mi se ne čini loše da uzmeš neplaćeno a zdravstveno preko muža,jer i djete ima preko jednog od vas! jel tako ili griješim!?

----------


## pale

Meni danas trebala doći socijalna radnica i nije   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Baš sam bijesna, mogla je bar javiti da neće doći  :?

----------


## Adrijana66

ivanazg, zasto bi dala otkaz? pa nisi li dobila 6 mjeseci? barem to za pocetak....
koliko sam ja cula ako si neplaceno sama si uplacujes zdrastveno....

----------


## Adi

> Meni danas trebala doći socijalna radnica i nije   
> Baš sam bijesna, mogla je bar javiti da neće doći  :?


meni moj neće dolaziti doma, pa zar ti baš mora doć?

----------


## pale

Ne znam da li mora, ali kad sam predavala zahtjev je rekla da će doći, nakon par dana me nazvala, rekla da je protokoliran i da se dogovorimo kad može doći. Dogovorimo se danas u 9:30, ja nju čekala do 11:30, nakon toga smo otišli na vježbice   :Smile:  
Sad sam vidila da me je zvala oko 15 sati   :Rolling Eyes:  , javit ću joj se ujutro  :?

----------


## Adi

i jel ti napokon došla?

mi smo jučer dobili potvrdu od socijalnog da je zahtjev zaprimljen i upućen komisiji i da ćemo od njih posebno dobiti poziv za komisiju.
samo kad?

----------


## pale

Danas me nazvala neka druga soc. radnica da je moja na bolovanju i da bi mi se trebala javiti slijedeći tjedan kad ozdravi   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Adi

pale da li ti je zahtjev zaprimljen i poslan na komisiju bez obzira što ti nije došla soc. doma? Jer ako je nemoraš brinuti.

----------


## malena beba

meni uopce nije dolazila doma :? 
cure drzim vam fige!!! (ko jos nije dobio da dobije   :Kiss:  )

----------


## ivana zg

> ivanazg, zasto bi dala otkaz? pa nisi li dobila 6 mjeseci? barem to za pocetak....
> koliko sam ja cula ako si neplaceno sama si uplacujes zdrastveno....


Ma mislila sam kad isteknu tih 6mjeseci, ako ne dobijem dalje, a dobila sam samo do kolovoza, a ne 6mjeseci.
Kakvo je kod tebe stanje????

*Pink-OS* MM mi kaže da ne mogu preko njega imati zdravstveno, a možda si ti u pravo, trebala bih nazvati HZZO :/ 
pusa Zrinkici  :Kiss:   :Heart:   :Saint:

----------


## Adrijana66

čekamo pismenu odbijenicu....
imaš pp

----------


## nicky

[quote=Tanči]


> Pa mogu, al na neplaćenom dopustu.Tako sam ja napravila,iako sam imala bolesno dijete,nikakva produljenja nismo dobili.Čak sam i socijalno za sebe plaćala,jer se nisam mogla nikako drugačije osigurati za vrijeme neplaćenog dopusta


Cure, mene zanima jel to spada u neplaćeni ili u mirovanje radnog odnosa do treće godine ? *Tanči*, možeš li mi ukratko reći što mi je za činiti da bih mogla ići na tu varijantu ako želim ostati sa djetetom nakon 1. godine. Ako to zatražim od poslodavca, mora li mi po sili zakona isto omogućiti ili trebam imati nekakvu medicinsku dokumentaciju. Mislim, moj maleni ima  neurodermitis i ja bih svakako ostala s njim nakon 1. godine, pa makar morala sama plaćati sve doprinose. Bum jela žgance svaki dan ak treba  samo da budem sa svojim djetetom  :Smile:

----------


## pale

> pale da li ti je zahtjev zaprimljen i poslan na komisiju bez obzira što ti nije došla soc. doma? Jer ako je nemoraš brinuti.


Kad me zvala prvi put da će doći mi je rekla da je protokoliran, je li to to. :?

----------


## Adi

pale pa onda ti je zahtjev zaprimljen i čekaš poziv za komisiju. Ne znam još ti provjeri.
Ko zna kad će meni doći poziv, sad će Uskrs.

----------


## ivana zg

[quote=nicky]


> "ivana z
> Ja sam za to da one majke koje to žele mogu s djecom ostati doma do njihove 3godine života!!!!! [/quote prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Pa mogu, al na neplaćenom dopustu.Tako sam ja napravila,iako sam imala bolesno dijete,nikakva produljenja nismo dobili.Čak sam i socijalno za sebe plaćala,jer se nisam mogla nikako drugačije osigurati za vrijeme neplaćenog dopusta  
> 
> 
> Cure, mene zanima jel to spada u neplaćeni ili u mirovanje radnog odnosa do treće godine ? *Tanči*, možeš li mi ukratko reći što mi je za činiti da bih mogla ići na tu varijantu ako želim ostati sa djetetom nakon 1. godine. Ako to zatražim od poslodavca, mora li mi po sili zakona isto omogućiti ili trebam imati nekakvu medicinsku dokumentaciju. Mislim, moj maleni ima  neurodermitis i ja bih svakako ostala s njim nakon 1. godine, pa makar morala sama plaćati sve doprinose. Bum jela žgance svaki dan ak treba  samo da budem sa svojim djetetom




*



			
				Mirovanje radnoga odnosa do tri godine djetetova života

Članak 70.

Nakon što je istekao rodiljni dopust jedan od roditelja djeteta ima pravo ne raditi dok dijete ne navrši tri godine života, za koje mu vrijeme prava i obveze iz radnog odnosa miruju, a pravo na zdravstveno osiguranje i zdravstvenu zaštitu te pravo na mirovinsko i invalidsko osiguranje ostvaruje u skladu s propisima koji uređuju ta područja
			
		

*


> A, ako želiš produljeni porodiljni radi njege dijeteta, javi se centru za socijalni rad u svome kvartu, tj. tamo gdje ti je mjesto prebivališta, skupi sve nalaze koje imaš u vezi dijagnoze svoga dijeteta, mada ćeš bez obzira na dijagnozu morati imati i nalaza;neuropedijatra,fizijatra, otorinolaringologa i okuliste. Uglavnom tvoja soc. radnica će ti sve objasniti, s tim nalazima, potvrdama o mjestu prebivališta, domovnicama, rodnom listu bebe, i potvrdama da ste i ti MM u radnom odnosu, odeš kod svoje soc. tamo napišeš molbu, i onda čekaš da soc. pošalje to komisiji, i čekaš poziv na vještačenje, a nakon vještačenja,još koji tjedan i njihovu odluku. Ako te odbiju, mislim da se imaš pravo žaliti u roku 15 dana i ideš na drugostupanjsku komisiju.
> 
> Ako želiš biti s dijetetom do njegove 3g. života, poslodavac ti to ne smije odbiti i nemožeš dobiti otkaz-to je mirovanje radnog odnosa, poslodavac ti ne plaća nikakve doprinose, ne ide ti staž, ali te posao čeka.
> U svakom drugom slučaju, osim zbog dijeteta, poslodavac može odbiti odobriti radniku mirovanje radnog odnosa-tako su meni ovdje na forumu objasnili. 8)

----------


## nicky

*Ivana zg*, hvala puno   :Heart:

----------


## ivana zg

ja sam otvorila *njega djeteta nakon godine dana 2.dio* pa možemo nastaviti tamo, ako moderatorice dopuste, jer nisam mogla otvoriti 17 stranicu  :Love:

----------


## ivana zg

baš super,   :Laughing:  sada se otvorila  :Ups:  -moderatorice vi odlučite, je li ostajemo ovdje ili idemo na 2.dio  :Cekam:

----------


## pale

Evo meni bila socijalna radnica jutros... kaže da će ovo sve skupa trajati barem još mjesec dana, jer sad će Uskrs, pa ljudi uzmu godišnji, pa 15 dana do pravomoćnosti rješenja, sad sam već luda. Za 7 dana bi trebala početi raditi ili ne, poslodavac nije za to da radim tih mjesec dana, pa onda da idem na 4 sata, ili jedno ili drugo, ne znam još za bolovanje za dijete ako uspijem dobiti. Ajme samo da to završi već jednom

----------


## Adi

pale uzmi onda bolovanje 

evo ja iso ćekam poziv za komisiju već 3 tjedan. Vjerojatno ga nisam dobila jer su sad Uskrsni praznici pa ću valda poslije njih dobiti neki poziv. Trebam početi raditi 21.04. pa ću valjda uspjeti to rješiti do tada. A ukoliko neriješim ili ću malo raditi puno radno vrijeme ili na bolovanje.
S obzirom da sam tajnica ne znam kako će u firmi urediti da radim samo 4 sata. Tko će raditi ostala 4 sata? Nemam pojma kako će to izgledati.

----------


## pale

> pale uzmi onda bolovanje


Ne znam samo oće li mi ova pedica htjeti dati bolovanje, a poslodavac nije baš sretan da malo radim puno radno vrijeme, pa onda pola, treba i on to sve organizirati, a privatnik je pa mu sve to teško pada   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Adi

ma naša država. Prvo ti daju to pravo da koristiš dopust za njegu djeteta a onda komplikacije na poslu.
Imam sreću što sam u državnoj firmi pa mi moraju izaći u susret, al da sam kod privatnika ko zna.

----------


## pale

U petak sam dobila poziv, tj brojeve telefona, psihologa, soc. radnice i pedijatra kojima se moram javiti da se dogovorimo termin vještačenja.  Znači ja sve radim sama   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Pink-OS

mi jo nismo pozvani na komisiju,od prvog mjeseca a na czss mi se ne jvaljaju na telefon

----------


## Adi

Pink-Os od prvog mjeseca?!
da nisu zagubili papire?

----------


## Pink-OS

ma kad sam se prijavila,rekli su nam da kud smo požurili tako da nas garant zavlače,a obzorom da njeno stanje će ostati neprojenjeno dakle neće joj narasti ruka ja sam smatrala idemo to odraditi da mi se nezbuksa sve u 2 mjeseca al izgleda da će mi ipak morati sve raditi na frku
ADI kako ste vi,što ima?

----------


## Adi

ništa još od poziva za komisiju, a niš izgeda da će sve biti na knap.
Ko da oni gledaju kad ti istiće porodiljni!

----------


## Adi

hvala Bogu dobila sam danas poziv za ponedjeljak u pedijatrijsku ambulantu u Španskom dr. Vesna Bošnjak Mlinarić.

Eto nadam se da ću dobro proći.

----------


## split

Molim malenu bebu i ostale da mi kažu koja to pretraga kojom se vidi da li je bilo krvarenja i koji je stupanj. Moja mala ima hipotoniju i na zadnjem pregledu neuropedijatrica me poslala da napravim ultrazvuk mozga (iako je rađen po rođenju i bio ok), vadim krv, i neke dvije pretrage zovu se  EEG EMNG ili tako nešto. Napravila sam uz mozga i ok je, ali mi piše kontrola za 1 mj. Nije mi jasno zašto traži opet ultrazvuk 3 put ako je ok. I koje su ovo dvi pretrage (mislim da je rad mozga i tonus mišića). Inače radimo vježbe i u fazi smo ostvarivanja prava na produljeni porodilji - utorak smo pozvani na vještaćenje u centar za soc. skrb. 
Pomogla su mi vaša iskustva! Hvala.

----------


## Adi

mojoj Loreni se vidjelo preko uzv mozga. EEg je kad bebi stave elektrode po glavici i snimaju rad mozga dok beba spava. Ovo drugo ne znam šta je.

----------


## mg1975

> hvala Bogu dobila sam danas poziv za ponedjeljak u pedijatrijsku ambulantu u Španskom dr. Vesna Bošnjak Mlinarić.
> 
> Eto nadam se da ću dobro proći.


 :D  Nadamo se da će sve proći OK. Mislimo na vas.

----------


## Adi

hvala  :Love:

----------


## ivana zg

> ma kad sam se prijavila,rekli su nam da kud smo požurili tako da nas garant zavlače,a obzorom da njeno stanje će ostati neprojenjeno dakle neće joj narasti ruka ja sam smatrala idemo to odraditi da mi se nezbuksa sve u 2 mjeseca al izgleda da će mi ipak morati sve raditi na frku
> ADI kako ste vi,što ima?



draga to su rekli i meni, ali pošto sam se ja ovdije informirala što mi sve treba od dokumentacije, ja sam ti to sve prikupila sama, i otišla osobno u CZSS 8) 
Odi ti do svoje soc. i vidi što se događa, ako ti se ne javljaju na telefon  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Kiss:   :Love:  

Zrinka imaš pusu od mene i Emanuele  :Heart:   :Saint:   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## mg1975

> ma kad sam se prijavila,rekli su nam da kud smo požurili tako da nas garant zavlače,a obzorom da njeno stanje će ostati neprojenjeno dakle neće joj narasti ruka ja sam smatrala idemo to odraditi da mi se nezbuksa sve u 2 mjeseca al izgleda da će mi ipak morati sve raditi na frku
> ADI kako ste vi,što ima?


Pink-Os tek sam sada pročitala tvoj post......ti ja ..... i ovu državnu administraciju   :Evil or Very Mad:  . Idi tamo i digni frku, traži šefa i sve po spisku. Već si odavno mogla dobiti rješenje pa bi mogla tražiti uvećani DD + što mislim da tvoja mala zvjezdica ima pravo na invalidninu.

----------


## Pink-OS

Da cure moje znam BEZOBRAŠTINA! javili se kažu do 15.4 smo na ko
misiji,vidjet će mo! 
mg 1975 a za invalidninu su nam već rekli da neće imati pravo,al ja ću se žaliti!baš me zanima što će biti na komisiji!!!

----------


## Adi

evo mi stigli sa komisije. Ljubazno su nas primili. Pregledali uho grlo i poslušala pluća. Doktorica mi je bila ok. Kad je izbio prvi zubić i tak. socijalna također. Pitala jel to naš stan i ko će čuvati malu dok sam na skraćenom radnom vremenu. Psihologica isto ok. Pita šta Lorena sve zna. Kad je počela sjedit, itd. i da joj neke igračke da se igra.

Nisu mi rekli kad će biti rezultati. Nadam se brzo jer me ovi sa posla dave da oni nemogu ništa organizirati bez mog rješenja.

----------


## Pink-OS

ADI super,drago mi je da je prošlo bez veće traume!!!
cure a jel oni kažu odluku odmah na koisiji,ili bar nešto natuknu ili se mora čekati rješenje za odluku

----------


## Sretna Mama

> Pink-Os tek sam sada pročitala tvoj post......ti ja ..... i ovu državnu administraciju   . Idi tamo i digni frku, traži šefa i sve po spisku. Već si odavno mogla dobiti rješenje pa bi mogla tražiti uvećani DD + što mislim da tvoja mala zvjezdica ima pravo na invalidninu.


Naravno da ima  :Evil or Very Mad:  nažalost...
Do sada se nisam javljala na ovu temu, niti sam je citala, jer sam dobila sve sto sam trazila, ali s mukom i borbom..

Moj sin isto ima problem kao curica od Pink-Os, tj... slican problem, te *je dobio invalidninu u iznosu 1000 kn* al tek nakon natezanja dobrog, al pokrenula sam postupak za isplatu svih zaostataka koje nije odmah dobio od prvog trazenja te sam dobila i to  :Evil or Very Mad:  
al tek s debelom informiranošću, oni kazu da ne mogu tako maloj djeci odredit invalidninu..
Mogu, dal ce njemu šaka i prsti narast?????????' to mi je bilo pitanje,
te dal ce misic pectoralis sam od sebe se stvorit????

Pitala sam tko je od njih čarobnjak da to napravi, pa ako itko moze da necu trazit ni jedno pravo svoje kod njih te da cu imat kompletno zdravo djete... 
Tu su zasutili, i nista nisu rekli...
Al meni nije bilo dosta, nadovezala sam se kako nasi strucnjaci doktori te nalazi koje sam im ispostavila, pisu da nisu u stanju radit tu prvu operaciju u hr..tj. da nisu nikad radili te da upućuju vani..

Ako vas sto zanima, samo pitajte, mislim da sam se nazalost dovoljno informirala u vezi takvih stvari...

OT. Pink Os, mala ti je premedena...   :Kiss:

----------


## Adi

nažalost je kod nas tako. Meni nije jasno ti radnici u HZZO-u i u CZSS-u pa ko da od svoje plaće oduzimaju lovu za dopust, indvalidninu i slično. A najgore je što nigdje nemožeš dobiti potpunu informaciju, nego moraš svagdje pitat pa to skupljati.
A to je sve zato jer su svi u takvim zavodima naučeni na dobivanje poklončića itd. 
Radim u državnoj firmi i vidim svašta. Moraš nekog potkupiti da bi radio svoj posao.

----------


## mamma san

> ja sam otvorila *njega djeteta nakon godine dana 2.dio* pa možemo nastaviti tamo, ako moderatorice dopuste, jer nisam mogla otvoriti 17 stranicu


Tvoj sam izbrisala, jer ste se zapričale ovdje.   :Smile:  


Ali sam ja otvorila isti novi sa linkovima na ovaj. 

A na ovom evo vam link na 
*NOVI TOPIC*  :Smile:   pa lijepo molim da tamo nastavite priču.

----------

